# Bubbles in my Belly!



## TrishyC

Hi All!!

I am new here and curious about a possible symptom of early pregnancy.
My DH and I are ttc #2 and I am currently 15 dpo and very anxious in this tww!!
My symptom is that for the past few days I have the sensation of bubbles in my belly... not like bloated type bubbles, but more like a popping feeling going on. It is not constant but just every now and then. I don't have any cramping, although there have been twinges from time to time...
Anyone else experience this...?
And PLEASE do not write to tell me you think it is gas..... I am 39 years old.... I KNOW what gas feels like.... Sorry, I just read responses so often where the answer is something like: "I think you've just got gas."!!https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/nope.gif
By the way I have tested yesterday and today with two BFNs.
Please let me know if you have any thoughts or if this has happened with a pregnancy of yours.... would love to hear all ideas!!https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/bigwink.gif

Cheers and baby dust to all!!!!!


----------



## TrishyC

SORRY I was playing around with icons and did not mean to put the thumbs down next to my title - it's not a bad thing at all!!!
As far as the other ones go.... don't know what happened!

Cheers and waiting to hear!


----------



## RedRose19

hiya trishy :D did you do any more testing?? was it bfp?


----------



## TrishyC

Hiya!

No not yet - too chicken! I thought I would test tomorrow. With my DD I didn't get a BFP until nearly 2 weeks after implantation bleeding! So I think my body may take time to have the hcg show up (hoping that's all it is!)
I will let you know after I test tomorrow....:shrug:
What's your situation?:flower:


----------



## RedRose19

lol i wish i knew.. my body is going crazy :shrug: lol!!
im on CD 87 today :wacko: no AF is showing sooo im taking some vitex hoping it will kick start my body.. 
soon as AF comes i can start TTC :happydance:


----------



## TrishyC

Wow... how patient are you???!!
I am sending you AF vibes so that the BD fun can commence!!:happydance:


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/welcome-1.gif


----------



## TrishyC

Ta for the WELCOME GemLou!!!!


----------



## milena_woking

WElcome!


----------



## TrishyC

Thanks Milena! Ooooh you are soooo close now!! All the best!:baby:

Update for me: I am now 17 dpo and just got a BFN again this morning....
I really hate not knowing - something has to give, either AF has to show her face or I want me a BFP!!! Come on!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedRose19

i really know how u feel... im still waiting for the witch!! and im getting very impatient.. i tested like every week ive been late except this month cuz it was a waste of money i know im not preggers so i just want AF to show up :(

i hope u get ur bfp or af shows :happydance: heres to the next month for our junebug babies :happydance:


----------



## TrishyC

When you say CD87, does that mean you still ovulate regularly (excuse my ignorance) or have you not had AF for 3 cycles?

I want AF to show up for you too... and if I'm not pregnant then she can show up for me too!! :wacko::wacko::wacko: Feel like I'm going nuts and really it hasn't been that long for me.... hats off to you and others for hanging in there!!! We can do this!!:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

i mean i havent seen AF since june :shock: its CD 88 today... waaaaaaa its not fair.. part of me wants to test but i know it will be BFN cuz i tested like last month and it was BFN... soo unless i ovulated very late or skipped a cycle i cant see how i can be preggers..

so hurry up AF!! lol 

thanks hun yes we can do this :D


----------



## TrishyC

Oh its gotta come along for you soon.... it just has to!!
Come on AFFFFF!!


----------



## RedRose19

lol yep i want her to hurry up so i can get a bfp in october and have a lovely june bug baby lol


----------



## nightkd

Oddly I've had this, can't tell you if it's a sign of pregnancy etc as I've never actually been pregnant... But we've been NTNP and I've had a bubbly tummy (doesn't feel like regular gassiness) and some very minor cramps off and on for the past few days... I just came off the pill, so don't know exactly when my period would be due, but I ovulated approx 8-9 days ago??? Don't quote me on that, I can't remember exactly, but it was just over a week. :)


----------



## TrishyC

Well that is interesting... you know, I really thought there would be more people with this "symptom", because although it feels unusual to me, it's not like it feels unhealthy or anything.... Maybe I am just paying attention waaay to closely in my anxiety with this tww and I am feeling stuff that perhaps I already had but never noticed before lol!!
If you ovulated 8-9 days ago... then doesn't that mean that you will have a period within 10-16 days of that, IF you are not pregnant of course(!), being that that's the general time-frame of the luteal phase?? Pardon my ignorance, cause I haven't been a user of the pill for some years now and I don't remember all the details of coming off it.

My update: 18 dpo, no sign of AF, no symptoms (today at least)... have not retested.... maybe tomorrow or next day. OOH! I also had a vivid dream this morning that AF came, quite heavy and very red.... when I got up I rushed to the bathroom, but... nothing! I don't whats happening.... my DH said to me after I told him this... "what do you think is going on in there??!" LOL was so cute as he is rarely puzzled by anything, but this is really throwing him at the moment!:dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

awwwww men always get worried and confused when our bodies dont do as they sud lol my DF is the same, if something slightly goes wrong it sudnt he sends me to the doc :shock: lol!! 

no AF still.. grrrrr i got a whole day of exercise.. so hopefully it will help
baby dust trishy :D xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TrishyC

Thanx hun for the babydust!!!!!! The more the better hey???!

Sounds like you have a sweetie by your side as well - lucky us...!:hugs:

Yes... exercising.... hmmm I really want to get off my butt and do some of that...:blush:.... by the way..... doesn't BDing bring on AF as well????:winkwink: 
Anyway... I will keep sprinkling :dust:

and hoping she arrives....:witch:

Sorry if I have gone a little overboard with all the emoticons!!:wacko:LOL


----------



## RedRose19

hehe i cant remember last time we bd :blush: cuz ive been too sore (ive been doing some serious exercise) and im just always either too sore or tired too :blush: bad of me i know.. maybe i sud to get the witch to come, but DF wont be home till the 15th.. :( i hope AF coems b4 then and hes back just intime for fertile time :winkwink:
yeah hes a sweetie lol hes convinced im preggers now.. bless him :cloud9:

i wanna lose a stone of weight b4 my next fertile window is open... which is looking like in the next 2/3 weeks.. :wacko:

i have such a really bad pain... :cry: in my lower tummy.. like an ache but i cant tell if its AF.. maybe its a kidney infection .. (sorry if tmi) but i heard they can stop AF too and cause pain.. 

thanks for the dust hun plenty for u too :happydance: we will get our BFP soon i know..


----------



## TrishyC

Yeah we will:thumbup:!!
Shame about the being too sore:dohh:!! Bummer! In that case better you take care of yourself so you can be ready for that fertile period and for when your DF returns (fingers crossed that the two coincide!!!!!!!!!):winkwink::winkwink:
I think your lower belly ache sounds like the big :witch:! could be lurking!
If it was kidney pain then wouldn't you feel it more on one side and around to your back (just what I've heard...):shrug:? Oh I just so want you to be getting AF so you can get the BD happening baby!!:happydance: 
How much longrrrrrrr......!?


----------



## TrishyC

Ok.... I am 19 dpo (according to my calcs.... not 100%)
and this morning (excuse the TMI!) when I wiped there was a lot of pink-tinged, very mucousy discharge.... my heart says it could still be (tho very late) implantation bleeding???:shrug: 
But my head says... probably the dreaded AF, altho I have to say that I rarely start with any mucouos in the discharge when AF arrives.... am I wishful thinking??
Guess the rest of the day will tell......


----------



## SarahMelissa

https://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z120/yahaniah/34zg38n.jpg


----------



## TrishyC

Thanx SarahMelissa for the beautiful floral welcome!!


Update: I'm sad.... looks like the :witch: found me.....:cry:

At least I know now one way or the other... hard to hang in the balance, but I'll be back in that position next month!!:dohh:

Anyways, on a more technical note... it was a very unusual start to AF and it makes me wonder whether there was a m/c perhaps.... horrid to think and would rather it not be, but you know... the mind keeps wandering....:wacko:


----------



## RedRose19

awww trishy xxxxxxxxx big hugs hun xxxxxxxxxxx dont worry.. u will get it next cycle u will have a october BFP and a lovely cute junebug baby :hugs: 

i tested today and got a big fat negative :cry:


----------



## TrishyC

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Awwww thanks hun and sorry for your BFN too.....

But my dear... you are right.... we have major BFPs to look forward to in Oct so here's to healthy AFs all round!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hugs to you hun:hugs:.... the idea of a junebug baby sounds very cute...:baby:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun... im still waiting for AF and its CD 90 :shock: 

grrrrrrrrr


----------



## TrishyC

Did something trigger this break in your AFs? Sorry don't mean to pry.... just curious. Anything else you can try aside from the Vitex?
Why do our bodies like to tease us so.....??:growlmad:


----------



## RedRose19

ive no idea why... cuz AF is cruel :( im not sure why.. i had a m/c in march... but i had a normal af may and june.. then nothing since... :shock: so im confused lol.
i heard bding can help make AF hurry up lol... i might have to grab my DF lmao :D


----------



## TrishyC

That's very frustrating...:growlmad:

But yes indeed BD'ing can bring her on... I know if I am expecting her and we BD, she comes on out shortly after (sorry if TMI!) Something to do with the fact that BD'n makes the uterus contract and so the extra motion can bring AF on (or labour, if you are close enough to due date!!) Actually, I think it's the female's Big "O" that causes the contractions, not just general BD..... sooooooo, that brings to mind the idea that you don't even need DF home with you....!!!! Hey????!!!!! Of course, AF would need to be lurking.... but I reckon it's worth a shot..... :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
Anyways, gd lk!!


----------



## TrishyC

..... I'm sorry about your m/c... I did see your little Lilypie picture earlier tho didn't ask because I know it can be too tender.... it is a positive sign tho that you had AF return for a couple of months... just a real [email protected]#$% that she hasn't come back of late..... she will tho, and I'm praying for you:winkwink:


----------



## RedRose19

awwwwww thanks hun, how are you doing?? good i hope.. i just realised u r from italy :D i was there last year.. best holiday ive had


----------



## TrishyC

Yeah it's pretty nice here, tho it can be a pain in the [email protected]#$ trying to get used to the politics and laws here.... totally messed up! And the best part is that Italians all know it... and just live with it!
Ho hum, let's go grab another coffee....:coffee: and I (always classed as a "foreigner") will probably never get used to it....! I wld love to see Ireland some day... is it as pretty as they say?

I'm OK... starting to get excited about this next cycle... actually took a few days for it to sink in cos I was so sure of my calculations, but I obviously mucked up my numbers last month and must've O'd much much later than I thought.... no worries, I'm on the ball this time!:happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

woohooo hun.. im sure u will catch that eggy soon hehe.. irelands beautiful... i wouldnt raise my kids any where else :D its lovely


----------



## TrishyC

Well it sure sounds it... I am going to pop on over and see it someday... now that I live so close! Plus my fave band of ALL time is U2... so it kinda makes sense.... right?:winkwink:
So any thoughts on my advice from earlier....? Gosh I'm curious, ain't I?!


----------



## Cateyes

Welcome to BnB!!


----------



## RedRose19

sorry what advise?? me and DF tried bd to get Af to show up... nothing as of yet.. just cramps... alittle bit after :( its gettin upsetting now


----------



## TrishyC

Thank you Cateyes!


Babyhopes... oh just my silly thoughts at the end of page 3.... :blush:

Anyway I'm sending you a whole new dose of babydust.... so something has gotta happen soon..... are you ready....???? Here it comes!!!!!!!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## RedRose19

yayy i think i caught some :D 

oh sorry i didn see that comment :haha: funny oh yeah we tried bdin yesterday... my DF thought he was so great at the thought of helping me but how he helped lol!!! :blush:

well nothing yet.. sorry for tmi but i got alot of cm :wacko: so im confused.. 

sending u some dust back 
:dust::dust::dust: soon we will have a :bfp:


----------



## TrishyC

cm is a good thing, right?! It means there is some kind of action with your hormones!!!:thumbup:

did DF come back early? Good stuff and it's cute when they think they are helping.... awwwww:blush:

thanks for the baby dust!!! It's coming, it's coming hunni...... that:bfp:!


----------



## impatient1

babyhopes10 have you gone to see the doctor yet about your missing af where it has been so long now?


----------



## nataliecn

Welcome to BnB! :hi:


----------



## TrishyC

Thanks Natalie!:flower:

Gorgeous pics!:thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

no not gone to the doc yet.. i just decided to take angus castus for awhile and see if that does anythin.. ive gone with having AF for 6 months b4 in the past.. i did see the doc about it they said i was young and it will take a while for my body to have normal timing.. but that was 4 years ago.. im not 18 nearly 19 and im having normal AF most of the time by every now and again.. she wont show for 3 months or summit.. sometimes when i have alot going on.. so maybe stress?? :shrug:

i have had alot of cramps in my lower tummy.. and really bad back pain hmmm lol well as far as i know cm means either ovulation or pregnancy.. i dont usually get cm right b4 af.. so im confused :dohh::cry:
both my sides hurt.. like when ur gonna o.. but i have the pain on both sides... :shrug: im doing some extra exercises so.. hopefully it will help.. and me and Df bd yesterday just in case i was Oin :blush: 

BFP here we come trishy :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

You bet hun!:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

It sounds like something your body just does from time to time... I have a friend who had this issue a while back, actually when she was around your age and things do work themselves, but even if they don't regulate it's no reason to be concerned... except for the mere frustration:growlmad:of it all!!

I think you and DF should just dtd whenever you can.... you just never know....:happydance: :thumbup:!

Well, my AF has eased off now after 4 days of it... sooooo.... time we get stuck into things.... cos I don't have a lot of time up my sleeve (if ya know what I mean!! :blush:) 

Babydust and :bfp: to us BH10... :kiss:


----------



## RedRose19

awwwwww i cant wait to hear ur bfp :), im got more cramps today... so.. i dunno i think AF might come soon.. i was told i stress too much and thats what it prob is

:dust:


----------



## TrishyC

Awww you sweetheart.... try not to stress (I know easier said than done!)
Maybe a nice relaxing bath? or a lovely cuppa?:coffee: Wish I could have one with you!? :hugs:
Anything I can do???? :shrug: I know.... throw you some AF dust and a VERY fertile cycle....!! Right?! 
As there is no emoticon for AF dust, you're gonna have to imagine that this babydust is for the :witch: to come OK? Here goes...

:dust:

Now, have a nice :shower:, and a little :sleep: and know that I'm thinkin' of ya...:hugs:
Do you visualize? You'll have to do that before your nap! Just picture it hun.... the biggest of big, dark :bfp:s!!!


----------



## cheerios

Hello! I`m new on this forum and happened to stumble upon this thread. 

babyhopes 10 - this is really coincidental. i haven´t had my AF since June either. I was expecting it in end July, but when it didn´t come, I thought it would come in August. But now August is over and I still haven´t had my AF. Oh boy, all these abbreviations are driving me crazy! 

But this really started driving me crazy. Because we started TTC exactly at the same time when my stupid AF refused to come. That makes it 2 months and still BFNs. I have irregular periods ever since I moved to Germany - from Singapore originally but staying in Germany now. However, it started regulating itself since last year and I had it 9 out of out 12 months last year - which is pretty regular for my standards. 

But yah, I think the reason why it didn´t come is because I´ve been ahving so much stress about a stupid throat problem I started having (also 2 months ago). So basically everything started at the same time. TTC, throat problem, missed AF. I guess this wasn´t exactly unexpected. 

In any case, I find it really comforting to know that there are others who also have missed AFs 2 mths in a row. Thing is, I have an appt at the gynae only in Mid-Oct, because she is THAT busy. So I can´t even check. 

In the meantime, I have given up on pregnancy tests kit since allI´ve been doing is wasting money! I must have bought 4 test kits just to make sure and all were BFNs. 

I envy people with regular AFs, because that means they have more cycles to TTC.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Welcome to bnb!! :flower:


----------



## RedRose19

cheerios said:


> Hello! I`m new on this forum and happened to stumble upon this thread.
> 
> babyhopes 10 - this is really coincidental. i haven´t had my AF since June either. I was expecting it in end July, but when it didn´t come, I thought it would come in August. But now August is over and I still haven´t had my AF. Oh boy, all these abbreviations are driving me crazy!
> 
> But this really started driving me crazy. Because we started TTC exactly at the same time when my stupid AF refused to come. That makes it 2 months and still BFNs. I have irregular periods ever since I moved to Germany - from Singapore originally but staying in Germany now. However, it started regulating itself since last year and I had it 9 out of out 12 months last year - which is pretty regular for my standards.
> 
> But yah, I think the reason why it didn´t come is because I´ve been ahving so much stress about a stupid throat problem I started having (also 2 months ago). So basically everything started at the same time. TTC, throat problem, missed AF. I guess this wasn´t exactly unexpected.
> 
> In any case, I find it really comforting to know that there are others who also have missed AFs 2 mths in a row. Thing is, I have an appt at the gynae only in Mid-Oct, because she is THAT busy. So I can´t even check.
> 
> In the meantime, I have given up on pregnancy tests kit since allI´ve been doing is wasting money! I must have bought 4 test kits just to make sure and all were BFNs.
> 
> I envy people with regular AFs, because that means they have more cycles to TTC.

that is very similar to me... just as me and DF decided to try.. my period never came.. its so annoying.. i just want to hurry up.. but lately it feels like im going to ovulate but i dont no.. me and DF bd just incase

its driving me crazy and i think stress stopped me from trying but i just want her to show up :( 

:hugs: hug lets hope the witch shows up soon x x x


----------



## RedRose19

also i tested like 4-6 times... everyone negative :(


----------



## TrishyC

Hey BH10...

How u feeling this morning?? :flower:


----------



## RedRose19

TrishyC said:


> Hey BH10...
> 
> How u feeling this morning?? :flower:

:flower: pretty sick tbh :wacko: i think i have a flu :shrug: and so does DF lol either that or we aint summit wrong... i found out my local water was contaminated :wacko: so thats abit stressful gotta buy bottled water :dohh:

sorry had to vent that out lol also me and DF were fighting last night cuz we were talking about names and everyone i said he didn like and i was gettin abit pissed off... and i burst into tears :blush: i told him that thinking of names is my way with dealing with our loss and the frustration he cud at least be supportive and positive.. and he said how cud say he doesnt understand blah blah, am i wrong for being like that maybe just crazy

ok thats enough venting for today :blush:

how are you hun? still no AF for me..


----------



## TrishyC

Oh sweetie.... you can vent with me us much as you want and more importantly, you have to let stuff out when it builds up like that...:friends:

You know what though... guys actually don't understand, that is to say; not the way we do. Let me explain: women are just waaaaaay more emotion-oriented and guys are more practical-oriented... does that make sense? They see us cry or showing sadness about something and all they want is for it to be "fixed" so that we can all get on with it!! Naturally, for anyone wanting to disagree with me, there are exceptions to this rule(!), but generally speaking they do react differently to women... that's just the way it is.... don't mean they love you any less hunni.... That's why women need women friends... with each other we can sound as crazy as we like and it is all accepted!!:wacko:

I used to think that my fella should completely understand me... but I have learnt that it just isn't natural for them... and its not that they don't try, I think it just gets to them that they can't help us sometimes... maybe you could just say, "look I don't expect you to understand everything that's going on inside of me... I just want more cuddles this week...." or something like that!!

I can't even grasp the concept of a m/c, having never had one, so I can only feel for you having to go through that so young....

Stay strong hunni and hope you feel better soon....:hugs::kiss:

PS Vent anytime!!!:thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks very much hun :hugs: :flower: yeah.. im starting to think that if im upset im just gonna have to cry it out and let him hug me rather than explaining lol 
im sooo confused cuz i feel like i have sooo many pregnant symptoms... but every test says no... maybe im just crazy :haha: lol!!

its meant to be nice for the next 2 weeks.. weather wise.. so im gonna look it as a positive sign.. and try to be hopeful :flower: 

cuz u and me are gonna have lovely june babies :happydance: :dust:


----------



## TrishyC

Have you thought to have a blood test... just for peace of mind? Then you would know one way or the other.
I don't think you're crazy... just really eager to be a mummy... and that can make us crazy!:wacko:

Here's to our june babies!!:wine: (Well, maybe a juice?!)

:dust:


----------



## RedRose19

yeah i want to be a mother more than anything :( i have such bad cramps today... 
i was thinking of it... but i think ill wait abit longer.. if AF dont show.. ill do another test.. if still neg then ill go to the docs.. ive been getting cramps.. so i think maybe.. just maybe its AF lol


----------



## TrishyC

Gosh I hope so hun, cos I'm feeling frustrated for you! lol:hissy:


----------



## RedRose19

lol what what CD are u now .. lets distract the situation lol tried bd again today... no luck of seeing af yet..


----------



## TrishyC

I am on CD6 today... so the BD can start some time soon and I think we will just try the "BD as much as you can" method lol! To make sure we don't miss any sneaky ovulations, cos it wld appear with my stuff-up last month that I don't really have a clue when I ovulate!!:dohh:
And you 2 should just keep the BD up anyways... cos you never know.... :happydance:

Oh... just a thought... have you checked cervix position at all? I know its not a definite sign of anything, but just to see if it changes during the month.


----------



## RedRose19

im not really sure on what position it sud be for when... ive got really bad pains.. what feels like my cervix right now... its sharp shootin pains :(


----------



## TrishyC

Hmmmm.... not sure about the pains.... I know I had a severe pulling sensation down there in the first days of being pregnant with my daughter.... literally first days because I had implant bleeding at the same time.... but I don't remember shooting pains, maybe someone else could shed some light??

Regarding CP... if you reach in with a finger (super-clean!) they say if it's low and hard then that would be after ovulation before AF arrives, during AF and I think also soon after.... then for ovulation it "generally" rises up so that you can barely reach it with a finger and it feels soft and moist.... this of course is a very rough picture and does vary from woman to woman... also if you are preggers it is supposed to go up high to ovulation position but that can happen after a weeks of being preg, not necessarily straight away. Last month I had a CP that was very high, very soft and very moist and then "bang" AF hits me out of the blue.... so it is probably no indication for me lol!

Anyway there is some good info out there if you just google "cervix position"

There is also a site called https://www.beautifulcervix.com/ which is veeeerrrry interesting.... photos and everything!!:thumbup: Enjoy!

Babydust to you my hunninbun!:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun :hugs: 

i had a dream that AF came last night :wacko: weird... me and DF had another fight yesterday... lately hes just been not understanding at all... i think i will just not say what i think.. and vent to my friends.. cuz i have somethin i wanna talk about and if it involves him.. he doesnt wanna no, just walks off. :nope:

but we kinda made up after.. he texted me sayin sorry and he loved me... so meh i dunno.. i think were both just frustrated at this whole thing going wrong b4 we even start lol.. just as we decide to have our family af doesnt show grrrrrrrr :dohh: 

but i know she will show soon... ive always wanted an august baby :happydance: i dunno why.. i think its cuz DF's birthday is then, and it wud be sweet .. and also our baby wud of been due then... 

but ill be happy when ever there due... as long as there healthy and happy :happydance:

:pink: or :blue: i dont mind :baby:

:wohoo: lol


----------



## TrishyC

Your situation would be stressful on any couple, so try to be strong and keep the faith that all be well for you guys....:angel:

If you are thinking deep down that you want an august baby, don't you believe that your mind is strong enough to make sure you don't conceive before then....?? I believe in that. You might be wishing AF to stay away until such time that you can conceive for an aug bub.... it's possible.... any chance you and DF can get away for a couple of days... you know to ease the tension a little??
Worth a try... you are too young to have to deal with such big stresses... not good for you hun... sorry not trying to mother you!!:blush:

Do you work at the moment?


----------



## RedRose19

lol its ok hun :hugs: your just a caring person lol its nice to talk to someone on the same path as me... 
no not working right now.. cuz college is starting wednesday but i was working .. i was child minding and saved every penny :happydance: 
well we are moving in properly together tuesday :happydance: we were stayin with my parents for the summer till we got our own which we didn but took us agesssss to move in lol.. so tuesday will be great.. hopefully the start of AF and my cycles..

maybe ur right about the august baby.. but i also want a xmas bump lol :happydance: so i dont really mind.. how are you hun?? :hugs: :flower:


----------



## TrishyC

Well now that explains a lot! :dohh: No wonder you are stressed!:wacko:
You have a lot going on and you may even have found it difficult to have time on your own to really comprehend what you've just been thru... you are right that once it's just the 2 of you then things should calm down a little... not that living with your partner doesn't bring a whole new bunch of stresses....! But also lots of fun and extra bonding:hugs:
Gd Lk with the move hun :kiss:!

Me, I'm doing ok... a bit scattered, cos I am trying to start a new venture online, but its confusing and exciting and full-on and I just hope it doesn't affect our TTC efforts!! :wacko:

Anyway... happy to start up the BD again and we'll just see how we go hey?! :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

hehe i know u will get ur bfp soon hun :D i got more cramps today.. when u was preg.. at first did u ever get cramps like in ya tummy.. 
its like below my belly button is being stretched :S its a weird feeling.

i hope your ok hun *hugs* :dust:


----------



## TrishyC

Yeah I'm OK thanks hun... :hugs:

You know, it was kinda like that... like a pulling sensation from my belly button down to the top of the hairline I guess...
But I tell you what... I had that around implantation time and I didn't get a BFP for another 12 or so days later...! when I had that pain and the IB I took a test about 3 days later and it was BFN... then I took another a week or so later and that was my BFP.... interesting?!:shrug: 
What other symptoms do you have at the mo'?


----------



## RedRose19

i feel bloated alot :(.. my temp is up slightly.. headaches... :( and this morning i felt abit sicky ..


----------



## TrishyC

Yeah, all possible symptoms of preg, AF or the flu... hard to tell! Although that feeling near your belly button is a little unusual... hopefully the :witch: is on her way, if you're not already preg of course! :winkwink:

I feel like sh%# today... just woke up feelin' like that; don't know why.... I am such an impatient person and I feel like nothing is coming to me fast enough at the mo'.... I am waiting for our house to be built (living with my M-in-law; blaaaaagghhh), waiting to start making money (got to build up a business from scratch), and now waiting for the "right" days of my cycle so we can TTC..... soooo frustrating..... and I shouldn't complain because I know I am lucky to have a cycle that I THINK I can count on (!!) but sometimes it just gets me down.... especially the house thing... we've been living with my MIL for 3 years now.... bloody awful.... not her so much, just the whole concept of sharing space....
OK enuf whinging for now.....:blush:

How do you feel this morning?


----------



## RedRose19

hun you vent away :hugs: i understand... im still with my parents till tuesday.. then david moves in next sunday.. so im impatient for that lol. wow three years... i feel your pain hun :hugs: nd i know what u mean.. u just want to live in your own house is it nearly done?? and i hope ur feeling better soon hun :hugs: and trust me you will get that bfp soon :happydance::happydance: hehe

i feel ok.. tired lol.. i feel in limbo.. i dunno if im preg or not.. so i dunno if i sud do somethings u wudnt while preg.. like i do karate as a sport i think i told u lol, and well i dunno if i sud go.. im going for 2nd black belt in october in london :happydance:
but i feel bad practising or going to class just incase.. and of course when i have gone im careful :flower: its not a rough sport really.. but the warm up can be abit extreme.. though im moving 2mor.. so.. i wont be going to karate anymore at my normal dojo :cry: hehe alot of emotions about moving.. but its for the best.. im starting college year two yayy i wanted to time our bfp so we had our baby at the start of the summer.. and i had the whole summer with him/her then do my final year but there is a crech right next to the college which is free and im going nursery nursing so it see him/her all the time :happydance:

anyway maybe thats just silly:shrug:


----------



## TrishyC

Thanks sweetie! :flower: It is hard.... especially for someone who has lived out of home for the last 14 years.....:wacko: I kind got used to my own space! Anyway, shouldn't whine cos we have saved on rent etc... blah blah blah, tho I think I would rather have paid than endured lol!:dohh:
The house is nearly finished.... probably have a few months to go... will depend on weather and workers so the next couple of months will be telling!!

It must be difficult for you not knowing if you are or if you ain't... so yes, you should be careful. But I have heard that whatever you did physically before you were preg should be ok to do while you are preg. The exercise thing is more for people who perhaps have never worked out and then they go trying 200 situps or loads of weights.... not good for bubby... of course I am no expert so maybe some advice from someone who has done karate like you and been preg... someone at the dojo or a gym may have a clue??
You sure have done some planning around due dates and stuff... I hope it all works out just the way you want it hun...:hugs:!
Sounds great having the creche so convenient... :thumbup: and NO, you are NOT silly for thinking ahead... pretty clever actually!:winkwink:
So what are studying at college?:amartass:


----------



## RedRose19

well i did a pre nursing course.. now im doing a nursery nurse.. so after ill be looking after kids in hospitals etc.. or i can go into child care.. but i wanna be a midwife.. so i might wait till im a mature student so i can get in and study it then :)

thanks for the info hun :hugs: i dont feel so alone.. ya no? im talking with people in the same boat as me.. who want to ttc :) 

i hope the house is done soon hun :) and i bet it will be done b4 xmas and u can have ur first family xmas in your new home :) and hopefully a baby bump too :) how nice :happydance:


----------



## TrishyC

Oh that would be the absolute best to be able to have xmas in our own place this year..... with a bump.... awwww :cry: that's tears of joy!! We are hoping for the best, so just keeping the fingers crossed.... :shrug:

Midwife sounds wonderful! I wanted to do childcare when I was your age but I was torn between that and my artistic side which ended up winning and got me into photography... I don't usually regret it but sometimes I wish I had gone the childcare nurse way.... I love kids too. :baby:

All the best for starting back wed....!:flower:

When do you think you will test again....? :winkwink:


----------



## RedRose19

welll... i might test 2mor.. i need to buy some.. buy right now there so expensive :wacko:

in ireland everything is soooooo expensive... i might try order some online.. but then again i dont want my house mates to see what ive ordered... :dohh:
i might test 2mor.. maybe wed b4 i got to college we will see cuz i only have one more test grrr lol. DF bought the digital ones :wacko: i dont like them lol i prefere the other ones.. hehe 

i just wanna see that :bfp: :cry:


----------



## RedRose19

plus this week has been so hard... knowing i sud already be holdin my baby girl by now :cry:


----------



## TrishyC

Awwww yeah, you are bound to feel that....:hugs:

You know tho that she didn't finish off her journey for a very good reason.... 
And the timing when you do go full term will be just perfect....:flower:

The digital ones would be rough cos they just go and blurt out the word... or words! Amazon UK probably have the best deal online and I think you get free shipping too where you are! :thumbup: You could always order some book along with it, so if you get asked questions by the housemates... you know....:blush:

Anyway... here it comes at ya hun.....!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks so much hun :hugs: i think i will test either 2mor and wednesday... sorry for keep repeatin it but im nervous lol and im tryin to tell my sefl i WILL test lol :blush: silly of me really,

ok so today.. cramps are gone.. just feel bloated and after my dinner i just wanted to be sick :wacko: 
and im sooo tired :sleep: lol 
i have no idea if thats sounds more like AF or preg... :shrug: lol

how was your day ?? :flower:


----------



## TrishyC

Oh I understand... cos its like you wanna take a test but then you wanna wait cos like you think well it will be darker if I wait a bit longer....aaagghhhh:wacko:!

Just do it whenever you feel at that moment on waking up!:winkwink:
Well if you're not preg then you have to have AF lurking right??!! :happydance: Gotta be one of the two!! :happydance:

My day... ok... I was in a real headspin this morning cos I am trying to sort out a problem with my DD and kindy (nursery school).... :wacko: Just awful and you would be able to relate to my concern.... get this: the kindy that Giulia was going to last year has a couple of old women as the teachers... one of them has been accused of smacking children and I personally have been witness to her making fun of them, smoking (outside) but with kids around her, yelling (all the time) and I was thinking OMG "where have I ended up!?" So I didn't say anything as I was actually gobsmacked that this kind of behaviour was even tolerated for a kindy teacher.....
As it turned out, there were lots of irate mums but we only figured out what was going on as a group a couple of months ago.... SO the teacher has been confronted but negates everything and refuses to leave her position.... due to the fact that she cannot be removed without "evidence"(!?) its up to us to shift our kids if we want.... SO I found out today that another kindy in a nearby town, about the same distance really, will take her and I had this one recommended to me by a Scottish friend who has friends that raved about it..... wow, now that obviously had to come spillin out!!! Sorry!:dohh:

So that was MY day.... you asked for it hunni :winkwink:
But I feel better now that I am going to see this one and there will be no problem getting in.... phew!!


----------



## RedRose19

awwww sounds stressful :wacko: but im glad u found a new place for your daughter :thumbup:

ugh as the day goes on im gettin more and more.. sick?:shrug:
tired.. headache lol

it cant be much longer till find out what it is... ya no what i bet AF will show on wednesday.. when im in college.. and taken no... grrrr
Af always does that.. waits till im at college and shows and destroy my nice jeans or what ever im wearing :blush: its highly embarrassing.. but luckily i have always noticed b4 anyone else cud see :haha: i think ill bring something wed just incase the witch decides to repeat history :dohh:

like you said its either now :happydance: ill test 2mor.. if neg then... ill wait for AF
:hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Oh no!! lol - yes you'd better bring protection!! You certainly don't wanna be noticed on your first day back for that!:haha:

Sorry you feel so ugh :sick:..... :flower:

I'll be thinking of ya.... test - test - test..... :happydance:

Here's to it.....:bfp:!


----------



## RedRose19

thanks so much hun.. im just about to go out with DF.. maybe cinema hehe soo i shall say good night and ill talk to you 2mor :) 

and yes heres to our :bfp: 's :happydance: its def gonna happen i know it :D just when i dunno hehe


----------



## TrishyC

Ok hun, have grrreat night!!:winkwink:

Catch ya tomorrow....

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## TrishyC

How was the moving?

Did ya test this morn or ya waitin' til tom? :flower:


----------



## RedRose19

hiya :hugs: im just waiting for my lift at 6:25.. then ill be there at 8:25.. then ill test.. but today i have alot of cramps... and (sorry tmi) but i thought i felt wet there and thought yes af.. but it was just cm :wacko: sooo im confused.. maybe i sud just wait a little bit more...
how are you :flower:


----------



## TrishyC

Hiya babe! yeah, I know the wet feeling you're talking about and I got that in the days before AF came along this month?? So I guess that's good as it should mean either or for you...!?:winkwink: 

Exciting with the move tho!! I would probably wait a bit more... but depends if u have loads of cheap tests, co I know what u mean about the cost of regular ones.... here they are between 10 and 12 euro!!:dohh:

I'm doing OK, still in a headspin with my daughters kindy drama, and now I'm peaved at my MIL cos she has a rotten cough but doesn't keep her distance from my DD..... grrrrr.... Am I being silly? Giulia just got over a sore throat with fever about a week or so ago and I don't get people who don't consider the fact that they are contagious??!! Is it just me?!:hissy:
Wow looks like that was pent up..... phew.....!


----------



## RedRose19

awwwwww hun im sorry about ur mil.. tut she sudnt be near your daughter really... im very.. picky with being around being sick ppl.. i always need everythin bacteria free hehe.. maybe its from the studys of being a nurse i dunno :blush: lol
just keep making excuses every time your daughter goes near her.. like if she picks her up or anythin shout your daughter over to give her a drink or ask her a questions hehe.. it might help :winkwink:

i dont feel fluish to day lol so AF is prob near.. david is coming with me to the house tonight to get me settled :cloud9: i love him soo much *sigh* ok enough of that lol!! might bd to try make AF hurry up :blush:

im having trouble with my brothers ex... grrrrr :growlmad: they have three kids 4 2 and 8 months and omg i just wanna slap her.. shes the worst mother ever! and my brother just isnt doing much and its killing me :( my poor nephews and niece.. at the moment there like my kids i look after them so much.. if i could id take care of them.. like she shaved off all my nephews hair to the skin!! the day b4 he went back to school :cry:
he looked like he just got out of prison :(

and lily, the youngest shes only 8 months and she got her ears pierced and the poor darling is having so much pain from them :cry: my poor sweetheart.
makes me so upset... everyones like well shes not ur daughter.. im like noo but shes my only niece and my two nephews and i want them to be healthy and happy... do you think im over re acting?? there mother is 21 and i feel like i cud do a better job my self even though im only 18 
ok vent over.. :D lol sorry


----------



## TrishyC

Ohhhhh what a shame! But you know what, they are lucky they have such a great aunt and they will, if not already, come to appreciate that soooo much... so you just keep on being there for them and unfortunately that's about all you can do for now (which is a LOT!).... yes it's tough, but it's their path to travel and they will realise what you have done for them as they get older.... hope that helps!:hugs:
Re: the hair-do.... what was she thinking?!:wacko: That's sad....
Unfortunately tho.... unless she is hurting them, there isn't a lot you could or should do....:nope: It's still hard to watch tho I'm sure and you are certainly not over-reacting! Maybe you should slap your brother around tho.... WTF is his problem letting this all go on!! Sorry, now I'm starting!!:dohh:

I have no doubt that you will BD tonight...... you go girl!:thumbup:
And it is just delightful to hear how in luuuurrrrv you are.....:winkwink:

I'm glad you agree with the MIL thing.... and it's funny, but I do what you were saying. I call my DD and just try to distract the situation. I even tell her to stay away (in English, MIL don't understand) I know it's kinda rude, but I just think about my daughter and nothing else in that situ.... so shoot me!!

Someones gonna be BDing toniiiiigggghht!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Oh what the heck, we might too!


----------



## RedRose19

heheh :blush: yeah we bd esp for AF... hehe how are you.. so are u italian ur self then?? thats cool id love to learn italian 

thats funny about ur daughter ans calling her over... 

well my oldest nephew who is 4 called me up in tears sayin his mother and her new bf was making fun of him :cry: poor thing... leon and alfie have both gone very skinny... i wish my brother wud do more about it :cry: and lily i think shes ok apart from the ear piercings but shes only 8 months so i dunno if shes ok or not she cant speak :cry: it stresses me out alot :dohh:

anyway.. how was your evening :winkwink: woohooo u gonna bd :happydance::happydance: hehe


----------



## TrishyC

Don't talk to me about BD!! Aaaaagggghhhh!! Must not not be the right timing or something....!! Our DD (who we share a room with:wacko:) decided that she was not tired last night and so was tossing and turning right up until 11.30pm!!! In the old days, that wouldn't have stopped me, but now I am up at 6am and at around 10.30 or 11pm I crash:sleep:,...... and then there's my DH who is even more tired than me cos he does manual work all day (painting) and so.... it was not to be...... BUT, we will persevere and try again tonight!
Maybe that's what some people mean when they say "trying" for a baby.... they're not actually trying to make one, they're just TRYING to find the right bleedin' moment where they can have some peace and sex!!:dohh:
Phew.... glad that's out!:winkwink: Anyway.... glad you got some!! lol

Yes, I am of Italian stock, but I was born and raised and lived (for 35 yrs) in Australia.... Then I met my Italian husband on a trip here and after a bit of back and forth we decided to settle here for a while at least.... like I said we building a house, so be a little while yet! My Italian has definitely improved to say the least!! I would like to add another language actually, maybe French?! :shrug:

So you startin' college today?:thumbup: lemme know how it goes.....:hugs: Ciao baby! :kiss:


----------



## RedRose19

well its like 7:16 am (i know right why am i up so early?) hehe so college in a few hours :wacko: 
awww im sorry u didn get to bd.. im sure when u have your own house DD will have her own room and you will have yours :winkwink:
my ovaries (my sides) feel like there going to burst!! :wacko: so so sore :cry: and im all achy.. is that just 3 months worth of AF ?? :shrug: 
anyway how are you today :flower: oh by the way i can speak french lol i can always help u with some :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Oh awesome!! We'll have to swap a few words... Italian for french?! Is baby "bebe" in French? Cos they say that in Italian too, even though the word in Italian is "bambino" which you probably already new...:blush: but they use "bebe" a lot. I haven't put the accents on the letters cos I don't know how?!:dohh:
Yes, roll on new house and separate rooms - woohoo!:happydance:
How's your new place then? 

Awwww... your pain sounds veeerry uncomfortable :growlmad:... well if it is pent up AF then you'd better take a super size pad with ya today!!:thumbup:
There's gotta be some action down there.....! Wonder what it is? You decided not to test then? Oh well, see how you go ey?!

I feel ok today, but its rainy and miserable outside, so that doesn't help my mood at all!

Have a fantastic first day back hun.....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

yeah the french for baby is un bebè, that means a baby or one baby :D 

yeah im starting to get cramps today so i decided not to test cuz i nearly almost know soon as i take the test ill get AF and it will be a waste.. 

its nice here but we didn have any good weather for ages so its good. 

i had such a great day back :) got my time table and my work experience all worked out on the same day :D

i got abit upset/pissed off (excuse my language) cuz as i was gettin off the bus this woman decided to park her new born babys buggy right beside the entrance of the bus but she pushed the buggy there just as i went to go out the door and i nudged it with my bag but i didn wack or knock it over and shes the one who pulled out the buggy right beside the door and she was like for christ sake and even though i said sorry and i knew it was her fault i still feel bad even though i knew i didn nothing wrong...:cry:


----------



## TrishyC

Awwwww hunni!!! :hugs: Where's that big bully, I'll punch her lights out?!:growlmad: She's obviously an angry cow by nature....
You're probably extra emotional due to AF!? Great! Or pregnancy?!:thumbup:

Oh I sooooo hope you have something show soon.... I wanna see a big announcement on one of your next few posts!! Either a big AF sign or better yet a BFP symbol!!! Woooohooooooo!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Glad you had a great day back at college! I miss college days.... (sigh)..... not the study part mind you!:dohh:

I'm still having a shit of a time with Giulia's kindy drama.... I know I know, it's silly and I feel like I have pregnancy brain not being able to decide what to do about it!:wacko:
This morning I had it all worked out and I walked into the office ready to make the transfer to this other place.... and the lady in the office throws a spanner in the works and says.... oh, by the way, there is an opening at another kindy in your town.... jaw drop(!) WTF (scuse MY language)!! I had not expected this so now, I couldn't decide on the spot and have to go back tomorrow!! Aaaarrrrggghhhh!!!!!!:hissy:

It's ok.... really..... :blush:


----------



## RedRose19

awwww hun.. well i suppose maybe its good thing maybe u will like the other one more :flower: i know thats prob not what u wanna hear sorry :blush: but just tryin to look at the positive :hugs:
that woman was horrible grrr anyway.. yeah i really need something to happen.. :( i wanna buy some more tests online i think.. not sure wheres best though.. i have been getting really bad cramps below my belly button and my sides so.. that sounds like AF right? :wacko: lol 

i hope your ok :hugs: just about to say bye to david till friday :cry:
he passed he driving test yesterday :happydance: so hes picking me up fri night yayyyy :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## TrishyC

This is the link for Amazon... they have free shipping for you, I think!
https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_s...re&field-keywords=pregnancy+test&sprefix=preg
Just be aware that only the ones dispatched by Amazon (cos there are other sellers on their site) have the free ship.

So 2 days without DF...? awwww:cry: there there.....:flower: Great about the license tho... yippeeee!!:thumbup:

I dunno bout the cramps as I have not had bad cramping at AF time since before I had DD, and well, pregnancy brain tends to wipe part of your memory so I just can't remember what AF cramps were like... sorry.:shrug:

I have told myself that I am gonna sleep on it once more with this decision and tomorrow morning I have promised myself to wake up with a solution...!
Yes!:thumbup:

As for BDing.... we'll see how the little princess behaves...hmmmm...:winkwink:


----------



## RedRose19

waaaaaaaaaaa its sooo not fair.. ive seen like sooo maybe prego ppl today :cry: and so many have got there bfp... i just want something to happen either AF or bfp :cry: its not fair 

ok i feel abit better lol


----------



## RedRose19

hehe we posted at the same time lol, i just had a build up frustration needed to let it out.. i went to do a test with my LAST test and it didn work :dohh: :cry: its like im not meant to test or know yet and its tourcher :cry:

sorry ill try not be so negative... 
yeah i hope u get to BD tonight :winkwink: hehe maybe i sud baby sit for you :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Oh would ya hun???!!! :hugs: It would be awesome to have someone like you nearby..... but there ain't no one I can count on here....:nope:

(Sigh).... c'est la vie.... Yeah, I don't know much more than that of french!!
Actually I do know a few lines, but I don't reckon I could write them!!??:dohh:

You know very well that you can let aaaaaaaaaallllllllllll your frustrations out on me here hunni bun.......!!!!! :hugs: Besides I give as good as I get with my hissy fits of late!:hissy: So go for it...:thumbup:

Well, I have no idea what to make for tea tonight and it's 6.49pm...... now I'm gonna cry!!:cry:
It's not been a productive day in any way shape or form....:nope:

My DD did just come up to give me a cuddle tho.... she is such a doll..... and that's why I want another!! And that's why I want you to have one!! Cos you are just gonna melt when it happens to you and it will hun....:hugs: Believe it....:baby:


----------



## RedRose19

id love a baby girl :cloud9: but really i dont mind what which it is as long as its a healthy happy baby and all mine .. well davids too i suppose lmao :haha: im joking but ya know what i mean...

i cant wait for my first cuddle with my baby :baby: so so adorable :cloud9:
but its not happening quick enough :cry: and i feel really emotional right now... dunno why :dohh: im so tired.. sore bbs but still gotta cook dinner soon too.. i might just settle for some crackers and cheese.. :shrug:
i cud just sleep for an hour... but if i do ill be wide awake for ages... i just ordered like 15 tests for 2 euro :wacko: thats so great and 30 ovulation tests for llike 4 euro.. it was brill abit of a good sign i suppose :happydance::happydance:

awwww hun dont cry :hugs::hugs: i know u will get that :bfp: soon :happydance::happydance:


----------



## TrishyC

That sounds good! What site did you use to buy those? I'm a bit hesitant cos things always take ages to get here even from the uk..... Italy's postal service is a bit unpredictable.... I've had things from Australia take as little as 5 days and as long as 2 mths!!:dohh: 

Gee, you have some pretty strong symptoms of something there??!!
I tell ya.... any minute now, somethings gotta give!:winkwink:

Crakcers and cheese is starting to sound good.... dunno how ralph would feel about that tho....:blush: I think I'll wait til I'm preg to start coming out with the old "I just couldn't manage anything else hunni!!:cry::cry::cry:". Right now there's not really an excuse for being slack, especially as I do like cooking most of the time! Anyway.... better go find something.... he'll be home in about 45 minutes.... aaaarrggghhh!!:dohh:
Catch ya later hun...:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

lol that was on the site u gave me :thumbup: awwwww hun i hope u came up with summit for dinner :flower:
thats crazy about the post :wacko: i just woke up after a nice sleep :thumbup: but sad to wake up and DF aint hhere :cry:

yeah im hopin a nice shower might make AF show, talk soon hun i hope u get to bd tonight :happydance::winkwink:


----------



## TrishyC

Oops! Sorry didn't recognise the pricing! I thought u may have found another!:blush:

Yeah, it can be a pain with our post but I can pretty much count on it being within 2 weeks, so shouldn't complain ey?!

Well we had hotdogs for dinner lol!! Just as well DH loves em... every now and then at least!! He's pretty cruisy tho, there are lots of very spoilt Italian men around who only want hearty full-on cooked meals(!!) like their mamma makes...!!:wacko: 

At the moment we are waiting for DD to nod off... not sure when it will be but I imagine in half an hour or so.... please please please!!:sleep:
I'm sorry u don't have DF tonight.... you'll just have to have a little dream about some BDing maybe...?!:shrug: OR you could always help yourself out a little... at least that will get your uterus contracting and who knows... maybe get AF to show.....:winkwink:??

Anyway however you decide to spend the evening, hope its pleasant!!:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

well have fun tonight :winkwink: hehe im feeling so yucky after my nap :wacko::cry: still tired, sore head and very sore bbs... and cold like symptoms so... i dunno.. maybe a nice warm bath... :happydance::happydance: that wud be nice... 
im glad ur DF doesnt mind what u cook, david luckily doesnt mind what i cook.. or he cooks too :cloud9:

ok im off to :sleep: now college in the morning .. good night :winkwink:


----------



## TrishyC

Good morning!!:flower:

Well! Another fruit-less night!! This time DD actually fell asleep early enough, or so I thought.... It was DH who zonked off too almost at the same time!! He came into the b/rm where I had been waiting for DD to sleep and he says.... "oooohhhh, I am sooooo tired!" And I thought "Uh-oh..." and he literally fell asleep as soon as his head hit the pillow!:sleep: S'alright, really, we have started very early this month so I think we have a few days up our sleeve! I hope.:dohh: Anyway I don't push it when he's like that cos he works so damn much and I would be hard pushed to keep my eyes open at night too in his shoes.... he leaves at 6.30am and gets home around 6.30pm and last few months he's been going to our new place to do work on that sometimes till 9pm... it's no life, but it's not forever and he doesn't go every night there, although most! The thing is, cos we live in the country, there is always something to do.... my MIL finds things for him to do which reeeeeaaaaaallllly SHITS me. You know the poor bugger gets home late and she's got some problem with the gate for the chicken hutch or they have to go to the vege patch to plant some seedlings or something that I "can't" do and I just wanna punch her.... I said to ralph that this better stop when we're at our own place cos whatever she is unable to do she will just have to get rid of.... if the chooks are too much, then you know.... bye bye chooks (I say anyway!) Am I being cruel.... I don't know..... I still can't stand her obviously....:growlmad:
You know how I said I would wake up with a decision made this morning? Well I haven't made one... great!:dohh: I'm having a crap time all round this month!! That's positive thinking for ya!!:thumbup:

I'll get there....

And how are you this morning? Did the bath make you feel good?:winkwink:


----------



## RedRose19

hiya.. soz that late reply i was at college today oh man sooo tiring :sleep: i might need a nap..
i tell you hun last night i was in soooo much pain like really really bad AF cramps.. but still nothing yet.. i hurts to walk too long and stand... i felt overally cold all day :cry: sorry im abit sensitive.. i really think AF must be on her way.. about friggin time!! lol 
i was in to much pain to go for a bath .. i luckkily had a heat pack near me to use.
im sorry about not getting to bd... im sure you will make up for it though :winkwink:
no your not cruel its not fair for your MIL to be counting on ur DH like that... he sounds like a very hard working man.. so she sud find someone else to do it. 
i hope ur feelin abit better :hugs: im just so tired right now
:sleep:


----------



## TrishyC

Hey Sweetie! You sound like you need a big long:sleep:

I know there's some action happening.... there can be no doubt with all those aches and pains!!
You look after yourself and let me know the minute something happens!

I'm on cd11 today and hoping for some action myself tonight....:winkwink:
Keep you posted on that one....


G'night hun...:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

hehe i hope u get to bd :winkwink: lol im only gonna have a nap lol.. then make my self shower even though it hurts to stand.. the heat my help i think.. i just want the pain to be gone by monday when i start my work experience with 1-3 year olds... i want it to be a good first day.. not me in agony lol!

i will of course let ya know hehe :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Finally!! We DTD!!lol :happydance:

We almost didn't again cos Giulia woke up having gone off to sleep quite easily, because she had to throw up all her dinner (sorry tmi)..... the poor darling looks like she has a sore throat again.... thanks to my idiot of a MIL..... ooh I hate that cow!! I told DH too.... couldn't help myself....:growlmad:
Anyways I got her settled back into bed after putting some Vapor Rub on her feet and she was soon off again.....:sleep:
So, we had our moment in the end.... even tho it's still early... if last month is any indication I won't ovulate until around cd17-20 and today's only cd12.... but you never know as I have been known to O early....:shrug: Best to be sure and not miss any chances, ey?!:winkwink:

So how are you....? Stil same pains? Awww, you poor dear...:hugs: just means somethings coming reeeeaaaal soon!
Your work experience sounds like fun... such a great age group...
You know that reminds me of something I heard... One of these famous TV hosts of animal shows (someone like Richard Attenborough or similar) was asked: :What is your favourite animal?" and this person answered: :"The 3 year old human child." And it is so true because at that age they are able to share their wisdom due to developing communication skills, but they still have that beautiful innocence about them. They don't talk back yet (G is well and truly able to do that now!!) and you can still talk them around to things..... As I mentioned, G is now nearly 4 and she has already gone beyond that to talking back, saying NO just for the sake of disagreeing and screaming until you give in (I try not to but sometimes it just ain't worth it.....!) Amazing the difference in just 6-8 months..... can't wait to see her as a teenager (!!!!!) If she turns out anything like me, I think I'll run now!! lol I was terrible in those hormonal years... my poor mum....:dohh::wacko:

Ok so have a great day at college!:flower: catch ya later!


----------



## RedRose19

yayyyy im glad you got your moment hehe :thumbup: its good to start early just incase :winkwink:
yeah ive been gettin bad AF cramps all day so the witch just has to be on her way soon :happydance:

im sorry about your daughter :nope: poor darling :hugs:
im at my parents house for the weekend.. so no bd for me this weekend lol but thats ok.. i wont need to untill AF comes and goes.. i dunno when i o.. it wud be so great if we both got october :bfp: we cud be belly buddies then :happydance: 
how r u this evening? :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Hey babe! I'd luv to be belly buddies with ya..... awwwww.... come on Oct BFPs!!!!!!!!!!

I'm OK but exhausted brain-wise... I think I've just been thinking too much the last week or so! About silly things mainly, but also serious stuff like my DD, our house and of course TTC!! My DH reckons we gonna BD tonight too, but I ain't promising anything! And neither is our DD - she's still up making pizzas with play-doh.... it's cute cos she's got DH helping her lol:haha:
Took her to the docs this arvo and she confirmed it - that G caught this off someone..... I knew it...... grrrrr :growlmad:

So you get a break from DTD hey?! Just think of it as time to build up the spermies for DF.... then as soon as AF shows her face and gets lost you can get stuck into it!!:happydance:

You rest up over the weekend ok?! I'll be checking on ya.... :hugs:!
Going to try and get little G off to sleep now.... wish me luck!:sleep:


----------



## RedRose19

awwwww well i hope u get to bd :winkwink: and little G goes to sleep ok :hugs:
yeah a break from bd.. some how when u know ya cant bd.. thats when u want it the most hehe.. does that make sense or ami i being silly :blush: i cant wait till sunday!!! :happydance: i get to sleep next to my teddy bear again :cloud9:
i hate being away from him :cry: and im prob hormonal too.. tut silly me lol :haha: 
awwww your little G sounds the cutest with her play doh :flower: 
will do.. im hoping this weekend AF decides to show lol maybe a few hot hot baths will do who knows :shrug: 
anyway its nearly midnight here now and im sooo tired lol good night talk again 2mor take care hun :hugs: :sleep:


----------



## meno123

hi there!!!:cloud9:
Im jop Heno from California...\


----------



## meno123

hi there!!!:cloud9:
Im jop Heno from California...

do you have any idea how do we know if we have started menopause?:coffee:


----------



## TrishyC

Hithere meno123!:flower: I do not know anything about menopause... were u asking for your interest or mine?? Not sure I understood the post....


----------



## TrishyC

BH10! Hi hun!

You poor dear with no teddy bear....:nope: awwwwwwww....
Tomorrow will be here before you know it and you can snuggle up again.....!! :hugs:
Not silly at all hun, it's often the things that we can't have that we want the most!!

I've had a busy day so far.... was helping DH with some work on the house and then I was helping MIL with roasting capsicums(!!) Just as well I luuurrrv roast capsicums!! Thought it was only fair! Then Dh came home we ate lunch, then got to relax a bit as I had promised Giulia I would watch a film with her.... cept that I missed half of it cos I kept dosing off:sleep: and it was Winnie the Pooh!! Fancy that?!:shrug:
No BD last night as G was finding it hard to settle with her cough, so we just had relaxed and drifted off.... we'll see tonight....
Actually I have had some pains in my belly... like AF cramps and some pain on one side... do you think that could be ovulation?? I'm one of those girls that has never noticed ovulation before TTC, so now I'm feeling EVERYTHING and wondering... ooh is that it?! Driving me mad!:wacko:
Anyway, like I said we will be trying all through so whenever it happens, it happens... but I am a bit curious even though last cycle was 33 days which means if this one is the same then it is too early to be O pains yet.... cos today is only cd13.... oh well whatever!:shrug:

How are your baths going.... any news hunni!!?? :winkwink:


----------



## RedRose19

awwwww no hun that sounds like Oin pain to me... u might be gettin the pain now and u might not O till maybe 2night or 2mor... :happydance: and u alreay bd one day hehe and if u bd tonight u will be covered hun :winkwink: 
no teddy bear for me :cry: hopefully sunday will come quickly :happydance:

no AF yet :nope: so... im abit depressed today :cry: but i have the pains as if shes coming.. i just want it to come already :cry::cry:
hows u today?


----------



## sandy28

welcome:happydance:


----------



## TrishyC

Gosh wouldn't it be great if you could somehow take a sticky beak inside and know what the heck she (AF) was doing and what was goin on in there!!:dohh: I can hear your frustration and man I would be the same.... i am sorry hun! Wish I could do something for ya!:hugs: But I know there's something brewing that's for bloomin sure...:winkwink:
Soon you'll have a bite, then a bath/shower... then have a read or something and then hop into bed and THEN..... you'll wake up to Sunday!!!:happydance: And maybe just maybe AF too..... awww wouldn't that be great.... I'm putting the AF vibes out there for ya hun and doin a little AF dance.....:dance:

So you think that would be ov pains that i'm gettin? Hope so... but like ya say... just gonna cover all bases and see what happens...:winkwink:

I feel ok now, like there's a very slight pressure down there but nothing in particular at the moment... I will pay close attention though for the next day or two for sure.....:thumbup:

Don't be down hunni.... I'll pop back on later k?....... :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

ok hun thanks.. :hugs:
yeah i think thats O pains for sure!! :happydance::happydance: i just want AF to come.. i want a october :bfp: and i have a feeling it wont take long to get preg soon as AF comes.. ya know? maybe 1 or two cycles.. 

i feel kind of upset even more now cuz i just found out my cousin is preg for the 3rd time :cry: and preg ppl dont bother me or anything but she didn even want anymore.. and heres me wanting to be preg and and :cry: well im sure you understand wat i mean?? maybe i just sound like a cruel witch :dohh:
my brother has had 3 kids.. and all my older cousins have kids.. and its not fair its my turn.. 
im hoping AF just comes soon.. gonna have ANOTHER bath lol :shrug: hopefully
i hope your well and your family :hugs:
talk soon hun x x x


----------



## TrishyC

You are certainly NOT cruel for thinking that.... I know exactly what you mean, its like some couples just spit them out, isn't it... [email protected]@rds! I can't talk, cos it was kinda like that for our DD but we were definitely ready, so it was more like NTNP in our case... 
The one thing you have on your side though hunni is time.... now I know you are ready right now(!!) but at least you have some years up your sleeve if you know what I mean... probably doesn't make it any easier though does it? aww I'm sorry you're having to go through this waiting game.... good thing is you know you can get pregnant.... that's a fab start...:hugs:
You go soak in that bath and I'll keep doin my AF dance:dance:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks help.. your support helps more than u prob realise lol :hugs:.. cuz no one knows im TTC... so i kinda feel lonely with no one to talk to about it.. if i told my mom she wud just keep going on that im not ready blah blah...
but know i know your right.. ive not gotta worry about running out of time :) but i dont wanna get doctors involved.. at all.. not yet anyway.
:hugs: thanks for all your support... 

i hope little G goes to bed ok for you tonight :winkwink: lol


----------



## TrishyC

Awwww you are so welcome... and you are helping me loads with your support and cyber-cuddles!:hugs: I've not told anyone either, cos at my age, they'll all start coming out with the tips and the "why don't you try blah or blah?" I don't wanna hear any o that sh!t.... and my mum would just worry that she is not near me, which would just bum both of us out....:nope:
SO.... that's why we have each other!! You are a blessing.... and are going to make such a beautiful mummy real soon....:hugs:

I hope G performs tonight too! Should do cos she is still under the weather and didn't have a sleep today, apart from a 2 minute zonk off in the car this arvo...:sleep: it was literally 2 min tho, cos then she woke herself up coughing.... poor darling.... I don't want to punch my MIL anymore, I decided it wasn't fair on G that she think her nan had it in for her.... I'm just a softy in the end.... sometimes that p!sses me off!:dohh:
Here's to some BD....:happydance: You'll get yours tomorrow, don't worry!
Well actually, hopefully you won't be able to if AF shows up??!!!:thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

lmao AF wudnt stop my DF bd lol :blush: but this time round if it is AF is really painful :cry: i just wanna cry now with this pains.
awwwww thanks hun your already a beautiful great mother and u will get ur :bfp: soon dont worry, and age is just a number doesnt matter what age u want your :baby: at :flower:

have fun bd hehe i keep listening to fly by celion dion.. its making me :cry: do you know that song?? 
a friend of mine just lost one of her triplets.. :cry: my heart hurts and aches for her... :cry: sorry im being so negative right now.. i sud try being more cheerful.. but its very hard too right now... and i miss my teddy bear.. 

your such a great friend :hugs: im so glad we met.. :flower:


----------



## TrishyC

Awww..... i wish i could give you a real hug:hugs: cos i'm glad we've met too....! :winkwink:
I'm sorry about your friend... that is just awful.... do u mean during pregnancy? 
You go on and have a good cry, cos sometimes it is just the only thing to do... plus its our birthright as women to go on emotional rollercoasters:flower: and if you don't let the boohoos out, it just causes more angst! Says she... experienced at having lots of pent up angst!!

I don't think I know Fly... not by the name anyway... tho being Celine Dion, I'm sure I've heard it! She does have a few tear jerkers, don't she? lol

Thanks for the "beautiful mother" compliment.... its hard tho and sometimes I wonder what more I could be doing but you know i really do try and I think thats one of the frustrating things when you see these people that just pop out kids without thinking about it.... I just can't imagine them putting the thought I do into every decision I make for her wellbeing.... i don't know.... do you know what I mean?? Its no wonder the world is full of delinquents.... sorry now I'm having a depressing moment!lol
I guess I should concentrate more on the people who are doing the best they can... in preparing for children and once they have them.... So its more so a "thank goodness" there are decent human beings out there due to wonderful caring parenting... gosh I know how to babble on don't i?? What a rant??lol... its late and G is still kicking around in her bed cos that darn cough won't let her be.... ok hunni.... tomorrow is sunday and your teddy bear will be back by your side... so its goodnight from me and catch ya tom... if you get the chance between BDs lol!:happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun.. i would love a hug right now tbh.... lol its hard.. it really is hard.. and i feel ashamed that my body isnt working like it sud be.. i wanna get AF.. i wanna make my teddy bear a daddy :cry: ok i sud stop now... try think positive... 
i really know what u mean.. my ex sil just spat out 3 kids... one after the other.. i mean i have no prob for ppl who want there kids close.. i do too.. but for crying out loud u gotta make sure u can look after everyones needs as if it was only them.. ya know? there health sudnt go bad cuz your concentrating on the others... she has two boys and she wasnt gonna stop till she had a girl.... soon as she did the caring for them boys wet down... and its so sad.. cuz there my sweethearts right now... i just wanna take them for my own... esp the middle one... i think hes never had his own attention u no.. she wants a girl and when he was born he was like pushed aside while she tried again... and it makes me cry to think of it.. but i luckily had him for a week.. jus him and i spoiled him soooo much.. and he was loving the attention... and i just wished i lived closer.. id take them out often...

ok now im going on.. but i just needed to say that.. i just wanna hug alfie and never let him go... i love him like a son... and i know that sounds stupid.. but i do.. i feel so sad for him and i try help best i can i always send him toys and clothes.. i had a night mare last night trishy that he was sleepin under a towel... omg?? it scared me so badly.. what if he was... 
part of me is tellin me its ok and the other half... is tellin me i sud be over there helpin him and leon.. but i got college id have to pull out but i cant cuz my parents have paid towards it.. phewww that feels better now had to get that off my thoughts.. and u prob think im crazy lol

anyway sorry for the novel... havd fun tonight :winkwink: good night xxx


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun.. i would love a hug right now tbh.... lol its hard.. it really is hard.. and i feel ashamed that my body isnt working like it sud be.. i wanna get AF.. i wanna make my teddy bear a daddy :cry: ok i sud stop now... try think positive... 
i really know what u mean.. my ex sil just spat out 3 kids... one after the other.. i mean i have no prob for ppl who want there kids close.. i do too.. but for crying out loud u gotta make sure u can look after everyones needs as if it was only them.. ya know? there health sudnt go bad cuz your concentrating on the others... she has two boys and she wasnt gonna stop till she had a girl.... soon as she did the caring for them boys wet down... and its so sad.. cuz there my sweethearts right now... i just wanna take them for my own... esp the middle one... i think hes never had his own attention u no.. she wants a girl and when he was born he was like pushed aside while she tried again... and it makes me cry to think of it.. but i luckily had him for a week.. jus him and i spoiled him soooo much.. and he was loving the attention... and i just wished i lived closer.. id take them out often...

ok now im going on.. but i just needed to say that.. i just wanna hug alfie and never let him go... i love him like a son... and i know that sounds stupid.. but i do.. i feel so sad for him and i try help best i can i always send him toys and clothes.. i had a night mare last night trishy that he was sleepin under a towel... omg?? it scared me so badly.. what if he was... 
part of me is tellin me its ok and the other half... is tellin me i sud be over there helpin him and leon.. but i got college id have to pull out but i cant cuz my parents have paid towards it.. phewww that feels better now had to get that off my thoughts.. and u prob think im crazy lol

anyway sorry for the novel... havd fun tonight :winkwink: good night xxx


----------



## TrishyC

Awwww hunni.... your little nephew is real lucky to have you, you know... like i said before, they will appreciate it in the long run even if they don't understand it right now.... and when he's older he can call you and come over and you'll be his hero for sure.... just doing your best right now is all you can do and it sounds like you are doing that and more!:winkwink:
Please don't feel ashamed.... your body works just fine and it just wants to be in the exact right shape to carry through your next little bean.... you wouldn't want to have AF straight away if it just meant that the same thing could happen... better that it takes some time to recover and that way when AF comes you will be ready on all levels.... your body knows what its doing, and you will look back on this time and know that it was the best thing.....:hugs:
Your dream I think is just demonstrating your concern for his wellbeing, but you shouldn't worry so much because you are doing all possible to be there for him and if she (SIL) ever feels that you may be "interfering" (which I DO NOT think you are doing) then she may make it harder for you to see him and may resent you for it..... which wouldn't be good for anyone..... It's hard hunni, you are not crazy and I am sorry you are going through this crap on top of your own struggles with TTC....:hugs:
Don't worry about writing novels.... I want to be a writer, so I love reading novels!!:thumbup:

On a lighter note, we got toDTD last night again.... even tho I am not sure whether I am ov'ing or not, but whatever! Like I said gonna cover all bases this month, so we don't miss the boat!!:happydance:
Is your DF home yet?! Hope he gives you lots and lots of cuddles and BDin!!:happydance: 
Hope your not in too much pain today....:flower:


----------



## RedRose19

good morning hun :hugs: thanks for your support and words do help lol. not so much pain today and i will david will be here to pick me up at around 3ish... so another 4 hours or so and today is such a lovely day.. taking that as a good sign for me lol see im going away in october.. :( and if AF doesnt hurry up ill be oin that weekend im away.. that wud be just my luck its not fair!! lol im going on the 9th.. i need AF to come today or 2mor cuz i dont know if i o late early or on time ... lol so u can see the problem i have now :wacko: lol hopefully some bd will hurry AF up lol :winkwink: 

im glad u got to bd hehe sounds like u will be covered now.. but i suppose tonight or 2mor wont hurt to try again lol! :happydance:


----------



## TrishyC

Well I expect you are probably "busy" right now... or at least I hope so!:winkwink:

I see what you mean about wanting AF to come now so she can GO and you can get to it before you go away hehe.... the best laid plans tho... you know how it goes.... well just think of her as either coming right away or waiting a bit so that you won't ov that weekend... I think you wld have to be fairly unlucky to just jag ov that weekend... BUT with the fact that DFs little fishies can last up to 4/5 days inside ya, just BD the night before you go and you'll be covered anyway!!:happydance: Problem solved hun!:thumbup:

Glad you have a lovely day, its p!ssing with rain here.... tho it was lovely this morning.... hmmm good BD weather..... but where is DH?? Working working... in fact I just got back from being at the new house myself and feeling a bit achey.... wld love a bath but we don't bloody have one... grrrr.... will do soon tho!!:happydance:

You keep on doing the dance now tho, cos couldn't your pains be ov'ing pains?! I mean the fact is, you wld have to ov before AF comes right?? So you may in fact not see AF for a long time.... cos if you keep dancing now, then won't you be able to get preg and stop AF from coming?? Am I missing something in saying that?? As always hun... hugs to you...:hugs:

PS I just realised that we joined on the same date!:winkwink:


----------



## RedRose19

yayyyyyyyyyyyyy AF came this evening!!! :happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

im sooooooooooo relieaved hehe so so happy :happydance::happydance: ok ill calm down now :D:D 

that means in another 2 weeks ill be oing.. and ill still be in ireland... yayyy but ill bd every day b4 i leave cuz ive no idea what day i o on...


im so sorry your achin hun :hugs: i cant stay online long.. DF wants to watch a film :winkwink: see you 2mor xxxxxx


----------



## TrishyC

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Awooooohoooooooooo!!!!
You must be ecstatic!!!! And I am for you!!!!!!!
That is fantastic news hun and I'm so happy that you have DF there to celebrate with!!!!!:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:

That is so great hun! :hugs:
You just BD whenever you've got the chance hunni!! Cos you and me are gettin' :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:ssss!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

You've just made my day.....!:hugs:

Chat more later on!:flower:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks so much hun :hugs: yeah im sooo happy i cant wait to see that :bfp: im just about to go to work placement now :happydance: my first day working in a crech it sud be fun.

i really hope u have a nice day :D :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Hey how was your day hun? Bet it was more fun that you expected what with the good news!...... you know I never thought I could be so happy to hear a girlfriend say that she has AF lol:rofl:

Honestly hun I am chuffed and that means your next bit of good news is just around the corner.....:happydance:

So how were the kids today, bet you were clucky as!

Look forward to hearing all about it....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

just finished about an hour ago.. but im glad.. with no AF for 3 months... its making up for lost time an im crippled with pain.. or maybe i forgot how painful it is.. :cry:
but i know its worth it.. :happydance: 
today was good, i was in with the pre school kids :D so so cute they were from 3 + but its quiet yet cuz they havent got all there numbers in yet lol. i was let go at 2 thank god cuz at that stage i was in agony.. but the kids were great. i know i sudn complain... but omg this pain is unreal!!! i tell u there def wont be any bd tonight :cry:

but im looking at the positives :bfp: :happydance:

thanks for being so supportive :hugs: i know you will get that :bfp: too :hugs:

im in bed right now with a hot water bottle.. waiting for my teddy to come home from college :flower: he said he will cook and im waiting on some pain killers lol..
oh i forgot to tell you last night omg... well first was ok i had dinner.. then :blush: we bd.. then i got AF.. then i woke up about 2 am with a really sore tummy and was sick :wacko: it was so bad.. poor david was tired but trying to comfort me.. bless after i was sick i felt ok again.. have u ever been sick bcuz of AF ?? i think it was summit maybe i ate... 

anyway hows u and little G :D


----------



## TrishyC

Awwww... hope the pain subsides quickly, so you can get on with things!:winkwink:
No I have never been sick due to AF... tho you may be asking the wrong person cos it takes A LOT to make me throw up! My friends at college used to hate me for my cast-iron stomach(!!) cos I drank what I liked and was never sick from it! Actually the only time I have ever thrown up, besides the odd tummy virus, is when I was preg with G.... but more nausea than actually being sick...:sick: Could have been something you ate.... or even just the whole excitement etc at the moment....!?:shrug:

Was just googling some info on miscarriages and there were girls asking how soon after can you ttc again and this one lady said that our bodies won't let us conceive again until they are ready to.... so I guess yours just kept that from happening by holding off AF....:wacko:

Glad you had fun with your little kids.. I remember doing work experience in a daycare centre in Aust when I was the same age as you..... I loved it! There was this one kid who I became VERY attached to and I coulda just taken him home and kept him all to myself! The supervisor actually took me aside and asked me to not be so clingy with him because it would be hard on him when I left.... think it was harder on me actually!! She was right of course, but I couldn't help it I just wanted to eat him up!
My own little doll is doin' ok, she still has a bad cough, but no fever and is still eating and playing ok.... just at night it is uncomfortable for her to sleep..... and for us to BD!! We will do our best!:happydance:
I am ok but find I am eating waaaaaaay to much.... the stress of this waiting and ttc is taking its toll on a foodie like me and I really need to stop it!lol.... At least when I am preg I will have an excuse!! lol:haha:
David has the right idea, cooking for ya... way to go!:thumbup:

Well heres to a lessening of your pains and a short healthy AF....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

awwwwwwwwwww i love the glitter june bugs soooo cute :headspin: were gonna have such great junebug babies.. :happydance::happydance: :wohoo:

as for AF... :trouble: it better not be a long week lol it usually only lasts 5 days.. but ive had 2 weeks b4... :nope: that was horrid lol.. i suppose its so sore cuz of three months worth?? im not sure.. :wacko: its like every thing is so tender.. sorry tmi i know.. just never had AF so sore b4... it usually doesnt hurt much at all.. :shrug: even when i had my m/c it didnt hurt this much.. maybe it was from bdin last night... but im still smiling.. on the inside hehe cuz i know i will o b4 i go away :happydance: 
i got a lovely hot water bottle though hehe :thumbup:

im glad little G is getting better there was actually a little baby in the crech today who was sick poor thing she was crying for ages.. cudnt get her to calm down.. i think it was her throat too poor petal finally she fell asleep. 

thats a good thing about your body not letting u get preg till your ready.. i suppose it wud stop u from gettin preg too early and m/c again.. i hope ive left enough time.. its been half a year or more.. 
im not gettin sick anymore.. so i think it must of been just summit i ate


----------



## TrishyC

Oh hun I meant to write at the end of my last post about the "JuneBugs" sig. Go to the TTC threads and open the one by Dragonmummy called "Calling All JuneBugs"... (has a green smiley face next to it!) in there on her first post she has the link for this signature, so you just have to copy and paste it in!! Do it Hun!!:winkwink:

I'm sure your AF won't hang around too long, surely your body is aware of how eager you are to get going!!:happydance:
My AFs used to be much more painful before I had DD, so hopefully they may change for you too with a pregnancy....:thumbup:

So what did your teddy make you for dinner? He must be happy too about things moving along hey?!:happydance:

DD is watching Teletubbies at the mo' and promised to go sleep right after one episode... we'll see lol!.... hoping to DTD is all!:winkwink:

Well I'm prayin that your AF keeps it short and sweet for ya!.....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

awwwwww thats cool, i was gonna ask if u wanted to be my belly buddie or cycle buddy :blush: i say cycle buddy since no :bfp: yet lol but we will.
i hope little G goes down ok for you :D im gonna go for a relaxin bath.. then bed.. try sleep off this pain.. hopefully 2mor isnt so painful..
im just waiting for teddy to come back from shopppin... hes been awhile so im abit anxious...

my mom has just said shes got something wrong with her... i looked it up and it can be fatal.. of course she didn tell me the fatal part :cry: and im so worried now about her.. its a blood clot near her lungs :cry:


----------



## TrishyC

Oh hun, that's sounds serious with your mum.... but I assume with something like that it is a good thing that it has been diagnosed, no?! Can they get rid of it or dissolve it somehow?? She obviously doesn't like to worry you which is very considerate.... I bet they have her taking aspirin or some other blood thinner... I have heard that they can be removed or compressed..... does she know what's gonna happen?? I hope she's ok hun and I hope you are too....:hugs:

We are definitely cycle buddies hun! You know our cycles began only 2 wks apart, which is nothing really.... considering mine was 33 days last month, the next ones (which we won't be getting!lol) would make it even shorter a difference! So yeah, we are in sync baby!!:happydance:

Ooh yeah, we got to DTD last night too hehe.... still no idea about ov...:shrug:


----------



## RedRose19

ok so i shall add you to my signature as my cycle buddie then when we get our :bfp: my belly buddie :happydance: yeah 2 weeks apart is nothing if we both get preggers.. due dates wud be 2 weeks apart awwww so cute...

i checked if i got preg this time and due date wud be 25 of june .. my brothers birthday lol! my brothers gettin married in august soo... it wud be nice to have my bubs there by then :happydance:

my mom says its not serious.. but im scared it is cuz she never tells me the full truth.. i dunno what id do with out my mom.. :cry: so i have to take care of here, there making her take anti biotics and anti flamatries sorry cant spell lol, i think its a blood clot caused by infection... so... im not sure we both do karate and aerobics.. so maybe to much strain on her leg?? :shrug: now she cant do exercises for two weeks

oh about what u said earlier about eating thats a good sign.. its like your body knows u wanna get preggers and graving things it needs and etc ya no?? very very good sign your body is ready for that :bfp: :happydance::happydance: 

ok im off to college now, ill talk later tc hun :hugs: oh and :thumbup: on bd :winkwink: def didn miss that eggy :flower:


----------



## TrishyC

Yes I'll do that too - just as soon as I figure out how to!! lol I want to put a photo up too so you can see Giulia....:thumbup: We will be belly buddies, I can feel it.....:hugs:
Funny about your possible due date... Giulia was born on my brother's bday! I think that's a sign for ya!:winkwink:
He turned 40 the day she was born so it's easy to remember how old he is... hehe...
I'm sure your mum will be fine and it is a good thing that they found it.... it happens that people just collapse with these things never having been aware.... I try to look at things that way.... cos the first step in fixing any problem is having the awareness that it exists..... same thing with our bodies... she'll be fine... plus she has you!! Lucky mum....:flower:
Can I ask how old she is? Probably about my age is she? Just curious....

So you really think the eating is a good thing?? OMG you say all the right things!!:kiss: Gee I hope it is, co I feel like I am bein a piggy!lol:haha:

It's a lovely day here today and I feel pretty good.... on CD16 and apart from little twinges and slight heaviness in the belly, I can't say much more regarding my ov situation.... ta for the vote of confidence re the eggy!!! Gee I hope so!! Tho we gonna keep going anyway!lol What the heck ey!?:happydance::happydance::happydance: 

How are you feeling today my little cycle buddie....?:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

im feeling great.. just back from day too of my work experience :cloud9: i love the kids... i think today went better i wasnt so timide and im not in pain today :happydance::happydance: yayyyy no more pain and DF was brilliant.. he made dinner cleaned up, cleaned me up when i got sick again :blush: i dunno what id do without him.. my teddy bear :cloud9:

you cud put your avatar pic as your daughter so i can see it :flower: that might be easier i wanna post a pic of my nephews and niece for you to see :flower:..

yeah i believe your body knows when its ready again for another baby :happydance: so its preparing your body...:hugs: making u eat hehe ive not been eating much but i think thats from feelin sick... having no AF since june.. has made everything.. more sore and sorry tmi but heavy so i think it made my body in shock abit and making me sick.. but i feel better today no sickness :happydance:

well i feel good about this month... i will be in london for my 2ww :wacko: so it might distract me for abit, oh my mom shes ermmm 46... i think lol older than u lol

how are you today :hugs: good i hope :D and your princess


----------



## TrishyC

I've had bouts of light-headedness this afternoon.... what's that about??:shrug: Not exactly "faint" but just that feeling like its going that way and then it passes.... and I KNOW its not from lack of eating!!lol:haha: Apart from that I'm alright!:thumbup:

Oh ok your mums a little older than me.... but not by much! I bet she's fitter than me at the moment, recent medical issue aside...

Yeah I could do that with my avatar easy enough... I will try after this post and yes, I would love to see your niece and nephs! How did you put that "ever so sweet" pic of you and your teddy in your profile.... I was gonna put a pic there and it asked me for a URL.... what the hey?! :dohh:

I'm so glad you are pain-free!!:happydance: that's awesome! Yeah your periods bound to be heavy so just ride it out and I'll keep fx'd that its short for ya.....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

maybe not enough sugar?? i dunno what ur eating.. but maybe ur sugar levels are low.. i dunno

did u see my signature?? hehe i kinda crammed everythin in hehe it fits well

oh i just uploaded one from my laptop i think.. ill go have alook cuz i forget lol 
i hope ur feeling ok.. im just munchin on sweets :blush: i had a sugar craving... lol


----------



## TrishyC

Thanks but S'ok!! I worked it out!!! Yay for me!:thumbup:
I have put a pic of Giulia on my profile, but I'm not happy with the quality... The pic is perfectly sharp and here it looks crap.... sorry I am very piccy having been a photographer for 12 years+!!:dohh:

Me.... low on sugar? hehe not likely hun...:blush: I wish I was! Maybe I'm actually over-dosing on sugar!:blush:

Now I wanna put our cycle buddy sig.... this is a mission settin this stuff up!!:wacko:


----------



## RedRose19

awwwwwwwwww shes soooo adorable :hugs: very pretty :flower:

so would u like a boy or girl next? or do u not mind? i dont really mind as long as its a healthy bubs :flower: but i have always had a feelin i will have a girl first... i dunno why and i did.. and now i think again it will be a girl i wud love that :cloud9: 

im soo tired now lol but no bed for me yet.. we nearly had a fire last night :wacko: david went for a shower and the switch to turn on the shower ya no at the wall outside the bath room.. well that heated up so badly it started melting the button and smoke was every where anyway... :growlmad: im soo pissed off.. sorry but we have not been here long and already.. problems and the soonest they cud see the bath room is at 9:30... :dohh: he sud be here any time now... crazy!! lol 

is little G in bed now ?? :winkwink:


----------



## TrishyC

Thanks hun... yeah she wins me over all the time! I don't mind what we have next, as I would luv another little girl cos G is such a doll, but then I know there are some adorable boys around too... sooo whatever! 
I get the feeling you will have a girl too for some reason.... but don't hold me to that, cos I thought I was having a boy until the gyno told me otherwise!! lol:haha:
So you already knew when you lost your little one.... how far along were you hun?
Little G is still making excuses would you believe....:wacko: aaarrrgggh! She has just now gotten into bed, goodness knows how long it will take for her to nod off..... but DH is watching some mafia film (I can't stand em) and so that will probably finish late..... so whenever she sleeps she sleeps really! Still coughing.... poor dear.....:nope:

Hope you get the wiring fixed! Bit strange... I'd be quite :growlmad: too!!

Our JuneBug sigs are fabulous!! I will add my others asap..... g'night hun....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

i was 10-12 weeks there not sure.... :cry: cuz we didn know i was preg.. but i think it was 12.. but i got pushed on march 17th... after i got pushed.. i got up and blood every where :cry: i called DF he came right away.. it was st paddys day so everyone was tryin to see the parade.. but this girl my age maybe older came past and just pushed me into this gate thingy.. and well yea :cry: it was the worst ever and it hurt like hell... i bleed for about 3 weeks none stop.. 

ok enough of that story sorry... i still get teary about it... cuz i sud be holding my little girl now.. but my little girl has brought me to make so many new friends here.. esp one great friend :hugs: 

poor thing still coughing :hugs: i hope she gets to sleep ok tonight and DF stops watchin that film :dohh: lol then...... :winkwink:

hehe good night talk 2mor xx:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

i just realised.. ur testing 4 days b4 me.. :babydance: woohooo so we wont be far apart gettin our :bfp: Fx hehe


----------



## TrishyC

Awwwww hunni...... :cry:how awful for you to find out that way..... must've been hell.... and so sweet of you to see the brighter side of her teeny short time with you..... you know it means you have one more angel looking after you now.....:angel: 
You know what they say, what doesn't kill you only makes you stronger.... and it is so true. Hunni, you are such a sweet, mature young woman and I am so glad we are friends...!:hugs:

My little G had a teeeeeerrrrible night ugh!:wacko: She nodded off ok, but then must have had strange dreams or something cos she kept tossing and turning and crying and talking gibberish..... aaaarrrrgggghhhh!! Her nose was stuffy and she didn't wanna blow it and I was tryin hard to calm her down each time she woke up cos I knew that Dh would be gettin irate cos he sleeps real light and needs to have those 6 or so hours so he can get to work ok... Anyhow, by the time he came to bed, I was asleep and so, no BDing here!! lol... and the best part is that from the wee hours, G calms right down and has her best sleep.... not a peep since about 5am... so Ralph has left for work and she is sleepin like a bear!! I wonder if it is something she ate?? I dunno but she will be sound asleep now for another hour at least and I reckon I should go back to bed!lol The thing is, when I get up with R at 6am, I feel like I have been hit by a bus (after a night like last night), but by the time he has left, I'm kinda over it and start doing other things..... like chatting to you! Wow, enough rambling Trish!!:wacko::wacko::wacko:

Anyways.... yes I thought to put down a late test date cos that would make me well overdue and I would get a sure BFP if things go to plan!:winkwink: I may not hold out that long if I have some strong symptoms.... we'll see! But last time I know I was late before getting that BFP and I don't wanna torture myself by trying ten times before and seeing that BFN.... :nope: I don't know why some women on here start testing from like 5/6 dpo.... and then they end up with a chemical.... too sad.... I think i would rather not know!:dohh:

Wow, I have had quite a natter this morning!! I might go and have some breakfast cos my tummy's rumbling!lol:haha: What's new?!lol

Catch ya later hunni....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

good morning :hugs: im sorry little G still isnt feeling well :hugs: poor thing i hope she will be ok again by tonight to sleep :hugs:

i didnt get a very good night sleep :wacko: i dunno it was too warm then too cold ugh... and i forgot how much i hate AF lol i actually feel sick again today :wacko: but no placement today i got college today.. i have two days in a crech then 3 in college then two off :happydance: yayyy lol i really sud be getting ready to leave :blush: but im too lazy to dash out lol 

yayyy u got the signature :hugs: ok im CD 4 today.. i think.. or maybe i sudn of counted the first day of af since it was like only spotting i dunnno it all confuses me sometimes :dohh:

i hope you have a good day today :hugs: i wont be home till like 6 :dohh: :cry: ugh!


----------



## RedRose19

oh ur gonna laugh at me when u hear this... :blush: after i posted that message i got uo and got ready for college, i left, and i walked to the bus stop which is like 5 mins away not even just takes ages to cross over lol, anyway i missed the bus.. i was fin and blinding i get to the bus stop stressing and worrying im gonna be late.. then my friend walks past on her way to college (a diff college) and says shes finished at 11.. when she said 11 i remembered this week all students dont come in till 11 :blush: so missin the bus was a sign.. go back to bed till 11 tut lol 

i cud of stayed in bed


----------



## TrishyC

Oh bummer!! Don't ya hate that!!:dohh:

Sorry to hear you still in pain.... but glad you got to maybe rest a little more at home!

Yeah, you should count your cycle days from the first with red flow... not spotting.

Well, hoping to get back to the dance tonight!:happydance: Depends on the little treasure tho, doesn't it??!:shrug:
I am trying to take things as signs, so when we don't get to, I think, well maybe not time yet or something like that! Hope I'm right!lol

Hope your day is great... catch ya later hun....:hugs:

Oh! I added a pic to my profile of all of us! And as you can see swapped my avatar to G.... byeeee!


----------



## RedRose19

awwwwwww so cute. what a lovely family u have and r :D. :hugs:

well u got to bd on the day 14.. which is usually the fertile time so im sure alll is ok :D

i have to go now soon ugh... i dont wanna gooooooooo lol im having a lazy cold day... im feelin so sluggish today... im frozen.. i hope im not gettin sick.. i wanna be able to to the dance ok soon :blush: just in case i ov early.. lol

have a great day :hugs: again ur family is lovely :)


----------



## TrishyC

Aw thanx hun....!:hugs:
I love your pic, cos you look like two little love-birds!:winkwink:

Well, I am having almost constant twinging on the right side of my abdomen, presumably the right ovary....??:shrug: We have BD'ed so far on cd7, 11, 13 & 15... hoping to add 17!!:happydance: and will keep going in case of late ov... then it's in the lap of the gods!! FX!!
Man this ov pain is really piercing.... can u believeI never noticed it before?? Where was I??:shrug:

Ooooh I hope you don't get sick hun.... but something tells me it ain't gonna stop the dancing anyways lol!!!:winkwink: i still think you have a fair bit on your plate and that's why your feelin icky and tired/sluggish.... don't worry, cos you are gonna be AOK to get the BD under way.... :happydance:hey that rhymes!:dohh:

Hey hun! I asked Giulia to choose an emoticon for you and she said to give you her favourite, which is "the pink one" as she put it.... so here it is from Giulia to you...:kiss:

Chat later hun....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

awwwww bless the the sweetheart :hugs: :bunny: ill put on the dancing bunny for her to laugh at lol :haha: and cuz i think its so cute lol

well today went ok college was interesting lol and made a few new friends :thumbup:

ohhh sounds like your body is doing summit of the lines of ovulating or just about too :happydance:
i think i felt it two weeks ago.. b4 af but we hadnt bd.. and we werent in our own place so.. :dohh:
i started taking pre natal tabs.. cuz i want the best start for my :baby: and i know i prob dont eat everythin i sud 100% of the time :loopy:

AF is finally slowing down :happydance: i hate this waiting game drives me crazy lol :wohoo: hehe sorry i wanted to use the other smilies hehe

ok heres little G's bunny again :bunny: :flower:


----------



## TrishyC

Awww that bunny is sooo cute! :haha:I will show G in the morning cos she's tucked into bed (not sleeping mind you) and I don't want to risk letting her get up! 

Yeah there is definitely something going on inside me cos there is also that dull aching in my belly, kinda like I used to get before AF years ago and probably have ever since but maybe just noticed it less....:shrug: Good for you taking your prenatals:thumbup:, in fact I should get some stuff too... I am a bit slack in that department tsk tsk!!:dohh:
That's great that AF is already slowing!:happydance: Hasn't taken too long really....:yipee:!
These emoticons are fun aren't they??!!:headspin:
I think this one is my fave...:rofl: It cracks me up cos it so looks like it's having a laughing fit!!
Thanx for G's little bunny! Don't worry the next week will pass super fast once you get the dance under way...hehe:laugh2:

Ok.... here's to our October :bfp:s....hehe:drunk: 
Night hun....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

i hope u have a good night :winkwink: and little G is ok tonight.

me and david kinda.. had a pig out night... lmao we were both feelin abit stressed so we got some sweets and coke and watched a film.. i think i need to at least try loose some weight b4 i have a huge karate fitness weekend in london october 10th.. so im thinking maybe i sud make an excuse not to do the actual karate 2nd black belt grading and just to the training cuz if i do get preg.... what if.. ill only be 2-3 weeks so just preg i wont even be that far along so what you think?? wud i be ok.. i wont be back till 13th and testing 18th.. :wacko: im confused.. 

anyway lol good night have fun :thumbsup:


----------



## TrishyC

Gee, I dunno if I wanna tell you what my pigouts are like!? :blush: Yours sound very innocent! And on the topic of losing weight.... oooooh, I dunno?:shrug: I just can't think about it.... you know if I knew right now that I were preg, I think I would hop right to it for bubs sake, but this process of waiting, timing etc just makes me so stressed that I can't even deal with the idea of eating less or healthier....:blush: It's terrible I know!:dohh: I am going to have to make more of an effort....:winkwink:
As for exercise.... I have no problems there, cos I don't do any! No chance of OVER-doing it for me! lol.... seriously though I am going to get more into it and at least go walking more.....:wacko:
Regarding your karate w/end and testing.... my first reaction would be to say, "oooh no, I wouldn't risk it that early on".... But..... if you are very well trained at the moment, then your body is used to the movements and it may well be ok... is there ANY chance of you being kicked or punched in the belly area? I think that should be your main concern and I would def ask someone like an instructor, or a doc on their opinion.... What would your mum say if you were preg and wanting to do it??
I know trainers don't usually take risks, cos when I was preg here 4 yrs ago I joined a gym and they wouldn't let me do ANYTHING in the weights area, it was just treadmill, bike and water-aerobics.... sooooooo boring!
Anyways, you must feel pretty safe walking the streets as a black-belt?! That's way cool!!:bodyb:
So we got to BD last night.... :happydance: and I think with a couple more I can't miss it.... I still have the twinges, how on earth long does it last??... Listen to me, I am 39 yrs old and still don't know what ov pains are supposed to be like?!:dohh:
G seems to be sliiiiightly better with her cough, but I wouldn't worry so much if it weren't for DH. He reckons she has had it waaaaay too long and that it's not normal for a doctor to not prescribe something that will "get rid of it" quickly..... grrrrr, I have tried to explain that it has been just on a week and the doc has said that I need to give it some time cos it's viral, which means that you can't "take something" for it, it just has to go on its own.... eventually! Besides she's ok as far as eating, playing and everything else.... just at night this cough gets her in bed a bit, tho it was much better last night..... she only woke up a couple of times coughing.... anyway, blah blah blah..... Like I have said before, guys always wanna "fix" stuff..... and sometimes.... you gotta riiiiiide it out..... they don't get that!!:growlmad: 
S'ok, I'm over it now....lol!:thumbup:
I have a pretty full day today, lots of things on my list, so I will catch ya later on... have a greeeeaaaaaat day hunni....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

good morning hun :hugs: im glad G's cough is getting better.. i know you cant take anything to get rid of it but maybe a cough mixture b4 bed might help her sleep im not sure that kind of cough it is lol i know when ever i have a cough i stop having milk or cheese right away.. it stays longer if u do... cuz the virus lives on the moisture of the milk and it makes everything thick and ok that enough tmi!! lol but u get the idea lol so if little G has alot of milk in her day or cheese or cream when try replace it with water or juice.. soz the nursing is coming out now :blush: ill shut up now... :haha:

so we bd last night since AF was basically gone :happydance: wanna get a good start :winkwink:
heres to our :bfp: :drunk: lol (juice only) hehe

well with the karate alot of the time i dont get any kicks.. but if i was going for my 2nd black belt i would have to fight... and since i wont know till i get back if i am preggers i cant really go tellin my mom and the trainers i am.. cuz i dont wanna tell them till i am lol and since davids not coming to london i wanna take it with him when i get home :happydance::wohoo:
i love doing karate :D makes me feel good to do it.. mind u i had some time off when i had my m/c but he doesnt know thats why i didn go back for awhile, then in the summer i was very sick, i had the worst chest infection etc took them 7 weeks to figure out it was a few things it was allergies stress an my asthma playing up :wacko: and all the anti biotics made me worse.. so im glad AF stayed away i guess cuz the time wudnt of been right i cud of hurt bubs anyway im allllll better now :happydance: and i was gettin sick from coughing so much that the docs were horrible and just thought i was preg i was like grrrrrrr im not i know im not lmao oh well they think they know better

so ive been slackin on my karate in march.. we went to italy last october for a world tournament it was great, i loved it there, we went to venice for a day wow so cool but expensive lol, and every night we had pasta or pizza lol but it was good :flower:

i had to fight an italian though lol :wacko: 

anyway i could go on for hours dont be scared to tell me to shut up lmao,
aerobics is good for fitness etc, no there was nothing innocent about our pig out :blush: i really sud stop that cuz i feel huge 
i dont start college till 11 but im glad cuz today i feel yuck lol i dunno why.. 

i hope you have a great day :hugs: for u and G


----------



## TrishyC

Well my day started a bit like yours when you thought you had college early and instead started at 11am!! lol I had all these things on my list, well 2 got knocked off early cos I had the chance to do em while G was still asleep.... then the other 2, involving leaving the house, I won't be doing afterall because a lady i am supposed to go see has a course on today so won't be in her office and that cancels out the other thing I was gonna do whilst I was out doing the other thing.... Sooooooo..... I am free to do some study... yay!!:happydance: Well, semi-free... I still have little G of course! But i will endeavour to get SOME study done!
You know I had always heard the milk and cheese thing too, but her doc here said to give her lots of fluids, like "warm milk"(!!) so I'm like, maybe its ok for kids....??!! But I think I will try eliminating it cos I don't see how it can help, especially since G likes water and juices and has not been big on milk for months now - of course just lately she has been introduced to Nestles Quik (not sure why I did that..:dohh:) and so has drunk it a bit lately, but she doesn't drink heaps like some kids.... her cousin drinks near on a litre per day!! (And my SIL wonders why he suffers with constipation, occassionally...)
Aaaaaaanyway, I LOVE health information, so if the nurse in you wants to come on out for a regular spot, then be my guest!!:thumbup:
Sounds like you have the sport under control and know exactly what you are doing!:winkwink:
As far as fighting an Italian goes.... hmmmm..... let me guess..... generally more aggressive in nature, am I right?!
Your pigout probably sounded innocent because you wrote it so matter-of-fact-like.... "oh, some sweets and coke" like "no big deal" lol!!:haha:
But I can tell you if "sweets and coke" on the odd night was my only habit, then I would probably weigh around 20 kgs less!! But I believe ya, maybe for you it was bad.... for me I'm afraid it is just too often...:cry:
Ah well... like I said, I will try to get on top of it for bubs sake....:baby:
And you probably feel yuck today cos of all the sugar last night lol!?
I have that feelin' lots!:dohh:
It's a beautiful day here in sunny Italy, was yesterday too.... just lovely!:flower: So Venice huh?! I've been there twice and just let me give you a word of advice... juuuuust in case you plan on returning there one day...... DO NOT plan to go when you have a bub in a pram!! The first time I went, I was not yet a mum and had a fab time walkin all the little sidestreets, exploring etc..... oh how romantic!!:cloud9: the second time...... went last year cos my sister came over and as she had never been I thought it would be fun for us all to go(!!)..... I had not remembered all the flamin steps that you need to go up and down to cross every flamin tiny bridge!! It was a nightmare and fortunately G is big enough that she can hop out of the stroller when necessary but what a pain in the [email protected]#$# it was!! Don't get me wrong, we still had a lovely time!! But I will never do that again! Plus she got tired and cranky by midday and it was just a bit of a juggling act trying to time our outings..... I am always up for a challenge, but I tell ya, kids know how to bring on the learning curve at a rate of knots!!:wacko:
Sorry I'm rambling again!
Hope your day has been splendid!:hugs:


----------



## Newly_Wed

Morning Ladies, I've been following your thread & feel brave enough to say hello now LoL.

I'm Claire, I got married 3 weeks ago & had my Marina Coil out on 15th Sept so we're in our first month of TTC, think I'm on CD 16 but haven't had a proper period (only very light spotting) for a whole 9 YEARS due to my coil. 

I have got a son but he'll be 16 years old on saturday & he was a accident (didn't find out I was pg till I was 5 months)...

Anyways, just thought I'd say hi & good luck to you & yes I'm with you on the wanting October BFP's! =0) xx


----------



## RedRose19

where in italy u from then?? i went to jesolo or summit like that cant really remember :wacko: lol i loved it though id love to go back and show david.. hes not been to many countries and my parents didn do much travelin till we were older which is ok i guess but i wud of liked to of seen more by now but i will make sure my bubs wil see some of the world :thumbup: lol

i wanna go to greece omg i cant spll that anyway lol but i wudnt take my kids there.. ive heard scary stories of bring blond hair kids there :wacko: scary stuff but we wanna go there on our honey moon :blush: 

anyway im off to catch the bus for college yuck lol

:hugs: catch u later


----------



## RedRose19

Newly_Wed said:


> Morning Ladies, I've been following your thread & feel brave enough to say hello now LoL.
> 
> I'm Claire, I got married 3 weeks ago & had my Marina Coil out on 15th Sept so we're in our first month of TTC, think I'm on CD 16 but haven't had a proper period (only very light spotting) for a whole 9 YEARS due to my coil.
> 
> I have got a son but he'll be 16 years old on saturday & he was a accident (didn't find out I was pg till I was 5 months)...
> 
> Anyways, just thought I'd say hi & good luck to you & yes I'm with you on the wanting October BFP's! =0) xx

welcome to our thread :hugs: i hope you get that :bfp: and become a junebug mommie too, its CD 5 for me so.. just a waiting game for me now really lol 
then next week will be bd :happydance:

wow u were 5 months?? i bet that was a shock?


----------



## Newly_Wed

Thank you BH10,
I'm only guessing my CD day, I should of ovulated yesterday according to FF but I've had no signs of o'ing so guess I just have to wait for AF to show her face for a definite cycle start date. As I said, I haven't bled at all for 9 years so I'm hoping everything down there will still be in good working order once it gets back into the swing of things. We have been DTD since the day the coil came out just in case lol so who knows, I might not see AF until I've got a baby in my arms (can't see us being that lucky though lol). I think we're in for a very long wait as I'm 34, very overweight & very unfit.

I was gripped reading this thread everyday & waiting for your AF to arrive! LoL

Yes it was a shock, I was only 17. When I first missed my AF I was convinced I was pregnant but all the hpt's I did were negative, even the doctors & the hospital test said I wasnt pregnant, then I couldn't lay on my front cos my boobs were so sore but still doc thought I wasn't pregnant & put me on the pill to get my periods back lol. He thought it was stress that had stopped my periods (had just came out of a very abusive relationship). Anyway, I ended up back at the doctors a few months later with really really bad constipation & when the doctor gave me an internal he realised that I was pregnant afterall lol.
All the waiting around is already doing my head in & it's only been a week haha (not that I'm impatient or anything). I do feel very hormonal and my belly is sooo bloated that I can't even wear my jeans.

Happy bd'ing to you all.


----------



## TrishyC

Hiya Claire!!

Welcome to you!!:flower:
That's really sweet that you have been following BH10 and her AF! I sure hope that we can celebrate your AF coming back in a couple weeks... So fx'd for you...!:winkwink:
I don't know anything about coils so I hope it hasn't created any dramas for you....
You went through a fair bit at such a tender age and I can only wish you well that you can get a BFP real soon... hopefully Oct!!
Re: the waiting doing your head in.... yes it's amazing isn't it??! I started off just reading threads and wondered what all the fuss was about... all these women going on about having to wait a few days, weeks etc and then... it started for me and now(!!) I'm one of the those women!! Aaarrgghh:hissy:
Sorry don't want to scare you off...lol!:rofl:
Anyway great to meet you and look forward to hearing good news!:winkwink:


----------



## Newly_Wed

Hi Trish, no you wont scare me off bless you. I came across this website while I was looking about trying to find other ladies that had had the same coil as me... It seems some people are lucky & fall straight away where as some have to wait ages for cycle to kick in. Got a feeling I'm gonna be one that has to wait ages, but still gonna have fx'd that we get lucky as DH is sooo impatient & can't wait to be a Daddy. 
I've learned so much this past week. I didn't realise there was so much to learn just to fall pregnant LoL. I've become possessed with temperature taking & searching for non-existant CF all day everday LoL. Not looking forward to being a POAS addict but I'm sure it'll happen cos I'm one of those women that is looking for signs all the time & noticing things that I never even knew my body did until now (just like you lol). This site is so addictive!

Hope little G's cough starts shifting soon hun. :)


----------



## TrishyC

Kate baby!!

I live in a little town called Guardiagrele, in the province of Chieti, which is in the region of Abruzzo. We are pretty much way east of Rome, so lower central Italy. You can see it on Google Earth actually!
Can u find out the where you went, cos I don't recognise the name "jesolo"....? remember I am curious, so I wanna know where it was lol!
My parents are from here originally so can you believe that they never took us to Europe??!! I had to go of my own accord when I was 34(!!). Their excuse is that we were never interested in seeing it.... which was kinda true, but I think I would just say we are going and that's it! Giulia has already been back and forth to Australia twice, including once in my belly! And you are sooo close to the continent here, which is great.... but if you gonna do Greece then definitely do it before you have a little one.... I have never heard about that but I would heed the advice just in case!lol:thumbup:
Catch ya later hun...:hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Claire, thanks hun, although G is coughing less, it still sounds awful and I have an impatient DH too, but not just about babymaking... EVERYTHING! He is wondering why on earth our daughter is STILL coughing and it's been..... OMG nearly a week!!:rofl: honestly it does crack me up inside, but I can't tell him that cos he's so serious when it comes to looking after me or Giulia:growlmad:...... tis lovely really....
As you say tho, seems that every girl is different so I wouldn't become obsessed about your situation with the coil possibly creating hassles for you unless it is a known fact that doing A, creates outcome B, know what I mean?? The thing is that there are women here that have done nothing out of the ordinary, both them and partner are totally healthy and yet(!!) nothing for months on end..... they must be really frustrated.... Having seen all these stories, I feel VERY fortunate that I fell with DD so easily and quickly.... now we'll see what #2 is like?!:shrug:
Anyway, I don't why you would need to temp and stuff... as a newly wed aren't you BD'ing like, all the time!?? Sorry for the cheek....!:winkwink:
Lots of babydust to yooooouuuuuuu.....!!
:dust:


----------



## RedRose19

well ladies im home from college and ready to cry :cry: :cry: i have had the worst day and im actually sitting here like a baby crying, college was ok, went to town did my shopping after everythin went fine, then i got the bus.. and i left my PHONE on the bus i cant live without that i need it to call my mother :cry: i get so homesick without it.. but as i got off the bus the bus driver put down the breaks and i fell :cry: i hurt my self and i needed help gettin back up and i finally got off the bus then realised my phone was gone :cry: i think i dropped it when i fell .. and i know your prob think awww its just a phone but.. :cry: it has all my pictures of me and DF, my nephews an niece and saved messages from DF... :cry: ive had it since b4 we started going out and im so sore from falling its like AF is back.. i must of tense my tummy as i fell or summit.. and my back wow i never knew it cud hurt so bad 

im sorry to bring such a negative news to the thread

claire your too sweet hehe, i hope you get AF or that :bfp: soon im sure either will show soon :flower: i was happy to finally get AF lol but now im waiting to bd lol thats if im not too sore :(

trishy hun :hugs: ermmm ill look on the map lol... jesolo is right beside venice... like the right of venice it only took use 30 mins in a bus to get to venice port 
i just looked up where u said and if u go up to where it says venice its to the right of it it was a lovely place :D


----------



## Newly_Wed

Oh BH10 **HUGS**. Poor you! I'd be in tears too if I was in your shoes hun. I hate busses for that very reason. When I was 8 months pregnant with my son I was on a bus when the driver broke suddenly & i went flying (luckily all was ok tho). I hope you recover soon hun. As for losing your phone... I'd defo be heartbroken if I lost mine, luckily I've got all my pics & videos backed up but I'm the same with having texts dating back to when me & DH started seeing each other... Really hopes your day gets better for you! 

As for all the newly wed bd'ing Trishy... LoL, we couldn't do it at first thanks to some nasty antibiotics giving me really bad thrush lol. Then we got right into the swing of things & then this week we've both given up smoking for TTC so we've been at each other's throats since monday haha. FX we both chill out a bit soon.


----------



## TrishyC

Awww hunni!!!!! :nope:I'm so sorry babe..... have you tried calling your phone???? maybe someone nice picked it up???? Any chance???
The bus driver is a [email protected]#$k, I hate when they do that.... Do you have DF with you tonight??? "Lots... and lots.... of cuddles" tell him!
Let us know how you feelin later on.....big :hugs: to you hun....
If you already tried calling it... keep tryin, cos you never know....:flower:


----------



## RedRose19

i called it when i first noticed it was gone.. it called out no one answered it, then i rang my mom in tears she called the bus station for me while i tried to call my phone again (i was using a crappy pay phone down stairs) and it was off!!!! :cry: so.. either the battery went or some F*c$*r took it and decided to turn it off and have it for them selfs :hissy: its not fairrrrrrr how can things get worse!! and i know ive just cursed my self now by saying that but im kinda at a point were i dont care.. and knowing my luck its gonna take like months b4 i get my :bfp: ok ill shut up now being negative... just havin a bad day :wacko:

yeah DF is now living with me :happydance: but he wont be home till 5... or 6 and i feel so bad and i cant wait till hes home.. also i think i damned a rib ouch :cry: it really hurts to touch..

omg claire im so glad u and :baby: was ok that must of been scary. 
i know all that sort of thing can cause damage, like when i was pushed in march... was the worst ever people are just so insensitive and too much in a hurry to concider anyone else :growlmad: 

im sorry but i decided today has to be a vent day, but today i saw a woman crossing the road which was very busy full of moving cars etc and she had a small boy and a baby in abuggy with her!!! omg i felt like slapping her a cross the face and sayin oi u just risked your kids life for the expense of not wanting to wait :blush: sorry i know im bad today just makes me so mad

ill behave now :blush:

id love a :hugs: im in bed now feelin stupid for falling, and leaving my phone behind.. ive not told david yet.. i hope he doesnt get mad.. i dont think he will but i always stress more than i sud 

anyway im gonna make my self go make dinner now


----------



## TrishyC

How are you doin sweetie.....?:flower: I know its a real crappy thing to happen, but you have been doing so well, what with your body gettin on track and all, so don't let this one event bum you out..... heck if the phone has ended up in the hands of some delinquent [email protected]#$%r that doesn't feel the need to give it back then whether he has your phone or not he/she is still just a big fat loser!!:growlmad:..... I know this doesn't help right now.... I was just hopin you could see that you have so much good at the moment and that poor idiot hasn't gained a thing in the greater scheme of life..... gosh now I'm gettin' philosophical.....:dohh: someone shut me up!!:wacko:

Your rib could be just bruised but if its real painful then go get it checked out ok hun?.... awwwww.... I know you are gettin DF hugs, but here's one from me too....:hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Wow Claire! Talk about a rough start to the honeymoon phase lol!! Awwww you poor thing.... I hope the ride gets smoother and a big :thumbup: to you and DH for quitting! :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun yourrr sooooooo the best :hugs: ive calmed down now... :blush: im sorry i kinda was just so upset.. david came back and i had a cry and he said it was ok and i felt better :D lol weird how a few words can make everything ok again huh?? 

and u are just sooo great friend this thread helps so much.. i feel so much better for sayin how i feel on here.. anyway how are you and little G :bunny: 
:hugs:

claire hun how r u??


----------



## TrishyC

Awwww glad I can help sweetpea!:kiss: and you don't have to apologise.... It does mess with you when someone does you wrong.... but you have to remember that it isn't personal.... 
I am so glad your teddy is looking after you...:hugs: and I know what you mean when you are all upset and tense and crying and your DF/DH says a few thoughtful words and you just melt..... that proves even more that you will get over it just fine... 
I love our thread too!! It's the best coming here and we can just spill all!! The good, the bad and the ugly moments......:hugs: I feel like we had an instant connection... you know?!:friends:

Ooooh you know this right side twinge is constant now.... quite sore!:growlmad: I don't know what to think....:shrug:Is it about to happen, is it happening or has it happened??? Apparently it can be any of the above!!:dohh:

Oh and G loves the little bunni.... hehehe!! 

So has the soreness passed at all.... gonna DTD??!!:happydance:
Yeah, no, maybe? haha! Maybe just cuddles for tonight huh? It's early days for you so just take a deep breath after your hellish day and relax tonight...... sweet dreams to you my hun.....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

hiya hun :hugs: im sorry i didn get to leave u a good night message i went to bed early :sleep: i dunno why i was just so tired.. so no we didn bd.. i was tired and i think David was too we watched a film and i fell asleep lol. it was nice though :cloud9:

and since im going home to my mom tonight till sunday there wont be any bd till then but its ok cuz i got awhile till we need to.. but we will start sunday :happydance: im looking forward to going away for my 2ww or i might drive my self crazy :wacko:

awwww hun :hugs: im sorry it hurts i hope everything is ok.. i mean ya never know maybe its twins hehe, your meant to feel it more if u ov more than once... im not sure if thats true but it wud make sense i suppose...

yeah i know what u mean, i felt like once we started talking in this thread i cud tell u anything lol :hugs: its nice and i really cant wait till we both get our :bfp: 

and you too claire :happydance: we will get that june bug :baby:


----------



## TrishyC

Good morning hun!:hugs:

You sound much better this morn... must've needed a big cuddly snooze.....!!:winkwink:

Twins? WTF? :shrug:I hadn't ever entertained that idea but.... hmmm not a bad thought.... the only thing I have against having twins has nothing to do with the actual children..... what I don't like is that everyone refers to them as "the twins".... like aren't they still separate people?? It's like they popped out together and so must forever be spoken about "together" - I think I would hate it if I was one for that reason..... other than that, being blessed with two babies would be just beautiful....! 

Do you have any twins in your family? How would you feel if you found out you were having more than one?!:happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

i would love it... ive always wanted twins some day.. i think twin girls wud be the best.. they wud be so close ya no?? i never had a sister so i always felt like i had no close connection with anyone... like i love my brothers but its not the same. and twin sisters i think wud be the cutest thing ever, but i do understand about the whole "the twins" the only twins in my family is my aunt who had twins but her daughter was still born... and her son is now in his 20's so.. it was a bitter sweet i guess.

i dont think david has any twins in his family.. but i was told twins wud happen in our family by a palm reader... so hopefully thats mee hehe :haha:

cuz when we get our :bfp: i dont think we cud afford more for awhile and ive always wanted my kids close in age so they are close. i want my kids to be nice to each other etc.. maybe close in age doesnt make a different :shrug: i wud just love twins...

ok thats enough now hehe. either way hun i hope u get a sticky healthy bean(s) :D

i have college at 12 till 1 god its almost not worth spending money to get the bus to go in.. but i gotta :dohh: lol.

how are you and little G today :bunny:


----------



## TrishyC

I actually knew a set of twins in school, identical girls, who hated each other.... sorry, not trying to burst your bubble! :blush:

I know if you had twins they would be a couple of little darlings....:hugs:

I remember having one hour sessions at college.... and one time I went for a short class, the lecturer never showed, so we all went to the pub! Whadda u do??! Though you sound more mature than that.....:blush:lol

G didn't cough at all during the night, but this morning on waking up she has coughed, but its different, kinda more deep or something - an aunty on the phone this morn said maybe the cough is "breaking up" (a good thing she said) - do you know anything about that with your nursing experience??

If you are interested, I posted a new thread in TTC called "ovulation pics - amazing - have a look!" - so.... have a look at the link in my 1st post there.... very cool.

I am ok, still sore.....:growlmad: can't believe I never noticed this before!? I'm on cd19, sooooo getting excited about the symptom spotting time!! Any day now I can start manifesting things lol!!:haha:

Catch ya hun?!

Claire..... Claire - aire??? If you're around hun, let us know how you going.... you haven't wrung your husband's neck have ya?? Or viceversa? lol Sorry.... I meant to ask how is the abstinence going?? :flower:


----------



## RedRose19

yeah it sounds like theres been a break through with little G cough like its prob just a tickle left ya no?? so every now and again she will have a little cough but sounds like the virus is gone :) yayyy 

i think some mothers dress and think there twins are the same and therefore they end up hating each other.. if that makes any sense? 

i shall have a look now :hugs: i bet its cool :) i dont actually drink .. :blush: i used to.. and i realised i just hate alcohol.. and never went near it again crazy i know.. my DF has never drunk b4 and he says he never will so were good when it comes to that lol. but i have had my share of nights of drinking.. tequila was my fave hehe.. but we both know you dont last long when drinking them hehe

lol our wedding is gonna be fun.. a whole evening party of people tryin to get us to drink tut.. our family are always like ahhh go on have a drink :dohh: lol

i bet ur gettin excited now :happydance: im still waiting.. sunday will be the start of our dancing just incase of an early eggy hehe, i was actually in class yesterday and my module development we were doing allllll about babies.. from conception i thought it was cool cuz we were learning in great detail everything lol i loved it. 
that if u shine a light on ur tummy from 7 weeks up the baby will move away from the light cuz all of the responses are now working isnt that soo cool? and at 9 weeks everything is fully formed all organs are made and its just a matter of maturing them... i love learnin all that stuff :D


----------



## TrishyC

Thanks hun.... I wouldn't worry myself, it's only a cough... but my DH.... so impatient..... I know I've said this before, but he is incredible.... lol ah well!

I know what you mean with the thing about dressing twins the same.... I would NEVER do that.... no way no how! Don't like that.

Well aren't you too a pair o' responsible young adults!! Altho sounds like you started young and just got it over with you deviant lol!!:haha:

Your course sounds terrific and I love that stuff too... when I was preg with DD I was on the net day and night checkin at what point she was at and what may be going on!! Of course pregnancy brain made me forget all the details, so when #2 starts, I'll be checkin all over again...lol or asking you!!
I didn't know about the light though, but it makes sense....hmmm. Any time you have something interesting.... share!:hugs:


----------



## Newly_Wed

Hello ladies, glad to see everyone's happier today. I too had an early night after a tearful evening, I've been shattered all this week. Usually it takes me ages to get to sleep but I just can't keep my eyes open long enough to make it up to bed.

Hope you're both well. **HUGS**


----------



## RedRose19

i sure will lol, i find all that stuff soo interesting i have a whole folder of facts now on just weeks 2-5 its great though.. if u ever have a question ill always try my best to answer :hugs: i love reading over and over about the cycles... :blush: i got a page of the actual size of the bubs at so many weeks at 4 weeks the bubs is like the size of my little finger nail!! soooo small and cute. then at 6 weeks omg it has grown so much in 2 weeks.. its like the size of my thumb hehe and has arms and leg buds by then :wacko: they grow so quickly lol, and im scared of my baby gettin spina bifida so im taking the pre natal stuff now cuz im not sure if i eat enough folic acid even though its meant to be now in most foods to stop birth defects, well it is in ireland.

that new thread u started is great soo cool. today im alot more possitive and cant wait for this cycle to get going :happydance: i got a few nose bleeds today .. i wonder if thats normal.. prob just the stress of yesterday.

no i wudnt dress them the same either, unless of course they wanted too lol. 

oh yeah i think i got all my drinking outta my system early and quickly.. i was drunk once.. got very sick never touched a drink since lol.. and i prefere not to drink i always get bad if i do.. 

people really dont believe sometimes that we are 19 and 18 lol i suppose thats a good thing

i hope you have a great day :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

claire xxx im sorry about your evening :( :hugs: i hope u have a better evening tonight :dust: for you both ladies


----------



## Newly_Wed

LoL I hope we have a better evening tonight too, we've got FIL coming over & then we're all off to meet my parents at my sons school for a charity quiz. Then a busy day with my sons 16th birthday tomorrow. 

I started training to be a nursery nurse when I was 16 but dropped out when I fell pregnant lol. The whole conception to child birth thing is magical & utterly amazing. It's always fascinated me how the human body works.

Oh & BTW I agree also with G's cough... if it's loosening up it means it's shifting so all good! =0)

Babydust to all!


----------



## RedRose19

awwww wish him happy birthday from us!!! :D hehe

i cant wait to be at my moms house... i think her leg is worse than shes telling me... cuz she told me she had to talk to me about summit serious... :cry: i know i sudnt think the worst but i can help it.. i dunno what id do without my mom... i hate her being sick or anything.. shes also so stubborn so if shes told rest.. she prob will for the first 1-3 days then go ahh its ok now.. :dohh: 

ive kinda got my breath held... i wish she wud just tell me but she said she wanted my brother there too.. my dads in uk on holiday.. so i presume me and my brother will be first to know.. Fx its all gonna be summit silly not bad at all.. 

im hoping i can get the timing right for this :bfp:.. that im due in the summer have time to spend with my bubs all summer then go back end of sept and put my bubs in the crech im doing work placement in so i see my bubs most of the time :cloud9: i can dream lol i know it prob wont work tht way :(


----------



## TrishyC

Oh thanks Claire - that's a relief! I didn't mean before that i don't worry about it.... just that DH seems to do enough for both of us.... and here in Italy the medical profession thrives on the use of antibiotics and I always cringe at the thought of using them!:nope:
Oh the other thing is that her nose is running today, which it wasn't much before this morning - is that also part of the "shifting" process?!What do you both think girls?:shrug:
Claire your life sounds a mile a minute at the mo' so no wonder you're shattered! Best of luck with the b-day party!!:thumbup:

Yeah I am fascinated too with human biology.... wonder why I sucked at it in school.... will never understand that......:shrug:
Oh Kate re the folic acid, do you need a script for it, cos here you do.... is that weird?
Glad you like the other thread kate hun, claire you should check it out if you haven't already, in the TTC section, its called "ovulation pics" very cool photos....!:thumbup:
I think nose bleeds can be hormone related can't they, meaning a surge in hormones or something (very general comment, I realise!)...:blush:
Glad you got the drinking out of your system... at the end of the day, there ain't much point to it is there....? My niece is 23 and drinks heavily most weekends - from prob age 17 or so.... don't get it, she has a job and is attractive - but her lifestyle is quite appalling in my view.... ah well.... I used to go there, but now I don't.... not worth it..... it's her life!
Chat later girls.....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

i think that from the cough it might of weakened her immune system a tad but nothing to be worried about i mean shes just got runny nose.. soo.. prob a little cold or head cold.. and its september which means the weather is changing and her body is adjusting to that.. and lets face it kids get runny noses anyway so im sure shes fine ;hugs: if she gets a temp then id be concerned but otherwise i think shes ok :) give her plenty to drink and by 2mor she sud be back to normal :D maybe some ivy and thyme in some water every morning an night to get her immune system back to normal and it will stop her having any flu.. its great my mom swears by it hun, its juust a few drops of both in a bit of juice or water it smells awful but it does the trick very well.

if ever your feelin abit under the weather.. always ivy and thyme or if another family member is sick take it to stop ur self getting sick it works 90% of the time

ok ill shut up now :wacko: 

ermmm folic acid no, folic acid is a vitamin B.. it sudnt be on script for that :wacko: it sud be in most foods.. in ireland folic acid has to be fortified in all breads cereals and some pasta.. its the law... its to stop birth defects so they try help that way for women who dont plan to get preg and do by mistake ya no? like a safety procedure good in a way i think. i just got some pre natal tabs and it had all my vits in it including my b vits which had folic acid (which is a b vitamin) 

also ladies something which will help ur bubs implant is pineapple.. Pineapple's core contains bromelain, which can aid in implantation. You will find a lot of acupuncturists and naturopaths recommending pineapple core. You can eat it in pieces or turn it into FRESH juice.

i hope this helps u ladies.. im gonna try it.. it cant hurt an pineapple is nice.. the more of the core u eat the more bromelain it has which releases the enzymes which start of the hormone to aid implantation and sometimes thats why people get chemicals if thats the problem.. 

lots of baby dust ladies :dust:


----------



## TrishyC

Well ain't you a bundle of information today??!! hehehe I love it!:thumbup:
Sorry, i think I was over-analysing with the runny nose question lol!! You're right.... it's just a runny nose..... but see my Dh gets to me..... aaarrgghhh!

Any chance you can send me some ivy and thyme drops? Cos I'm willing to bet my life that I won't find it round here lol!!! It is so hard to get that sort of thing here.... Italy is not the best when it comes to natural remedies.....:nope: My family just nod their heads and smile at me when I talk about alternative medicine... like, "whatever Trish....." grrrr....
And YES Folic acid... what a joke!! I went to a pharmacy and the guy says... "oh no, you have to go to a doc for that..... what do you want it for??" I almost fell over! and he showed me the box, which was the quantity we should take and yet in all the multi-vitamins you only get a piss-small amount, so we have to have a script!! Anyway, I am going this arvo to a homeopath nearby and I think she will have something over the counter, cos I'm sure I took it in the early days with G and that's where Ralph got me a whole bunch of stuff!
Actually I use echinacea for cold/flu and works great for me!:thumbup:
And the pineapple thing... how interesting!!! I can do that... !
I have my own pineapple info - In case you're interested.... I heard if a guy eats pineapple (or drinks the juice) that it makes his semen more palatable lol!!!! Isn't that a classic!? Don't matter to me cos we "don't go there", never been keen myself and nor is R, thank goodness....! But if you are????
Anyway... got to get ready to dart out soon..... later:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

lol yep ivy&thyme and echinacea is what we take lol they go horrible together but are truely the best, 

well if u cant get them over there i cud always send u a bottle of both over to you :hugs:
im still shocked at the folic acid.. a small amount i guess is still better than none i guess there scared people will over dose on them cuz some people do, but as long as u stick to what it say or your docs says it sud be a ok... 

funny about the pineapple juice.. im sure i heard it somewhere b4... hehe :blush: but im truely innocent i wudnt know anything about that...:winkwink: :angelnot:

i hope u get what ur looking for hun lol :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Just be careful you don't choke on that halo......! :winkwink:

Anyways none o' my business whether you been there or you ain't....!.lol

I didn't get to the homeopath.... long story, but I will be going back that way mon or tues so will get them then... meantime I will take some multi-vits that I have (with the pissy amount of folic acid...) and maybe eat some spinach....?!:shrug:

I would like you to send me some ivy & thyme, mainly because I never even heard of it used in Aust (not ivy, anyway) so I won't even bother looking here! I went looking for pure zinc for ralph and couldn't get a tab with a decent amount in it.... so I think i'll be stretching my luck looking for something like ivy!!lol I mean, they're sure to look at me like, "bloody foreigners...":rofl: too sad.....!
Can we send private messages to get you my address? If it's no trouble of course??!!hehehe please please please!!:kiss::kiss::kiss:
There would be no hurry but will be good to have on hand for the coming winter.....brrrrr..... I feel cold just saying the word..... you can tell its not my favourite season....:nope:
oh well.....!


----------



## polo_princess

Just a quick note ladies to say ive moved this to TTC now as it is mor appropraite in here than the introductions section :thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

yeah hun thats really no problem, my parents are bakers in an organic shop they bake all sorts of u no like special breads and cakes for people who cant have like milk etc etc anyway the shop they make it for its FULL of homeopath.. they have like a team of specialists who give adivse its great so ill get u a cool remeadie pack hehe my mom knows them all the best hehe. do u have msn or yahoo?? if not ill just send u a private message.. oh by the way if u wanted something for DH i think ginseng is good.. and also meant to.. ahem... give men abit more energy lol its found in alot of foods though just thought u might wanna know that hehe

:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

i hope your ok hun... i didn hear back but i presume maybe u were busy :winkwink: i hope u and little G are ok.. i got a new phone hehe lol so i dont feel so bad anymore.. 

good night hun :dust: :bunny:


----------



## TrishyC

Hey hunni!!:hugs:

Sorry I didn't get back last night, the evening seemed to get away from me.... R came home a bit earlier and we went through some "house stuff" and so time just flies and Giulia was acting the clown while we had dinner, sooooooo once the charades were over, I had a shower and collapsed! Not bad enough that I couldn't DTD however! hehehe...:happydance:

That sounds AWESOME with your parent's work.... how cooooool! I would love that, yeah, I will send you a private mess then with my email and we'll take it from there!:happydance: The ginseng is a great idea too... but I have to tell you, I am sure as as I am sitting on this chair right now that all these things are not put in our food here..... at least we don't know about it if it is!!
I shouldn't complain really, I mean we have home grown stuff on our property here which is almost organic, so we would be gettin more minerals and vits than a lot of people, but the government wouldn't go out of their way to help, that's for sure!!

You got a new phone - yay!!!:dance: Thats great hun, i'm glad....:hugs:
G is much better..... no coughing last night....!! Woohoo!
Anyways, you not at college ey?! Let me know how you feelin this morn...:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

good morning :flower: its ok 

woohoo glad u got to BD :thumbup: theres def no way u missed that eggy now :happydance: how is ur pain? is it gone? :hugs:

yep send me your email and we can go from there :flower: i was telling my mom about u, lol we always chat about everything an i was saying how u said not to bring a buggy to venice lol she was laughing saying how she remembers all the steps there and how yes it wud be terrible with a buggy. 
i was sooo sun burnt from that day lol and tired but it was a great day. 

its great having a phone again lol i dont feel so lost now :rofl: 
i feel great today.. im spending the weekend with my mom.. her legs starting to feel abit better :happydance: she wants me to go to the cinema with her etc lol. 
i keep getting nose bleeds still :wacko: and its quite painful so its annoying me lol. not long now till ill have to start BD :happydance: i hope we will catch the eggy b4 i go away.. my cycles are usually between 28-30 days.. so.. :shrug: i dunno lol

im sooooo glad little G is better today :bunny: hehe :hugs:

how are you both today?? love the new pic of G by the way soo cute :flower:


----------



## TrishyC

Thanks hun... I did a whole series of shots that day and as I have lots of faves i'll just keep rotating the images!:awww:

Yes the pain has subsided and only the odd twinge here and there.... soooo I still don't know whether i had pre, during or after pain....:shrug: but if my cycle is 33 days like last month, then ov day (given I have a LP of 14 days) would be today(!), so maybe just have a few more goes in case my LP is 12 or something! 
So how did you mention me to mum without telling her you're TTC?:winkwink: Glad she's feelin better.... and big bonus that she has all those homeopaths at work to give advice on supplements to help her condition, no?!:thumbup:
I've never had more than one or two nose bleeds in my life, but I know they can come on from hormonal changes and obviously your body is just trying to get itself ready for ovulation etc....:winkwink: increased blood flow?? Listen to me telling someone with nurse training all this stuff!! Sorry, I just think I was a witch doctor in my past life - seriously!!

Yes my little doll is sounding better, just has the runny nose mainly... lots of tissues!:dohh:
Can't wait for you to start the dancing so you can grab that eggy!! A toast to us and our :bfp:s....:drunk: (maybe some coke?!)


----------



## RedRose19

hehe you make me laugh :rofl: 

no hun any advise u have is great cuz i dont know everything :wacko: certainly not.. lol 
and im concentrating on the nursery nursing for now.. and after that i will decided which path to follow lol cuz i cant make up my mind :blush:

well i just told my mom i had met a new friend online on a message board for women lol and told her about not much homeopath and then we were just talking about all the meds etc :thumbup: 
ya maybe its from the hormones i hope they calm down by next week :winkwink: well as long as u bd tonight to cover ur self i think u will catch that eggy anyway :happydance:

im glad the pain is gone :hugs: no ive still not told my mom about TTC :wacko: id get a whole lecture lol not from her but my dad.. but i cud be 30 and still get them lectures lol. 

yayyy heres to our :bfp: lol yep coke is fine with me yummy :happydance:


----------



## TrishyC

Well hunni I'm 39 and I still get dad's lectures.... uh huh!!:wacko: It's inbred, they couldn't even have the need to do it removed with surgery!


----------



## TrishyC

Sorry hun, I pushed the "submit" button by accident... don't ask me how??

cont....
So yeah, good idea with tellin your mum that.... she doesn't need to know right now.... be a lovely surprise!:flower:

Yes, I have a good feeling that all bases are being covered... so..... eeek! The 2ww is sort of nearly upon me....!! And you'll be DTD from tom on, wow all gettin V exciting... I can hardly contain myself!!:headspin::wohoo:

aaaaaaand breeeeaaaaath...... I'm ok now. Feet - touching the ground.:thumbup:

You are going to make a fabulous nurse whichever way you go hun....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

lol its easy to press the wrong button :hugs:
i know its omg soooooo excited.. i just found out my nans sick :( so.... im gonna be going over to the uk twice in oct :wacko: shes not badly sick but its nice to be there for her ya no.. and my moms going so were going together :D and Fx i will be preg by then hehe so i can tell my family then rather than by email or phone. most of my family live in the uk so i miss them most of the time. 
two of my brothers live there too.. so i cant wait :woohoo: i will get to see my nephews and nice :happydance: yayyy sorry i had a burst of excitement hehe..

i know we will get that bfp hun :hugs: im going the 9th of oct till the 13th to london (i decided not to do my grading only the training) then again the 24th till the 30th :D but to a diff part of uk i wud hopefully wud be 4-5 weeks preg by then.. im testing the 18th..


----------



## TrishyC

Wow, I'm glad you're nan's sick! Sorry, bad joke, but if as you say, not very sick, then it's nice for it to create a family reunion... Go nan!:thumbup::flower:
Give her my best from "the one you met online in that women's forum":winkwink: hehehe lol :rofl:

So how did you come to have family there? Is one of your folks from Ireland?
Wow, you have a busy Oct dartin around the place! Make the time go quicker for ya.....!


----------



## RedRose19

hehe will do :winkwink: yeah shes the nan that was treated bad in the phillipines poor thing so now shes sick. poor darling. if she heard news there was a :baby: on the way it wud cheer her up :thumbup: 
well both my parents were actually born in the uk.. and so was all my family but my dads parents were from ireland. my aunt, my dads sister decided to move to ireland so my dad did too and so.. well here we are lol! but all my moms family is in the uk and bits of my dads family.

:hugs: im glad i found this thread, and forums :happydance: 
id love to take a trip to italy maybe after bubs is here :cloud9: wud love that 
im hoping all this moving about will make time go quicker.. b4 i go you and me shall both have our :bfp: hehe :happydance: lol though davids abit sad im going over twice but i need to see my family.. cuz college will get busy and i wont get another chance till my brothers wedding in aug.. so i need to go now hehe 

:hugs: how are you feeling?? good i hope

claire hun?? u ok


----------



## TrishyC

Well if you fancy a rural environment then you have to come and see us!!....:hugs: Your nan's gonna be cheered up just from the visit, let alone any news you can drop!:winkwink:

So now you have to tell me, do you have an irish accent or a uk one?? Cos I've been reading your posts with an irish accent in my head (?!)lol - yeah, I'm not the best at it, but I like to try...:blush:
I thought you teddy wld be a bit sad about you off and about...... awwww..... :awww: hehehe

So yes we have to have those :bfp:s before you head off.... that will be great hun...... eeeek, it's startin again!:wohoo:

I feel good now, nothing I can pinpoint.... yet!:blush:


----------



## RedRose19

hello :hugs: soz i went out with my mom and brother to the cinema hehe we watched aliens in the attic or summit :rofl: it was just to take my brother out hes only 14 lol so he was amused.. its wasnt too bad.. me and mom pigged out on popcorn etc hehe 

well i kinda have a mixture of both accents... whe im talkin to my family i usually have a very english accent but when talking to david or my friends i have an irish accent.. apprently :wacko: lol thats what im told 

but i dont hear an accent really.. i really dont want my kids to be born here :wacko: im scared of the irish hospitals lol... if im at my parents house the nearest hospital is 2 hour drive away.. but if im at home its like over the road lol. 

is little G still not coughing?? i hope so :D 

i know what u mean about the excitement.. every now and then im like bursting with excitement hehe :happydance: it will be sooooooo great hehe


----------



## TrishyC

Oh phew! I thought I was the only one with a thing against their country's hospitals!! I do not wish to have a baby born in an italian hospital!! There I said it. G was born in Perth and I wld luv to go back there..... dunno tho.... probably not a very feasible exercise......:nope:

I think pop corn is a must at the flicks!:thumbup: and a coke...:blush:
Sorry you may have already said, but how many bro's do you have?
Gosh your folks are a bit isolated then are they?! 2 hrs is a trek! Even further than I wld have to go here and we are "country(!)"
I wld luv to hear your accent... bet its cute as, I luv irish accents....:hugs:

G has hardly coughed today.... just gone thru a box of tissues instead lol!

Well, I am feeling just some movement in my abdomen from time to time, so dunno what's goin on there.... i have ovulation information overload - sounds like a condition lol... I know about follicles expanding and contracting and all the rest of it and can't tell the beginning of my ov from the end of it - in a nutshell!! :dohh: I feel well tho, that's the main thing I s'pose..... :haha:

How is your evening panning out hun?!


----------



## RedRose19

id rather have my baby born in the uk... but its bad to travel past so many months.. so i dunno.. david said he wudnt mind cuz our baby's health comes first but my parents and his wud have to wait till we got home to see our bubs.. and i hate that idea cuz it wud prob be 2-3 weeks b4 the baby cud travel like that.
i think im gonna just make sure i find the best doc here and midwife lol. my mom had all her kids in the uk.. so im worried :wacko: 

ermmm well i have 4 brothers :D 2 live in uk and 2 live here. sam(25) hes the one getting married in novemeber, alex(23) hes the one with 3 kids lol, simon(21) and connor(14) hehe.
im the only girl :wacko:
alex and sam live in the uk so i always miss them :(

lol sure my irish tis abit hidden like... :blush: sorry was trying to type exactly how the irish speak hehe.
im from Cork.. so its not like a dublin accent lol, i rarely go to dublin and i hate it there ugh.. lmao
well weather start or end of ov at least u know ur truely covered hehe :winkwink:

your uterus might be stretching and making room for the baby :thumbup: lets hope hun eh :hugs: im sure its something good anyway woohoooo i cant wait to hear the great news :D


----------



## LunaBean

babyhopes10 said:


> im going the 9th of oct till the 13th to london (i decided not to do my grading only the training) then again the 24th till the 30th :D but to a diff part of uk i wud hopefully wud be 4-5 weeks preg by then.. im testing the 18th..

Not to stalk you or anything lol, but I'm goin to London the 9th to the 13th too (for my 25th bday) :happydance: and might be 2-3 weeks preg then, might cya at the airport, lmao 

Anyways...carry on and ignore me ladies!


----------



## TrishyC

Hey Lizzie!

That's a bit of a coincidence... I can hear the theme from Twilight Zone comin' on....:wacko: 
OMG.... just realised both your ages... do you even know what TZ is.....??:blush:


----------



## RedRose19

Lizzie_Moon said:


> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> im going the 9th of oct till the 13th to london (i decided not to do my grading only the training) then again the 24th till the 30th :D but to a diff part of uk i wud hopefully wud be 4-5 weeks preg by then.. im testing the 18th..
> 
> Not to stalk you or anything lol, but I'm goin to London the 9th to the 13th too (for my 25th bday) :happydance: and might be 2-3 weeks preg then, might cya at the airport, lmao
> 
> Anyways...carry on and ignore me ladies!Click to expand...

wow thats soooo cool hehe what air port u going to?? were u going from?? 
lol we wud prob walk right past each other and not know lol that wud be weird i suppose.
i hope u have a good birthday?

u ok trish hun?? :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

oh and i sud be 2-3 weeks preg then too.. ill be 5-9 dpo by then :happydance: what dpo will u be by then??


----------



## RedRose19

good morning, how are you today?? i hope that the pain is completely gone :hugs: yayyy its sunday i will be seeing my teddy bear soon.
how is your day?? 
:hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Heya hunni!:hugs:

I feel SICK:sick:
I don't know what's going on but I have felt crap all morning.... I don't do nausea, as I may have mentioned already I have a cast-iron gut.... sooooo I sure as heck hope I don't have some kind of virus, cos I know its too early to be a symptom.....!! UNLESS I ovulated early..... possible I guess, but I don't know.... I have a sliiiiigggghhhhhtly dry throat, so am a little concerend. No one around me has any kind of nausea-related virus, so I don't think it would be that..... I don't know.... I guess I just don't wanna get my hopes up that I could have ov'd early......:blush:
Heeeeeeeellllllllp!! lol..... oh dear..... oh by the way... the ov pains are gone and now I have this!:dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

awwwwwww hun :hugs: maybe it was something u ate?? hmmmm dry throat... sounds like your abit dehydrated.. is it hot this week there?? try having more water but im sure u drink it already soz :blush: lol keep away from tea and coffee they will make u feel worse..

oh and rest rest rest :hugs: and.... dont wanna get ur hopes up.. but your body can feel sick of your hormones quickly change... :winkwink: so it cud be first steps of things happening hehe :happydance: :happydance:

:hugs:

today i just feel stressed... ugh :dohh: i dont wanna get stressed cuz i know if i do it might stop me gettin my :bfp: cuz stress can stop it.. :shrug:
and im getting like sicky pains.. but i know its all from stress you know?? but soon ill be in davids arms so it sud help.

i hope you feel better soon hun :hugs: :dust:


----------



## TrishyC

Hey hun....:hugs: 
The nausea seems to have passed.... phew! I feel pretty normal at the moment, so.... dunno! I cud be dehydrated i spose... hmmmm....:shrug: i don;t drink tea and coffee but i have been a liiiitle guilty of a few mouthfuls of coke during the day just lately...:blush:
I just wish i knew when i ov'd..... could be anywhere from 4 days ago to well today really?? So i don;t even know how many dpo i am....
Do you think I should do an assumption, so that I can have something to go by?? The best I could assume really is yesterday, because that's assuming I have the same cycle as last month of 33 days and going back 14 days for a reg LP... so we come back to cd20.... and today is cd21. Do you think that's a fair guess?? Don't have much more to go on really....

Ooooh don't stress hunni!! Sounds like you need to rest too... now you can snuggle up in the arms of your DF and just..... (sigh)...... :sleep:

Hope you're well on the most part..... are you DTD tonight?? Have fun!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mikhaila66

HI :flower: !!
Hope you guys get those :bfp: !!!
I'm still waiting for mine... or the :witch:
7 days late now and only :bfn: :growlmad:
:dust:


----------



## RedRose19

hey hun im glad your feeling better now.. its a warm day u can get dehydrated so.. maybe its just that,, i hope its only that so your not sick :( :hugs:

im even more stressed now.. bcuz... i left my purse at my moms house omg i feel like ive got a preggo brain already :wacko: lol

so now i feel bad cuz david will have to be paying for me this week to go to college etc tut, even though he says its ok and hes ok with that i still feel bad.. 

anyway ... lol enough of my sillyness lol 

dont worry at least u know u covered all the days possible of ov just waiting now till the 14th now i guess hehe :happydance: im gonna be testing on the 18th.. 

i cant wait :wohoo: and yep the dance starts tonight :winkwink: 

:happydance: good night hun i hope u have a good night x x x


----------



## RedRose19

Mikhaila66 said:


> HI :flower: !!
> Hope you guys get those :bfp: !!!
> I'm still waiting for mine... or the :witch:
> 7 days late now and only :bfn: :growlmad:
> :dust:

hello :flower: 

well i hope you get that :bfp: 

im still waiting to o lol 

i know what its like to be late for AF and still get the bfn.. its so annoying :hugs: i hope something happens soon to give u some peace of mind


----------



## TrishyC

Mikhaila66 said:


> HI :flower: !!
> Hope you guys get those :bfp: !!!
> I'm still waiting for mine... or the :witch:
> 7 days late now and only :bfn: :growlmad:
> :dust:

Hi Mikhaila!:flower:

Yeah me too hun!! For all of us! Gee 7 days late huh?! You must be a late +tester.... last month I miscalculated my cycle and I thought I was about a week overdue and then bam! the :witch: cam flying down.....pfffft! Anyways, you're probably far more accurate than me so I hope its a BFP that is just waiting to register! Eeeeek! How exciting! Keep us posted ey?!:thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

good morning :flower:

how are you this morning??
we got to.. do the dance :happydance: but... for some strange reason right after i got sick... :wacko: i felt so so sick right after... how does that make sense and poor DF felt bad i told him it wasnt him but he didnt believe me... 

how was your evening? :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Awwwww the poor dear thinking he'd made you sick lol!
I think your body is so dramatically hormonal at the moment that it was just a reaction to the extra stimulus of the BD - sounds like I copied that out of a book lol!! But yeah, that's what I would think....:hugs:
Regardless however, you DTD so, yay! That's one down and another 10 or so to go.... cos what cd are you now, 8 or something?
And you're up pretty early, are you the same as GMT, so 7.15 ish when you wrote that last post?

Oooh I sent you an email, Can you just confirm that you received it? cos my email has been acting up a little and saying that something is "sent" but then it doesn't go in my "sent" folder.... hmmmmm :shrug: Just to be sure... do you actually say that a lot in Ireland "to be sure".... or is it just a myth?!

I feel fine this morning and seemingly back to normal, so that's good news over here! Hope you feel better too!:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

i know i felt so bad :nope:

and we didn BD this week as we usually do.. so i think when we did which was at like midnight it musta just made me sick.. poor teddy.. lol

yep up early i try to be up at 7 for college and work placement but sometimes i can only manage 7:30 lol i hate getting up early but i felt bad and made david some breaky.

ermmm no, no email.. unless i gave u the wrong email address or summit i get paranoid i wrote it wrong lol ill check

and no lol the irish dont really say that.. they do out of mockery.. you know to kinda make fun of them selfs :wacko: why they wud do that i dont know lol. 

yeah im CD 8 i think... its hard to tell sometimes lol so at least if i ov early im covered hehe. im feeling abit better this morning lol.

im glad your better today :hugs: hows little G :bunny:


----------



## Newly_Wed

Morning Ladies... I had such a busy weekend that I couldn't really get on here. Think I've just about caught up with this thread though. 

I've felt really strange past couple of days, tired, emotional, boobs are hurting so much that I can't lay on them & my belly feels sore & swollen (not bloated)... NOT gonna get my hopes up though. 

Hope you're both OK today. xx


----------



## TrishyC

Hey Claire!

Yeah, about not getting your hopes up..... its hard not to though isn't it? I mean that's what we're all here for! Funny thing, my DH saw me online last night and asked what I was looking at, so I proceeded to explain that this was a site where women get together to chat about TTC..... his face was blank for a few seconds and then he says.... so.... does that mean they tell you about DTD and how often and all that..... (face still blank) and I'm like yeah and LOTS of other info too!..... then he's like OK and just walks off.... I don't think he got it really!! hahaha.....:rofl:

Good signs for some sort of action happening with you!:thumbup: I have heard that it can happen straight away after a coil removed, so while you had it in, did you get the spotting at your supposed AF days, is that how it works?? Sorry I know nothing about them! 

Oh, how did your son's birthday go?!:flower:


----------



## Newly_Wed

Ha Ha yeh my DH is a bit clueless when it comes to forums or anything to with computers & internet really bless him. 

Yeh apparently it can happen straight away, when my doc took my coil out she said I'd be fertile from that moment onwards so you never know. I doubt it though, I think I've just got 9 years of AF about to show it's face LoL. And yes, when I had my coil I used to get spotting every 28ish days for 2 or 3 days & gradually as the hormones in my coil ran out it was getting a bit heavier but still didn't have to use anything more than a panty liner.

My son's birthday was good thanks. He had a very hectic weekend bless him. He got up saturday morning & did his paper round then went off to football training at 9am til 11am then back home for a quick bite to eat before heading off to watch our local football team play at lunch time, then straight back home for his mates to come round for a birthday get together (cant really call it a party at his age lol) then we took them all ice skating & got back home gone 11pm so he didn't get to bed until gone midnight. Then he was up at the crack of dawn to do his paper round sunday & then went off to ref a football match at a local amateur club then came back home for lunch then went to play football for his own amateur team in the afternoon & back home for his family birthday tea at my parents house with all his cousins, uncles, aunts & great uncle & aunts. Think he was glad to get back to school today for a break lol.


----------



## TrishyC

OMG! what a busy boy...! Bless the little soul...:awww:

Yes that's interesting with the coil.... but you'd better get a supersize pad if you're gonna get 9 yrs worth of flooding lol!! Can u imagine?! Seriously though, should you expect your AFs to be anything unusual? I think your cramps could be either or tho.... either AF, ov, or preg..... hmmm..... anyone's guess as to which one tho....:shrug:


----------



## Newly_Wed

I really dont know what to expect with my AF's. The reason I had my coil put in in the first place was because my AF's were always so heavy & painful, I used to flood everywhere, it was awful so I don't think they'd be any worse than they were before lol. I haven't actually got cramps it just feels like my womb is swollen, feels wierd & is making me think I need a wee when I dont... I've still got another 9 days before I should get a visit from Aunt Flo so I haven't got a clue what's going on down there, I just hope my boobs done swell up anymore than they have done already cos even just moving my arms is making my boobies hurt. :o(


----------



## TrishyC

Ooooh ouch!


----------



## RedRose19

hiya claire :hugs: was wondering had u ran and left us lol.

just back from my work experience... phew.. i have such a headache :wacko: there was this one kid who just liked to fight about everything.. if u asked him to do anything he'd do the opposite.. shesh lol. 

and i got covered in water and sand lol! but it was a good day i had a pile of kids hugging me b4 i left :cloud9: so cute

how are you both today :hugs: i hope your son had a good birthday :flower:

im getting cramps on my right side.. it cant be ov already.. can it?? :wacko: or maybe im being over sensitive...


----------



## TrishyC

Hiya hun...:hugs:

Re: your pain, Anythings possible??!! Could be in preparation for ov??

That kid you were talking about - any chance he is about 3 and a half yrs old?? Cos if he is then it sounds frighteningly normal!! Just ask little G!:dohh:

I sent you the email again but I think I have a prob with it, co I bet you still didn't get it.... huh??!


----------



## RedRose19

maybe it is in pre for ov... i suppose its not done anything for 3-4 months so maybe i can feel it more :shrug:

lol no this kid was abit spitful, but kids are kids, i tried my best to encourage him to play with the others.. then another one was pretending to do my hair lol i nearly fell asleep cuz she was so gentle lol

:nope: i didn get your email.. do you have msn?? its very easy to set up and use. 
hows little G today?? :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

No my email just doesn't send at the mo'...:shrug:

Msn - ah, no... pls explain... ??
Otherwise I'll just send you back a PM, no worries luv!:thumbup:

Anyways I think you are definitely prepping for ov, let's face it, we're ALL noticing things that we never noticed before TTC lol....hahaha! I am anyway!

Re the kid.... you're always gonna have that one that likes to stick out and mix it up a bit.... juuuuuust in case the teachers get a little bit comfortable... I'm sure you're very diplomatic and patient.....:winkwink:

I'm off to sleepies now hun..... you have a good evening, sweet dreams and catch ya tom....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

msn is a way of chatting.. its called windows live messenger... its like an email and you have instant chat if the other person is online at that time too.. its cool.

i think the boy has just been an only child for too long hes 5 and only got a 3 week old sister sooo... i guess hes been spoilt for 5 years. 
oh and of course im patient lol i would make a bad child care assistant if i wasnt.. im not sure about one of my tutors she picks favourites and i hate that :wacko: i mean obviously sometimes you have one child u might bond with more etc but theres a different between playing with one and ignoring another... anyway im only learning so.. i must presume i know nothing right now... 

we did the dance :happydance: so any early ov is def covered hehe ill be cd 9 and i suppose i sud be fertile from 2mor onwards... :shrug:

ahh we will BD just incase :winkwink: :blush:

ok hun, good night talk 2mor xx :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Ooooooh messenger....!! Sorry didn't recognise the anagram lol:blush:

Yeah i can set that up, but just remind later on cos I can't do it right now, so will try later.... cool!:thumbup:
I just did some quick googling about ovulation nausea and it appears that it is quite common.... so... phew, that's all it was! However, curious me, I am going to start a new thread to ask around as to who gets it and when - cos some sites were saying before and some after and I just wanna know what's more common.... I would hate for it to be something you get before, cos we wld have missed it in that case! haven't BD'd since Friday.... pls don't ask me why.... I guess i just felt like we had it covered..... now I'm worried! oh well, what will be will be ey?.......:winkwink:


----------



## RedRose19

goood morning :hugs:

ok cool its so much easier to talk lol.

as for the nausea during ov.. i really think in that case im gonna ov soon.. or within the next two days :wacko: cuz we bd last night sunday and both times i got sick and felt so ill.. and ive a pain in my side.. well more like cramping...

im worried if i do ov early im sure its meant to be bad for implantation... or maybe its the pre natal tablets... :shrug: i just dont know but i think its hormonal rather than something contagious. 
im sure you were covered hun the little swimmers can live for up to 5 days

anyway im off to college now, 

talk to you later on xx :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Hiya hun......!

I feel a bit crappy today.... nothing major just not into anything and just came back from doing some cleaning up at our house and its just driving me nuts, the wait.... I feel like I've swept the place 400 hundred times already and I don't even live there yet.....:nope: Cement dust not good... so I did a bit and then left it. I have an appointment shortly with a guy from the US whos helping me with some business ideas and I really can't be a$#@d..... OK luv, hope you're feeling better than me, I will get back on later hopefully.... byeeee :hugs:

Update for me: I think OV was 26th (cd20) last BD was 25th (cd19)... now cd23... and I have a headache.:growlmad:

Just re-read.... what a miserable cow!:mamafy:


----------



## RedRose19

hey hun :hugs: how are you doing??? im sorry today is a bad day and i hope your headache is gone soon.. im just home now.. starving and tired lol too tired to cook so i had a sandwich.. but im gonna have to cook cuz im cooking for david in abit :dohh:

lol but i cudnt wait any longer to eat :haha: i just had an awkward moment on the bus ... a girl which i lived with last year for abit i saw her on the bus home and last time she saw me i told i taut i was preg... b4 the loss etc.. so when she got on the bus she was like ooohh hows things... :nope: had to explain on id had a loss etc omg it was so awkward.. 

i didn know what to say.. i still cring thinking about it..

how are you feeling now? :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Oh don't worry hun.....:hugs: You shouldn't feel awkward about that, not like you did anything wrong..... I'm sure she understood....

I've had a sarnie too and I'm gonna eat with DH as well! 
I feel better now... had a good chat with my business coach and he gave me some great direction... so tomorrow it is on!!:happydance:

I think its good to push yourself sometimes, cos you never know what little bit of info is gonna trigger you into action....! Yes, all good.:thumbup:

I wish I could start symptom spotting, but its a little early... I just realised something though - that lots of women who claim to have "symptoms" on 1, 2, 3, 4 dpo, are probably more likely experiencing post-ov symptoms.... do you think??:shrug:

Oh I don't know..... what are you cooking DF? - I'm making creamy mushroom pasta and a green salad

Oooh - as i type i have a sharp shooting pain in the back of my head, sort of to the left.... ow ow ow! It is very annoying!:growlmad:
Well THAT had better go away.....!


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun :hugs: she just said she was sorry and looked sad.. :( but she doesnt know im TTC now :happydance: hope fully i will have good news for her by xmas... :winkwink: i wont be tellin my friends till im like 12 weeks if i can hide it that long.. i prob wont be able to keep it in.. lol but we will see.. thats if im pregnant by then :wacko: 

i saw my mom today cuz i left my purse at hers lol, she came up with her friend.. and i felt abit sad leaving her... :cry: i wanted to go home with her... i dunno why this week was hard going home.. shes not used to me being away from home.. lol

anywayyy... thats great about the business :thumbup: are u gonna do like a photo gallery type thing.. when i have kids i really want lots of professional pics.. i would love to get some when there newly born 

hehe im gonna be so picky 

im so tired now after eating ... lol just go to sleep but i cant just about to cook. 

im gonna cook chicken rice with onion and garlic and a pepper salad yumm

creamy pasta sounds nice yummy.. only i dont like mushrooms lol i just dunno what its about mushrooms or mayo both of them make me feel so ill maybe its a mental thing.. or childhood dislikes... 

anyway im gonna drap my self up and go cook :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Oh I don't like cooking when I'm tired either.... but has got to be done sometimes.... man can not live on bread alone hahaha.. whoever said that has never had a really good sandwich!!:thumbup:

Yeah I know what mum's can be like when you don't live at home anymore.... more understandable for you cos you're that much younger than I was..... ohhhh:cry: it's just a shame you're quite far apart tho, ain't ya?

Re my business.... actually I am not doing anything photography related.... not at the moment anyway. I have an idea regarding children and providing parents with advice on how to be a positive influence on their little ones... its in its veeeeeery early stages yet, but I love the concept and just want to see where it takes me....

Actually I don't know where all my info is going to come from... all over I expect! Maybe I'll call on you in the future!:winkwink:

I'm going to make dinner now.... ooh yours sounds yum too, I love chicken and I love rice... so....!! Mushrooms.... no matter, you can leave em out, still good!

BTW I love that you wrote "taut" in your second last post.... brill!:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

ohhh if u start anything in childcare ill come work for you :D hehe, and yeah any info u wanna know ill try my best.. still learning all the important info yet.. 

i never realised how important it is for a child to be allowed to play b4... :wacko: apprently if a child doesnt get to play alot or enough or with other kids they can have bad mental problems :wacko: its kinda scary even though not many parents would stop there child from playing but some do.. 
i have my cramps worse today.. i think im gonna be oin in the next 2-3 days.. this pain kills and im feeling nausous 

:hugs: lol thanks, what do u mean exactly about the taut?? sorry its my irish accent coming in abit lmao


----------



## TrishyC

Sorry to make this quick hun, but gotta get G off to sleep, dishes done and DH wants me to sit and watch a film..... aaaarrrrgh!

The bit re: taut, is the fact that I love the Irish accent and it just made me imagine hearing it, because I would write "thought" and seeing it written like that was too cute......!:hugs:

Will write more tomorrow.... g'night hun......:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

its ok hun.. im just checking in quickly.. going to bed.. i dont think there will be any bd tonight.. im so tired and dont feel well neither does david.. lol im prob catchin all sorts from the crech even though ive prob washed and sanitized my hands abour 100 times today!! lol 

i was told i would be sick for the first few weeks.. it takes awhile to get your immune system good enough to work with people of any sorts like that all day... every time a child sneezes i was washing there hands and mine cuz with the swine flu we cant take any chances... and i DEF dont wanna get any sickness while ttc... 
i keep forgetting to drink... i know that prob sounds silly... but i never seem to get thirsty unless ive not drunk for ages.. so i might wake up and not drink till dinner time which is so bad.. but i just forget :shrug: maybe im just going crazy but i know i must break that habit if im gonna be preg soon ... im gonna be buying my pineapple 2mor :winkwink: 

omg im doing the tires rambling lol... sorry, sure im off to bed now anyway

good night :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Good morning hun!!!:flower:

It's a beautiful day here - sun is shining, temp is perfect, I have a busy day planned... what more could I ask for!!??:thumbup:

Sorry you don't feel well hun.....:awww: yeah kids do have lots of germies don't they? In fact sometimes its a wonder they aren't more sick with the things they do.... I remember when G was smaller, she would be eating something and a piece would drop on the floor or in the dirt and I wld say "don't eat that!".... and she wld look at me and slowly bring it to her mouth and I wld say "Giulia!" and she wld pop it in super fast! So funny...:rofl:
And just the fact that their hands are all over the floor and their toys too and they wipe dirty hands on their clothes.... foul little creatures at times!
But adorable all the same....:hugs:
So they're still making a big deal about the swine flu hey? Here, not so much.... thank heavens, cos these guys wld go into doctor overdrive!

have a dry raspy throat this morning..... gotta get water! catch ya later hun...:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

good morning :hugs:

oh its a horrible here today.. well its dull right now and cold lol.. hopefully it gets brighter.. today is my longest day ugh!.. im in college till 5 and it might take me an hour to get home depends on traffic.. and only one break inbetween. ahhh well lol.

i get friday morning off to do some "reaserch" but all i have to do is find out the prices of the different named bottles etc so ill do it thursday evening so i got fri morning off in bed hehe. 

yeah unfortunately its still bad over here and uk.. i personally dont really believe the swine flu has killed anyone.. anyone who got swine flu and died was becuz they had some other illness like cancer or heart problems.. flu in its self weakens the body so if theres something already wrong.. it can cause trouble. people over here are even gettin there kids vacinnated and its not even been tested long enough to know the long term affects :wacko: sounds to dodgy to me anywayyy if im in bed dying of swine flu ill let you know lol but i doubt that wud happen.. only thing it cud attack on me is my asthma but i dont have it bad so im ok. but i still make sure im 100% germ free while at college and crech.. ewww well try to make it 100% lmao

yeah babies and kids can be gross when there younger... they eat anything ugh! lol but like u said totally cute. 

how are you today... i woke up was fine..walked down stairs came back up and then felt nausea again so :shrug: i dunno


----------



## TrishyC

I say you're definitely close to ov'g hunni......!!!

Yes, about my business, I will keep ya posted and if there is something you can help me with I will be sure to holler!.... As I said it's very early days, so we'll just see how the setting up of the site goes..... thanks tho!

Yep I'm so with you on the swine thing.... all to get the government more cash.....!!

Hope you feel better soon and the day doesn't draaaaag on for you!
have a good one....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

hiya hun, :hugs:

home since half 5.. david kinda started cooking lol so now im fed and relaxed i feel better after a day of waste of time....

most of the teachers didn turn up...:growlmad: i hate that!!!
though it was scarythis morning a girl from my college collapsed she was taken away in the ambulance.. 

luckily my fave subject, the teacher for that subject was in.. and it was allllll about pre natal development :cloud9:

also we learnt about all the different ways to sterlise the bottles etc... i think the milton is the best idea... there was one machine u cud put in the micro wave.. id never trust the micro wave for my babys bottle :wacko:

anyway im just waffling on, how are you and little G :hugs:

how was your day??


----------



## RedRose19

good night :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

good morning :hugs: how are you? are you ok?

i still have the pain this morning ouch! lol i actually cant wait till im in the 2ww cuz then i could symptom spot :happydance: :happydance:

hows G, i hope her cough is completely gone now?? :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Hiya hun!

Had a busy morning of running around the town trying to get a few things done... quite successful today actually, considering how difficult it can be here to get answers and stuff!

So you guys still sterilise bottles??? Wow, that went out here a few years back.... they say that there are risks in the use of the actual sterilisation chemicals AND they say that hot water (not boiling hot, tap hot) and a mild detergent are as good if not better..... amazing isn't it, how the system likes to confuse us lol! So while my sister (who had little ones just over 20 yrs ago) sterilised everything, I just stuck the bottles (plastic ones) in some hot water with a bit of detergent, gave them a quick wash with a soft cloth or the bottle washer and that was it! Hmmmm.....:shrug: I never owned a microwave while G was little, but occassionally at someone elses house I wld warm it there... but it's so hard to tell the temperature, and it's no fun when you have gone those few seconds over and its scorching hot and baby starts to scream and you have to try cooling it down! hahaha:haha: Don't know about the sterilising in the m/w. Glad you are enjoying the course, that's great!:winkwink:

G is OK, still has a bit of cough lingering and nose a bit snotty.... but apart from that she's great!

As for me:
5dpo - I still have my dry raspy coughy thing... but not progressed much. 
However... yesterday afternoon, right thru until I went to sleep last night I had the most throbbing headache in the back of my head.... normally I don't do headaches, well not much anyway.... but this one was a cracker! now it is less painful and just feels a bit like a heavy head....! I actually had a paracetomol tablet in my hand ready to take last night and I just couldn't do it.... weird really, cos I know paracetomol is safe, but.... it was still here on my night table this morning and so I threw it out..... hmmm....
How you feeling this arvo?.....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

heya hun 
just back from college now it was a good day today.. did more baby studies and im thinkin this will all hopefully will be realivent for me in 9ish months :happydance: and you too lol just that babies sudnt wear hard shoes till there 2 etc but i knew that already i feel like im studying how to be a mom lmao!

well there is a fe methods to sterlise the bottles such as hot water, steam, chemicals and micro wave but i would def sterlise.. id prob use the steam.. and cuz you can get like 6 bottles sterlised and cleaned in 15 mins hehe, them dried with a dry clean towel, filled with milk or what ever...

yeah its amazing how every where is abit different.. but id be so scared lol i cudnt help but sterilse the bottles.. only cuz i know if even the tiniest bit of milk was left over it can give the baby colic... and i wudnt want a screaming baby in pain ... 

i had to baby sit a baby which was sick b4.. and usually the baby went to sleep no bother and eat everything was fine but her mother decided to go out when her 8 week old baby was sick :wacko: id never do that.. anyway.. and this poor baby was sneezing, screaming.. she just wanted to be held all the time which i can understand.. when were sick we like to be comfy and cuddled as children.. so i spent all night holding her in my arms as she slept.. it was hard but it was something which had to be done for the babys sake and i felt bad for her that her mother went out anyway ..

im sorry to hear you had a headache yesterday :hugs: i bet it was something happening tho...:happydance: Fx hehe

me and David every night since sunday.. (even dough the last two nights i just wanted to sleep lol) but i was scared of missing that eggy.. david kept saying we have to we might miss the fertile time.. i was like ya ya you just wanna bd :rofl:

the pain is still there and most painful today... i wonder is it gonne be today.. so i will have to musta some energy again for tonight.. its like a chore for some reason..

me and a group of friends and david etc are going out bowling.. so it sud take my mind off the pain hehe...

i hope your feeling better hun.. :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Oh sorry i thought by "sterilise" they just meant the chemical system... but yeah, steam sounds good. I know what you mean, you wanna do your best for them!
yes on the topic of shoes, we never put ANY type of shoe on G until she wanted to start standing lots and then it was those soft ones with no real sole.... but she took her first steps at one year, after which we did put normal shoes on but some very $$$ brands here that "claim" to be perfect for the child at each stage etc.... so I don't know whether it was the "right" thing or not....:shrug: But I hate when people insist that babies wear shoes.... ooohh it sh!ts me and they say.... as the child frustratingly kicks them off.... "she just won't keep them on!" Well duh!!:dohh:
My headache is still hanging around and pounds when I cough.... eeeuugghh! Good BD'g record hun! Hang in there cos it won't be long before you can have a break!! hahaha:rofl:
Hope the bowling helps!! G'night then hun....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

well it seems like were not gonna be bowling after all.. david doesnt wanna go... grrrrrrrrrr sorry just annnoys me to no end.. i dont wanna go without him but i want him to go.. but he rarely wants to go out.. 
oh well ill just stay at home and sulk :rofl:
well the only chemical steriliser now is milton... u can buy it as a surface cleaner too... so its meant to be safe.. but i dunno if i can trust it... 
good ole steam is safe lol.

there was a sad story in the news today :cry: a woman was crossing the road with her baby in the buggy, she was crossin a zebra crossing.. and his truck carried on going so she pushed her baby out the way and she got hit by the truck :cry: its so sad.. she saved the baby... but the mother died. 
stupid truck driver!! grrr

im sorry u still have your headache :hugs: i hope it will be gone soon.. 

im not gonna stop bd till i go away next monday just to be sure... i really dont wanna miss this month.. wanna make sure ive covered all the days possible.. 

yeah about the shoes i hate that too, people are actually giving there baby foot problems b4 they can even walk.. the baby booties are ok the soft slipper thingys esp if ur outside but ive seen people put trainers and hard dolly shoes.. god drives me mad.. there not dolls u can go an dress to make pretty.. 
im ready to go to sleep now i didn sleep to well last night i kept having nightmares.. cant remember wat of.. lol 

so any symptoms as of yet?


----------



## TrishyC

Not really hun.... I think its best I hold off for a couple of days, cos I truly believe that until its well and truly implanted there is no such thing as a preg symptom....I consider everything at the moment to be post ov stuff....:shrug:
But if you mean symptoms in general.... just that slight headache still lingering, oh and the dry throat.... don't know if they're related??!!:wacko:

Re the Milton system: I don't know whether the chemicals are a concern or not, but my view is: why add a chemical when heat does the same thing and is natural??
I am not sure why people get hit crossing the road... has always bugged me... don't they look? I never trust zebra crossings without looking.... you're not meant to just waltz across - ESPECIALLY when you have a baby!! Sorry.... just a rant there... I know it wasn't her fault technically, but you know.... take precautions lady......!:dohh:

I think your DF just wanted to stay in and get some more action... no?? hehehe:happydance:
The nightmares thing is interesting.... but I hope tonight you have some sweet dreams...... g'night hun.....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

awwwwwwwwww :hugs: thanks your such a sweet heart, ill try think of positive things b4 i go to sleep.. like holding my bubs some day soon :cloud9: 

yeah maybe he did lol tut.. hes got to dance every night since sunday and will till i go away tut lol he sud be happy wit that :rofl: 

right now hes stuck into his college work... and if he dont hurry up ill be asleep :haha: 

anyway good night hun i hope u feel better by 2mor :bunny: for little G lol


----------



## TrishyC

What a lovely dream that is....!:sleep::baby:

Yeah I think David is gonna "MISS YOU" while you're away!! hehehe, but maybe he'll enjoy the rest, although it's unlikely he'll need one at his age!! :rofl:
So what is he studying at college then?

I am ok at 6dpo - just this headache that won't leave....:growlmad:
G is still at home with me and hope to start her off at kindy next week..... eeeek! will be interesting to see how she goes....!

I haven't forgotten about the homeopathic stuff, just haven't got round to doing the msn thingy.... I know it won't take long but I really have too many little niggly things to take care of and my head is in an absolute spin - probably why I have a headache!!lol ...Not funny really....:nope:

How are you today? Any more ov symptoms??:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

good morning :hugs:

how are you today?? sorry about the sore head still :( 

i woke up this morning and felt like i had the flu :wacko: maybe not enough sleep?? 
i think david is gonna get to used to every night and oh.. not good lol i need some sleep :rofl: 
we did the dance last night.. phew we betta get a good result from this lmao 
david is studying mathamatical sciences :wacko: very smart....

he got nearly full marks in his school exams and math is his passion lol

the pains gone today... so.. i dunno i feel so lost at to if it was ov or not.. oh well i guess i will have to bd just incase.. lol

have a great day :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Yes, brainy! I like maths, but somehow I don't think maths liked me at school! LMAO:haha:

Yes I am almost used this sore head now....:wacko:

You probably do need more sleep and you probably won't get it until you are away! Ironically!:winkwink: Don't worry about pain going away cos not everyone has lengthy painful ov and they say that if it lasts over 2 days that there could be a prob, like cysts or something.....
You're doing great hun....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

hello :D just back from college now lol.

took nearly an hour to get home :wacko: bad traffic... 
i wonder did i ov.. its so confusing
i read some where just cuz ur having ov pains doesnt mean ur ov then or on that side.. soo... i dunno.. ill just have to keep bd to make sure :winkwink: 

how u feeling now :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

You're right, there's no obvious way to know (apart from maybe temps) and yes, I think you can have pain with no ov.... BUT, seeing as we both have been pregnant in the past... I think it's safe to say that there is a good chance that we do ov every month and the pain is "some" indication that it is happening at least.... that's how I look at it anyways.....!:winkwink:


----------



## RedRose19

yeah :D

im thinking, hoping im 1dpo now :D

:happydance: 

how are u feeling


----------



## TrishyC

Like an angry b!#@h!
I just posted in MrsLQ's thread with the other 2wws... but basically said that I have snappy and I feel horrible about it.....:nope:
Hoping it's just a mood swing that will pass...
No pain or aches tho and headache is almost gone.... so yay for that at least!
You sweetie....?:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

:hugs:

hehe i was just reading the post from the start hehe.. its kinda funny now the way i was waiting for AF for ages and also very sweet how we started talking hehe.. anyway

im sorry hun we all get them moments.. and your feeling sore.. its ok any constant pain is enough for anyone to be sensitive.. :hugs: your not a b.... not at all.. its normal to get feelings like that.. TTC is a stressful time.. just think this time next month we will both have that :bfp: :happydance:

im starting to feel abit better.. but so tired my head hurts... i wanna sleep but cant maybe ill have a snooze in the car trip down... i gotta go to my moms again.. and im away till sunday night... :shock: im worried cuz what if i didn o yet and its sat night... i might just jump DF b4 we go hehe just to make sure my weekend is covered :winkwink:


----------



## TrishyC

Sh!t yeah, jump him, jump him!! You do not wanna miss that eggy!! hahaha
How come you off to your mum's.. is she alright??

You do wanna try to listen to what your body is saying hun... if you need to rest then do so....:hugs:
Thanks for your sweet words of comfort....:hugs: I feel a little better now, but just then I did a cough and that pounding came back in my head, so I guess it isn't really gone yet....:nope: Grrrrr...:growlmad:

Yep, that's what I think too... this time next month we will be bump buddies!!! Yay!!!:dance::wohoo::happydance:.... Cos we're already buddies.... just need that "bump"!:winkwink:

When are you off then? Will you be online at your mum's?


----------



## MsLynn225

hello Ladies!!
I haven't been here in a long time, but i am happy to be back on here!!
Im still hoping for that BFP of course.... it's only been a year and a half..
Hoping to hear from everyone!! :)


----------



## TrishyC

Hello MsLynn225 and welcome back!!:flower:
Best of luck getting that BFP very very soon!!:winkwink:


----------



## RedRose19

hiya hun im here now at my moms.. well my dad went to the uk nd he wanted to see me... so.... yeah i went home and so did david... i didn get chance to jump him :( i fell asleep and when i woke it was time to go... :blush:
im baby sitting 2mor night also for my cousin... ugh the one who is preg and not happy about it... 

yep of course we just need that bump hehe i cant wait... my dad just said at xmas were all going to the uk to have x mas with my brothers and my nephews an niece and it wud be sooooo nice if i had a xmas bump by then :cloud9: it would be like the whole family together :D 
i love it!! hehe

oh and the main reason i came home is because i have to vote... grrr lol. do u get to vote about that?? the european thingy... 
i think its a load of [email protected] and voting no! 
i want ireland to stay the way it is lol not become a war zone. 

im glad your feeling abit better hunni :hugs: im worried im gonna miss that eggy now... i mean we bd last night... and i will be back with him sunday night.. and if i havent ov the day i was suppose to ov on is sunday/monday so... think im ok or?? am i out this month?


----------



## RedRose19

MsLynn225 said:


> hello Ladies!!
> I haven't been here in a long time, but i am happy to be back on here!!
> Im still hoping for that BFP of course.... it's only been a year and a half..
> Hoping to hear from everyone!! :)

hiya :hugs: i hope u get that :bfp: soon


----------



## TrishyC

Hiya hun!! You will be AOK I think.... cos we gonna be bump buddies! so if you're out, then I 'll be out.....:nope: and we can't have that!:winkwink:

Your xmas will be delightful land I am sure you will have a little bump by then! Awwwwww..... be so cute......:hugs:

I don't know anything about this europe thingy, besides the fact that I can't vote because I am not a citizen here. But I haven't heard anyone here talking about it either.....:shrug: I am not very good with politics at the best of times, cos it kind of drives me batty!:wacko:

Today I am on cd27 and 7dpo...... absolutley zilcho... nada, nothing, nient!! I don't feel any aches, pains, discomfort..... just normal! Hmmmm.... plenty of time yet..... actually its good because I was able to help ralph out this morning up at our house.... so, gotta look on the bright side!!:flower:

Enjoy your stay with the folks hun.....:hugs: but make sure as soon as you're back..... you know..... do what you gotta do!


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun.. :hugs:

well i woke this morning an my bbs were so so sore.. and i asked one of the other girls and they said they get sore bbs usually 2-3 days b4 ov :wacko: so im confused to if i have or not ov.. its starting to stress me out which is silly.. me and df bd really late thursday... so it was practically friday :blush: hehe so.. if i do ov today then i know the spermies sud still be there by then...
and i will jump him 2mor night hehe 

well as u said you have plenty of time yet :hugs:

well its the lisbon treaty its called.. and only few countries are allowed to vote.. other countries have no choice... so... maybe italy doesnt but i know its for all europe countries except uk..

anyway how are u today??


----------



## TrishyC

Aren't you only cd13 or so? Could be that you are still pre-ov.... How long is your average cycle again?
I don't reckon you have yet....:thumbup: But you can only do what you can do and hope for the best ey?!:winkwink:

I know nothing about this lisbon treaty... but like I said, not really my thing.... probably should take more of an interest but I just don't get into it lol....:shrug:

I am fine and just finished some more work up at the house.... it's never ending!!:wacko: As before, I have no symptoms whatsoever! 7dpo and countting....


----------



## RedRose19

hey hun, im in the chat room.. come in and have a chat :D

yeah cd 13... my cycles are usually 28-30 days.. depends i guess...
:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

hey hun how are you feeling??

im babysittin rightnow both kids are asleep now lol so im bored and she let me borrow her laptop :D 
i have made my mind up that im sure ive not ov yet.. and will 2mor or monday..i will def have to jump him 2mor :haha:


----------



## TrishyC

Hey babe!

So you made it through the b/sitting without too much pain then?? lol... Was actually quite weird last night cos we headed off to bed, me feeling like I was gonna flake instantly as I felt sooo tired.... but instead I lay there for ages with my eyes open and unable to fall asleep!! Crazy really.....:wacko:

Yes I thinhk its way too early for you to have ov already... good idea to get the BD in anyway, but the date woulda given you a very short cycle..... so hang in there, some more BD to come !!:happydance:

I don't feel preg at the mo', just have this lingering headache and the cough.... I don't know!:shrug:

How are you luv??.......:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

omg omg hun i think im ov today :wacko: i have a dull achin on my right side.. and my temp is gone.. if we bd tonight do u think it will be ok?? im worried its too late i know u can have the pain for 1-3 days b4 u actually ov.. but i dunno... just so worried :cry:


----------



## RedRose19

lol i think we posted at the same time.. 

:haha:

im ok only worried im gonna ov and its gonna be too late.. i actually have achin on both sides :shock: 
im sure u will get more symptoms soon x x :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Of course you will get that eggy hun!! Think positive!!:hugs:
Oooooh how exciting!!!!! As soon as you see him..... well you know what to do!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Don't worry! If the pain on one side is anything to go by then I think you are in time cos I had that for 3 days and then the day with nausea followed and lots have said that they get nausea on ov day..... so lets take it as tho you will ov in a couple of days and just BD like crazy for another week or so just in case!! i mean you are cd 14, so today should be the absolute earliest you will ov.... but I got a feeling you will catch it whatever!!:thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

did your back hurt when u ov?? my lower back hurts.. like af is coming :shock: or like i did when i m/c... im just panicing :( silly i know but i cant help it.. we will be travelling home at 8ish so home for 9.. prob in bed by 11.. and then :winkwink: .. and i will bd mon tues and wed night.. but thursday im stayin at my friends so a night cuz going t the airport friday morning.. maybe i can jump him thursday morning b4 i go :haha: 
im tryin not to stress cuz i dont wanna put off ov either cuz then ill ov when im away.. god theres too much timing involved with ttc lmao!!


----------



## TrishyC

Hunni hunni hunni...... breeeeaaaaaaaath...... you really, you have to relax sweetie....... I know it sounds impossible but maybe take a long bath, cos that will help your back too.... I didn't get any obvious backache, but a little bit achey all over I guess....:shrug: try not to over-analyse too much.... awwww, I know you don;t wanna miss anything, but you know, at the end of the day, what will be will be....:hugs: And there ain't much you can do about it, so just enjoy each moment. Get yourself a nice warm cuppa :coffee:, if you can't do the bath thing, and grab some biccies and start dunking!!


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun :hugs: 

i feel abit better now.. your right what will be will be.. if its not this cycle.. its ok... on to the next cycle right?? lol 
:happydance: i will bd when i see df.. if we catch it in time great.. if not.. july baby is good enough for me :D

thanks :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Yeah, good attitude hun....:hugs: the fact is we all know that this sort of crazy stress only makes ours chances worse and more unpredictable, so... you'd think we wld learn??!!:shrug: S'ok... at least we are all in this crazy boat together!!lol

I really wld like to feel something tho......:blush:


----------



## RedRose19

good morning.. soz i never got a chance to get on last night. the flu type thing finally got me this morning i knew i felt unwell but i woke this morning in aches and pains but i called in sick to the crech so i dont make the kids sick lol.
so im bed with my nice cup of tea and relaxing.. plus im totally sure i ov today.. sorry tim but there was alot of cm this morning :wacko: 
we did the dance last night :happydance: 
so fx hehe

how are you today??


----------



## bellamamma

Hey, sorry about jumping in on your posts, but just wondered TrishyC, where in Italy do you live?? I'm in Rome, quite a few posts back I read what you said about living here, isn't that the truth! ha! let's go get another coffee and not think about all the problems...
Anyway, :dust: to you all and me!


----------



## TrishyC

Hey Bellamamma! Welcome to our thread!!:flower:

I live in Chieti, Abruzzo, in a country town .... so are you Italian or moved here from elsewhere? You're right in going to get another coffee hahaha, I think that's how most people here cope - they just go get another coffee or grappa or something and try to forget! lol Although it's not long before something else comes along to reminder you....:winkwink:


----------



## bellamamma

In Chieti, wow, I know where that is! How'd you end up there? I'm american, originally from South Dakota, came here 4 years ago to try it out and then met my love, so here I am still! I'm teaching english to kids, which is fun and going well, in the states I ws a nurse but it's been impossible to get my license here so I finally gave up! craziness! what about you??


----------



## TrishyC

Kate hun... sorry you not feeling great....:hugs:
I just took G off to her first day at kindy for the year....:cry: That's me crying not her.... wld you believe she went off with the teacher without a tear....? I'll find out how she went soon, cos just leaving her a half day at the mo'....

Anyways hun, I had some brown tinged spotting when I went to loo this morning.... I'm confused. Not gonna worry until I see more, but not sure what to think. It's early for AF (unless I ov BEFORE all the pains and twinges) and its not like my IB from last time.... so.....:shrug: Anyways, we'll see!! Rest up hun....:flower:


----------



## MummyMagic

This is very strange, I've had the bubbles thing as well and I'm only 9 DPO, what's going on?! I usually only get this feeling when AF's about to show, but it's far too early for that. 

I've had what looks like an implantation dip in temps over the last couple of days, so not sure if this is something to do with that. :shrug:

What DPO are you Trishy? Have you done another test yet? xx

xx


----------



## TrishyC

bellamamma said:


> In Chieti, wow, I know where that is! How'd you end up there? I'm american, originally from South Dakota, came here 4 years ago to try it out and then met my love, so here I am still! I'm teaching english to kids, which is fun and going well, in the states I ws a nurse but it's been impossible to get my license here so I finally gave up! craziness! what about you??

Oh cool - so I can say what I like about Italians cos we in the same situ!! Hahaha! I am Australian. I came here 5 yrs ago (almost to the day!) and met my fella, then he came to Perth, on holidays, and we fell madly and passionately in luuurv and so I came back here shortly after he left to return and shortly after that I was preg with DD and we have gone back and forth a couple times, but now we have settled here and are building a house (DON'T get me started on council regulations - aaaaaarrrrrggghhhhhhhh! Now THAT did my head in lol!) SO, that's the rose-coloured version of my situation....!:winkwink:

Couldn't get your license?... yeah, that is crazy... but oh so very typical!! So is it chaotic living in Rome? I have an aunt and uncle there, but they live on the outskirts and don't venture near the city much.... I have been a couple of times just for a few days each time and I get totally psyched out by the traffic and rush everywhere lol it's amazing!


----------



## RedRose19

thanks trishy :hugs: 
im enjoying the relaxing.. it might help me get that bfp hehe esp if im ov today... i checked on the internet and even if i ov yesterday we bd really late thursday.. practically fri morning and that is still my fertile time so.. i got fx 
awww hun maybe u ov abit later.. but u bd past ov so your fine.. that cud be ib i heard its more of a brownish colour rather than blood and its only a bit.. how much was it?? 
it will be ok :hugs:
awwwwww bless, i suppose its good thought cuz shes not scared to go to kindy... shows ur a great mother hun.. ive done alot of child psyiology over the 2 years and if a child can go to kindy etc without being upset they are a well adjusted child and not feeling afraid at all :D she had full trust in u as a mother.. she knows u will be back for her soon. which obviously u will be lol. 
i hope that helped... :flower:


----------



## TrishyC

Oh you're so sweet!! Thanks hun..... well she did cry last year hahaha! Maybe my mothering has improooooved then!:winkwink:

Yeah it was only a tiny bit and really just a light browny colour, not like it was brown blood or anything.... and nothing since, but I know AF can sometimes start like that, so.... I dunno....:shrug:


----------



## RedRose19

it will be ok :hugs:
lol ya but she was what 2 going on 3 last year going to kindy?? people will be surprise how much a year makes a difference.. or even half a year. 
i find all the child psyiology so interesting we had to do some for nursing and now im doing more for child care..
some times the stuff we learn leaves me shocked lol.
like i learnt the other day outta of all the years in life 2 year old boys are the most agressive age outta them all :wacko: cuz they have no fear and no patience.. lol they made us guess which we thought was the most agressive age i said 16-18 lol got such a shock when she said 2. 
anyway i sud shut up now ill scare u from wanting a little boy lol. its not that there violent just naturally agressive lol. 

annnyywayy i found this for you :flower: implantation bleeding - brown discharge colour


----------



## bellamamma

TrishyC said:


> bellamamma said:
> 
> 
> In Chieti, wow, I know where that is! How'd you end up there? I'm american, originally from South Dakota, came here 4 years ago to try it out and then met my love, so here I am still! I'm teaching english to kids, which is fun and going well, in the states I ws a nurse but it's been impossible to get my license here so I finally gave up! craziness! what about you??
> 
> Oh cool - so I can say what I like about Italians cos we in the same situ!! Hahaha! I am Australian. I came here 5 yrs ago (almost to the day!) and met my fella, then he came to Perth, on holidays, and we fell madly and passionately in luuurv and so I came back here shortly after he left to return and shortly after that I was preg with DD and we have gone back and forth a couple times, but now we have settled here and are building a house (DON'T get me started on council regulations - aaaaaarrrrrggghhhhhhhh! Now THAT did my head in lol!) SO, that's the rose-coloured version of my situation....!:winkwink:
> 
> Couldn't get your license?... yeah, that is crazy... but oh so very typical!! So is it chaotic living in Rome? I have an aunt and uncle there, but they live on the outskirts and don't venture near the city much.... I have been a couple of times just for a few days each time and I get totally psyched out by the traffic and rush everywhere lol it's amazing!Click to expand...

Yes, feel free to say what you like about "them"! I meet up with some english speaking friends once a month to do just that! we need to vent sometimes! Rome is chaos. We live in the north part, and I work in the center, so take buses which is driving me crazy but the thought of me driving a scooter here scares the [email protected]#% out of me! But, it has it's pluses as well, and my partner's family is great, the food is great, tho I miss ethnic food! Gosh, can't imagine trying to build a house! I just had problems using coupons in the supermarket, so building a house sounds outrageous!!:dohh: so need some info from you if you know it - do you use opk's and is there a good brand here to buy? are they and preg tests only available in pharmacy (seems so but there's hope)? They cost so much!!:wacko:


----------



## RedRose19

> so take buses which is driving me crazy

omg when i was in italy the buses drove me insane :wacko: 
i even left my bag on one of the buses while over there cuz the buses were so busy 
i was :cry: in tears after forgettin it.. but luckily i notcied right away and went to the bus station and got it back lol.
id love to see rome... :cloud9: i did so much art history at school it wud be nice to see some of what i learnt about.. 
but when i was over there we had a tight schedual :( though we did manage to go to venice for the day that was lovely


----------



## TrishyC

Kate you are a gem, thanks for the info....:hugs: That was a good article actually, and the one bit of hope it had for me was the fact that I have had no cramping or backache to accompany the spotting... but then I am not a PMS kinda girl..... sometimes AF comes and I don't know until I go to the loo!
Anyway, gotta try not to think about it... cept I'll know by tomorrow either way, cos either AF will be here full-on.... or I will be h#!! excited that I could have had IB!!:happydance:
Yes G was very young last year and in hind-sight I shouldn't have taken her at all.... BUT, that's another [email protected]@dy italian thing for ya!! Send the kids off to kindy as soon as possible, then keep em at home under your skirt till they're 40yrs plus!! Don't make no sense to me.....:wacko:
Interesting about the 2yr old boys and I have to say that is the age of the boys here that are putting me off a bit actually.... huh! You haven't scared me off tho.... cos I know whatever sort of little angel is coming will be another little gem like Giulia....! How you feeling??:flower:


----------



## TrishyC

bellamamma said:


> Yes, feel free to say what you like about "them"! I meet up with some english speaking friends once a month to do just that! we need to vent sometimes! Rome is chaos. We live in the north part, and I work in the center, so take buses which is driving me crazy but the thought of me driving a scooter here scares the [email protected]#% out of me! But, it has it's pluses as well, and my partner's family is great, the food is great, tho I miss ethnic food! Gosh, can't imagine trying to build a house! I just had problems using coupons in the supermarket, so building a house sounds outrageous!!:dohh: so need some info from you if you know it - do you use opk's and is there a good brand here to buy? are they and preg tests only available in pharmacy (seems so but there's hope)? They cost so much!!:wacko:

:rofl: woohoo!! Always good to have a vent buddy!!:thumbup:
Yes the buses.... no comment! But definitely a better option than trying to stay alive on a scooter.... hair-raising! I have not used OPK's here, but I assume they are only available in pharmacies cos that's the only place I can find preg tests.... But when I was thinking of getting some, I was going to get them from Amazon.com.... seems a lot use them and find them good..... sorry can't help you more. Preg tests are outrageous in price, and that, my dear, is why I am waiting until I am well-overdue to test!! hahaha I spent 30 euro last month just to know I am not pregnant - f'in ridiculous!
I'm glad you can see the plus side - I usually can too, but I have had one of those months where all I can see is the crap side.....:growlmad:.... I know it'll pass, because i don't like to be negative, especially around my daughter, but see we live with my M-in-law and while I used to think she was a sweetheart, I now can't stand her and I so want out of here and into our new place.... just got a few months to wait!! Paziena!!
Do you have any Italian background or did you pick up language and culture from scratch?


----------



## TrishyC

MummyMagic said:


> This is very strange, I've had the bubbles thing as well and I'm only 9 DPO, what's going on?! I usually only get this feeling when AF's about to show, but it's far too early for that.
> 
> I've had what looks like an implantation dip in temps over the last couple of days, so not sure if this is something to do with that. :shrug:
> 
> What DPO are you Trishy? Have you done another test yet? xx
> 
> xx

Hey there!
Well, funny that I haven't had the bubbles this month.... I actually had them last cycle and can't even be sure if they were pre-ov, because I mucked up my dates somehow!! Wish I could be more helpful and I sure hope they mean something babyish for you!! Keep me posted cos they were an odd sensation to me too last cycle....:flower:


----------



## RedRose19

your very welcome :hugs: 
cuz u cant be out this cycle cuz were gonna be bump buddies :happydance:
i think it was only ib.. :thumbup: but dont worry about it right now just relax and i will try do the same hehe.. and if bfn .. well theres always next month for us both?? :happydance: though i think if i dont get my bfp this cycle i will have to take a year out of college next year bcuz my baby wud be due end of july most likely early aug... and i dont wanna go back to college only like 4 weeks after my bubs is born...
but i dont mind taking a year out just cant wait to have my :baby: 

im feeling ok.. tired.. missing my teddy bear hes at college :haha:

actually remember i said i wanted an aug baby some day.. i really dont mind if i get bfp or bfn .. cuz i know id be due late july.. but everyone of of my family has had there babies 2 weeks late :wacko: so wud get up being aug prob :happydance:


----------



## TrishyC

babyhopes10 said:


> your very welcome :hugs:
> cuz u cant be out this cycle cuz were gonna be bump buddies :happydance:
> i think it was only ib.. :thumbup: but dont worry about it right now just relax and i will try do the same hehe.. and if bfn .. well theres always next month for us both?? :happydance: though i think if i dont get my bfp this cycle i will have to take a year out of college next year bcuz my baby wud be due end of july most likely early aug... and i dont wanna go back to college only like 4 weeks after my bubs is born...
> but i dont mind taking a year out just cant wait to have my :baby:
> 
> im feeling ok.. tired.. missing my teddy bear hes at college :haha:
> 
> actually remember i said i wanted an aug baby some day.. i really dont mind if i get bfp or bfn .. cuz i know id be due late july.. but everyone of of my family has had there babies 2 weeks late :wacko: so wud get up being aug prob :happydance:

Yeah I guess a July bub wld be just as lovely..... if that's what is meant to be for me/us.....:shrug: BUT we are jumping the gun a bit here.... I mean, I don't know if my spotting is AF and you don't know if ov is being delayed.... so let's just stop right here aaaaaaaaaaand breath............:hugs: plenty of time to think about july babies later..... oh by the way..... if I have to go for next cycle, there is no way and no how that I am joining the HH thread..... I never did like that word and I am not talking about "Halloween"......:wacko:


----------



## RedRose19

oh i know.. ive not lost hope for you or me... :happydance: i know either way we will get a bfp.. i was just tryin to look at the positive side of things :winkwink:
as for the halloween thing.. no i dont wanna have that as a sig... ill have to make a julybug sig instead :baby:

how are u feeling? :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

I understand hun......:hugs: and thinking of a july bubby is a positive thing to do.... cos at the end of the day.... it's not here or there whether a LO is born a month earlier or later..... but just that we don't really have a basis for being concerned yet hahaha! So I am getting a brown tinged fluid on the paper when I wipe..... it is only slightly coloured fluid, not EW or creamy, just watery..... (sorry if TMI).... and I have no accompanying symptoms..... oh well, like I said... tomorrow will tell..... F X'd.....
yes we will think of another july siggy.... if need be!!:thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

:hugs: i really dont know what to think about being and ttc.. its annoying..
sounds like ib to me hun :hugs: 
is the headach gone?


----------



## TrishyC

Pretty much... its subtle and it still pounds a bit when I cough...:shrug:
Anyways I off to bed shortly..... let you know how I go tomprrow.....:winkwink: G'night hun....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

good night hun.. 
we did the dance... :happydance: so i think im covered for ov but will bd the rest of the week just incase.. 
:hugs: i hope ur head feels better 2mor. 
i felt sick today after bd.. so i think today must of been ov :happydance: 2mor offcially 2ww hehe i feel abit more excited :D


----------



## TrishyC

Morning hun!:flower:

Well, its official.... I'm out for the month. The big red bi.... I mean witch came this morning, soooooo.....:nope: no junebug for me..... 
Sigh...... you know what.... my headache is worse right now just thinking about it! I'm more confused than anything and I really don't how people do it when they have been trying and trying for months on end..... oh well, I can have a few salami sandwiches now! A bit of prosciutto, some camembert, a glass of wine...... ah you know what - i couldn't care less about all that sh!t! 
I just posted on the other thread (Mrs LQ's 2ww) and I felt quite fine.... now I just feel crappy.....
Oh hun, i sure hope you are doing great and feeling better! You've gotta hold our banner high! lol 
Chat later hun....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

hey hun.. sorry i didn get on this morning.. 
:hugs: im sorry that ugly bitch had to show her face ah u know what just relax hun.. next month will be ur lucky number 3.. 3rd time lucky as they say :D 

ive never felt so sick in all my life!!! last night after sayin good night and this morning sick the whole time.. i dont know whats going on.. maybe i did ov early :shrug: i dunno but im waking up feeling sick if i did ov early id be 5dpo.. which is still not enough to be morning sickness.
im prob out this cycle too.. cuz unless its morning sickness which it prob isnt its gonna prob put off ov.. :( but right now i dont care lol im in so much pain i think my sinus is the worst pain... like an idiot i went an did the shopping .. and it started raining and i got soaked.. just in now and feel worse.. 

:hugs: were still buddies.. and we will both still have bumps even if there not at the same time :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Yes I agree with the 3rd time lucky thing.... and you know there is a part of me that is not bothered about it taking a "little" bit longer, because I wld really love to go have the baby in Australia and there is no way we can go back for a few months while the house is still underway.... so I think part of me is holding off because I wld like the year to be well under way when I get to month 7.... Just a fantasy really, don't know if I will get to but it was lovely having Giulia born in the same hospital as me and we can't possibly use the same hospital as ralph because the [email protected]@rds closed it (f'in politics!) Soooooo..... maybe its a sign!
You don't think you feeling sick could be ov nausea... I had it even if only for one day. And remember it could be residual stuff from the jaundice?? Hope it passes hun....:hugs:

Do you like my new siggy?! I hope you don't have to use it.....:winkwink:


----------



## RedRose19

can i ask when u got preg with G and u have implantation bleeding.. did u ever have a "pinching" feelin as implantatin happened?

i understand about the hospital.. cuz its the same with me wanting a ug baby :D so i really dont mind having a july baby either cuz i will be due late july i think so nearly aug.... both will be just as good

i love the sig :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Not really a pinching feeling.... I had a pulling sensation down between my pelvic bone and belly button... like my uterus was being pulled down - yes, very strange and very uncomfortable! I also had itching with my discharge and just lately I have been wondering if I actually had a UTI during that time, cos the tugging and itching don't seem to be a standard with IB.....:shrug: I know for a fact that you can't actually "feel" implantation itself cos it is so small an area affected.... but some girls have mentioned cramps. Is that what you are feeling??


----------



## RedRose19

sorry hun.. im just not very well.. i tried to reply earlier but fell asleep with my laptop on my lap.. i dunno what to think.. :cry: i hate being sick... 

i had some aching type feelings and cramps.. but at this stage it cud be anythin... after being so sick tonight ill be surprised to get a bfp this month... have u ever had bad sinus b4?? man oh man.. maybe im just abit of a wimp lol!! 
its so sore and sensitive.. and ive now got a pounding headache like u had lol. 

annnyyway im trying to smile and think positive... fx for bfp.. :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

sorry hun.. im just not very well.. i tried to reply earlier but fell asleep with my laptop on my lap.. i dunno what to think.. :cry: i hate being sick... 

i had some aching type feelings and cramps.. but at this stage it cud be anythin... after being so sick tonight ill be surprised to get a bfp this month... have u ever had bad sinus b4?? man oh man.. maybe im just abit of a wimp lol!! 
its so sore and sensitive.. and ive now got a pounding headache like u had lol. 

annnyyway im trying to smile and think positive... fx for bfp.. :hugs:

how are u feeling hun?? hows G :bunny:


----------



## TrishyC

Oh hunni.... sorry to hear you aren't well....:hugs: Yeah sinus pain is crap.... I have had small bouts of it, but I know of people who have suffered with it and doesn't seem like a whole lot of fun, cos you have that pressure build up between your eyes, right?? Ugh!:wacko:
You just have to rest and do whatever your body requires and don't froget to drink lots and lots of water, tea juice..... fluids baby! I know you already know that, but its like instinct with me.... someone tells me they don't feel well with cold/flu symptoms and I immediately say "drink more water"!! Sorry.... I'll stop now!

I had a yucky night last night - just feelin like I can't get anything underway and like I am not being productive enough and with TTC and NOT conceiving, it just all got to me, but DH was so sweet and he made me feel really spesh, as always....:hugs: I feel very lucky to have him and of course know how fortunate we are to already have little G.....:cloud9: Sooooooo.....we shall keep firing along and just see what happens ey?!

You know what..... if I were you, I would just concentrate on getting better.... seriously..... you do not need the extra stress on you this month what with going away as well - if you can actually still go on your trip. Next month will be waiting for you with open arms and you need to be well to give any bub the best chance. Just IMAO hun.....:hugs: There is no harm "trying" when you feel up to it, but I think your body is trying to tell you something..... take it easy! Remember your biggest plus is that you have time on your side..... don't fight, just relax and let this "thing" run it's course..... sorry, I will stop now really!:dohh:

Get better soon hun.....:hugs:


----------



## bellamamma

TrishyC said:


> bellamamma said:
> 
> 
> Yes, feel free to say what you like about "them"! I meet up with some english speaking friends once a month to do just that! we need to vent sometimes! Rome is chaos. We live in the north part, and I work in the center, so take buses which is driving me crazy but the thought of me driving a scooter here scares the [email protected]#% out of me! But, it has it's pluses as well, and my partner's family is great, the food is great, tho I miss ethnic food! Gosh, can't imagine trying to build a house! I just had problems using coupons in the supermarket, so building a house sounds outrageous!!:dohh: so need some info from you if you know it - do you use opk's and is there a good brand here to buy? are they and preg tests only available in pharmacy (seems so but there's hope)? They cost so much!!:wacko:
> 
> :rofl: woohoo!! Always good to have a vent buddy!!:thumbup:
> Yes the buses.... no comment! But definitely a better option than trying to stay alive on a scooter.... hair-raising! I have not used OPK's here, but I assume they are only available in pharmacies cos that's the only place I can find preg tests.... But when I was thinking of getting some, I was going to get them from Amazon.com.... seems a lot use them and find them good..... sorry can't help you more. Preg tests are outrageous in price, and that, my dear, is why I am waiting until I am well-overdue to test!! hahaha I spent 30 euro last month just to know I am not pregnant - f'in ridiculous!
> I'm glad you can see the plus side - I usually can too, but I have had one of those months where all I can see is the crap side.....:growlmad:.... I know it'll pass, because i don't like to be negative, especially around my daughter, but see we live with my M-in-law and while I used to think she was a sweetheart, I now can't stand her and I so want out of here and into our new place.... just got a few months to wait!! Paziena!!
> Do you have any Italian background or did you pick up language and culture from scratch?Click to expand...

Hi sorry off BnB for awhile, just started teaching in an asilo nido (yikes!:dohh:), why do they think 2 year olds can learn another language?? So now trying to think up strategies to keep em occupied for an hour! What do they do with your bambina at school? Does she have English lessons? Anyway, sorry you're with the mother in law! That's terrible, I really can't imagine, even tho I like my "unofficial" MIL, but after living with her am sure it would disappear...I know about the crap months, last spring I was sooo negative but got my PMA back for Italy, hopefully it lasts! I have no Italian origins, am German/Swedish in origin, so stick out like a sore thumb here! I learned a little Italian before coming, and the rest here, mostly by listening and talking. On to other subjects, how long have you been ttc #2? I've been a year now, but really since December last as had to have HSG and lap last autumn to clear the tubies, then tried clomid for 6 mths (am 41), nothing, so now doing acupuncture and starting herbs this month..:thumbup:, hopefully get some good news soon! 
:dust: to you, me and your cycle buddy!!!


----------



## TrishyC

bellamamma said:


> Hi sorry off BnB for awhile, just started teaching in an asilo nido (yikes!:dohh:), why do they think 2 year olds can learn another language?? So now trying to think up strategies to keep em occupied for an hour! What do they do with your bambina at school? Does she have English lessons? Anyway, sorry you're with the mother in law! That's terrible, I really can't imagine, even tho I like my "unofficial" MIL, but after living with her am sure it would disappear...I know about the crap months, last spring I was sooo negative but got my PMA back for Italy, hopefully it lasts! I have no Italian origins, am German/Swedish in origin, so stick out like a sore thumb here! I learned a little Italian before coming, and the rest here, mostly by listening and talking. On to other subjects, how long have you been ttc #2? I've been a year now, but really since December last as had to have HSG and lap last autumn to clear the tubies, then tried clomid for 6 mths (am 41), nothing, so now doing acupuncture and starting herbs this month..:thumbup:, hopefully get some good news soon!
> :dust: to you, me and your cycle buddy!!!

Sorry - I meant to write "pazienZa"... but of course you knew that!

Wow 2 yr olds, hmmm.... I know its great to start at that age but the problem is that no-one keeps it up! Don't you find the lack of English knowledge outrageous here?? I believe in other European countries, like Germany and Sweden, that they are much more interested and dedicated to learning English... but these guys..... "chi se ne frega?"!! ("who cares?" for anyone looking on)
My DD just started up kindy this wk so I don't know what they will do.... not that she will need it!! I had a cousin here for 14 yrs who taught kids of all ages and I think she just kept chatting to them and used lots of visuals, like she would ask them if they liked "apples" and show them a pic of one. Don't know if that helps any?!:shrug:
So with your background, does that mean you are blonde?? you wld stick out in that case!!
No we haven't been TTC long, only a few cycles now, so no complaints over here.... we are v. blessed to have one little darling, so, if it is meant to be will add another, but if not.... then that's wonderful too. Well, I wish you well, i know homeopathy can be really great, just be sure to pick a highly regarded practitioner, cos it will make all the difference!
I am going to send you a "friend" request, cos we gotta keep each other from going insane! hahaha:thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

hiya hun, i hope your feeling better hun :hugs: everythin will be ok.

well ive told my self what will be will be like u said the other day bcuz we already bd some days and it might be too late to not try lol but if i dont concieve this month i wont be too upset... maybe a little bit lol but only cuz im impatient :blush: im feeling better today.. my teddy was so great.. he made me dinner last night, got me a hot water bottle got me stuff to drink all day.. he made me stay in bed rather than college :cloud9: it sounds like we are both blessed :flower: i only woke up a few mins ago.. :wacko: i must of needed the sleep. i feel much better. sinus still there abit but its not throbin like it used to..
i had the sinus pain all in my head,eyes, cheek bones and my jaw.. when i get sinus its usally bad.. if everything is i suppose blocked it causes my jaw and teeth to hurt badly like i got tooth ache in every tooth.

anyway i appreciate your concern hun.. even tho david is there they dont quite understand nor no how to help medical wise. :hugs: this is my last night wit david :cry: b4 i go away so we will bd not for ttc but just as a leaving thing :winkwink: hehe

:thumbup: to next month hun xx


----------



## TrishyC

Glad to hear you are resting up hun.....:sleep: Its the best thing... apart from being waited on of course!! David's earning himself some huge browny points I'll bet!hehehe:thumbup:
So you are ok to go away then? That's great! Be sure to take care of yourself....I'll be thinkin of ya...:hugs:
And will miss you!!!:cry:

Before you go you have to check out my thread "Anyone for a Christmas in July Baby?" - I caused quite a stir, cos lots are saying they've never heard the phrase.... one in particular.... it's quite funny!:haha:

Happy dancing tonight hehehe:winkwink:


----------



## RedRose19

awwwww i will miss u too :cry: i will bring my laptop to my friends house thursday night.. and ill send u a message b4 i leave friday morning :Dcuz come friday i will be hoping i feel something by then... 
but prob not ahhh well
ive heard that phrase hun... and i want chirstman in july baby :rofl: ohh ill pop in :hugs:
im prob gonna be part of that thread no doubt.. 
yeah im feeling ok to travel.. got no choice i didnt pay for the flights id be abit mean not going.. my trainer paid for all the high grades to go :blush: me my mom and my best friend are the highest grades in the club.. oh and my little brother is going for his black belt :cloud9: im so proud of him 

anyway as for being sick just a cough left that sleep really helped i woke up and felt great :D i think going to college wud of made it worse cuz i obviously needed that sleep.. i will cook a nice dinner for when my teddy is home.. i like to take care of him as much he does me :) 
i woke up this morning.. thinking i cud be preg.. not knowing really kills me!! lol

anyway im gonna go check out this thread :happydance:


----------



## TrishyC

Awww you and your teddy are soooooo sweeeeeet.....:cry: It's just lovely!
And you want to have a little bubbba together.... awwwww.... that little bean, wherever it is at the mo', is very fortunate.....:baby::winkwink:

Wow that's great with your trainer paying for you guys! You must feel very safe when you are all walking down the street together!! Ain't nobody gonna mess with you! Cool stuff.... and cute that your little bro is doing so well too... awww:awww:

Soooooo glad you are feelin' better hun.... and also that you have heard of Christmas in July! lol Where's everybody else been?? Anyway, I really don't care cos I am using it anyways!! ha!:thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

i know hun but take no notice, ive joined it anyway hehe thinking if this aint my month then next month will be :happydance: ive been waiting since june.. ive waited enough i think.. lol!

u and ur DH are sweet to, im glad he made u feel better when u was upset :hugs: if we lived closer i wud of taken u out for some retail theropy hehe. 

yeah i do feel safe.. but also more aware of how people can be attacked.. i know not to be out at dark hours in middle of no where. alot of people no not to do that.. but id rather never have to have to defend my self... cuz some of the stuff we learn.. man u just know it wud hurt lol! heck we practise some of it on each other. 
my moms not allowed to do as much karate cuz of her leg.. 

yeah my brother hes 15 next month and the baby of the family lol! 

part of me hopes i have a little girl first only cuz i have soo much baby girl clothes it wud help out.. but i wudnt be mad with a boy cuz im dying to use the name devon :happydance: 
i sud be doing some sort of homework... but find it hard to make my self do it lol


----------



## TrishyC

Yeah, I know... some people have nothing better to do than put other people down.... whatta you do?? Onto more important things....

Oh the thought of going shopping with my new buddy.... awwww.... that wld be nice!! Thanks for just saying it.... already had an effect, AAAAAND I didn't have to spend any money!! So.... yay!:thumbup:

My ex did karate, well sort of.... but I remember sitting in on a few sessions and seeing some mean moves.... some looked v. painful! but I'm with you in the idea of avoiding danger.... its just easier! and makes a lot more sense!!

Homework - you know just the word gives me a nauseous feeling.... good luck with that! Well, at least its interesting! Just as well ey?!
Remember your number one priority is to get well.... homework will wait.... and surely pile up! Sorry I shouldn't be encouraging you to not do it - I'm terrible... never did get on much, me and homework..... sigh....:winkwink:


----------



## RedRose19

:rofl: its only two pages of typing... glup.. no ill start it and just do abit here and there and by tonight it sud be done.. but once i start it will have to finish i hate startin summit coming back the next day and i usuallly forget what i worte already lol.
last year i used to study like hell then do my assignments like the day b4 they were due so i wudn end repeating my self.. and by studying i knew the info already... it seemed to work lol. i remember i did a 4,000 word assignment over night my eyes hurt so bad in the morning lmao but it got me a distinction.
i guess everyone is different. 
i wish i was more organised like david lol! he always seems to be lol.

i know i dont get that.. like if u cant say summit nice just dont bother sayin anythin at all geeezze!!! lol i had to bite my tongue and sit on my hands to no reply... :rofl: but i did nicely tho


----------



## TrishyC

I saw, thanks hun!:hugs: 

Well it sounds like you are very studious to me.... I was never committed to studying.... but the irony is that when I did it, I would do very well. I dunno...strange! :shrug: Yeah, like you said. Just get on and do it and then you'll feel better for it too. A load off!

"Geeeze" - I like that!:rofl: (I can just hear it with your (imagined) accent!)


----------



## RedRose19

lol :hugs:

well thats my way of u know letting out steam.. or sometimes its jayyysusss!! lmao :blush:
anyway tis just a way of not actually saying what i really want to... :angelnot:
ok i have offcially started my homework yayyy lol.
but i enjoy just takin my time bit here and there. 
i nearly told my mom im ttc :shock: phew... so glad i didn.. it will be much better if i can just give her a scan pic rather than tellin her lol!!

how u feelin today hun?


----------



## TrishyC

I'm feelin pretty good actually! :thumbup: to you for gettin on with your homework! I was defo one of those that waited til the night before..... bad news when the assignment involved developing photos in the darkroom... I remember one night I was devving pics until around 3am... well i was quite proud of myself until I saw them in the morning light!! They were terrible!! But at that hour with my eyes half shut, I thought I was chuggin along quite well hahaha.... got the worst mark.... never did that again!:wacko:

hahaha lol I love the thought of jayyysusss too! And I know what you mean about them being coverup words!:blush:
Must be hard to not tell your mum... I sometimes consider doing it and i only have to hold my tongue for 30 min phonecalls once a week or so.... be hard if I were seeing her all the time....
How are you going at the mo'?:winkwink:


----------



## RedRose19

well i didnt get much home work done :( silly me b4 i realised it was 5:30 and i had to start dinner lol anyway it was ok im doing some more now :flower:
im grand thanks hun im actually stuffed lol! we had a lovely spagetti bolonese (cant spell that :wacko: ) yum yum!! always good but cant move now lol.
i just told david how much the crech costs for my college crech lol and he seems more excited...
i found out it only cost 20 euro a week and thats only for there lunch for the week.. they give them there breaky, lunch, dinner and snacks. seems perfect for our bubs hopefully if i get the bfp this or next month.. any later and ill have to take a year out or it wudnt be fair on the bubs. 

ok i feel better now tellin u my plan lol i feel better after talking about it, cuz im not gonna be tellin my mom, i have no sisters and def not tellin my friends lol! 
well your my friend but i dont mind tellin u, cuz i dont think u will judge me :hugs:

ive got abit of a headache now.. but otherwise feeling great .. im gettin home sick and ive not even left yet :cry: lol silly eh?


----------



## TrishyC

You're a gem hun and no, I definitely won't judge you.... you can count on that....:hugs: I think your plan sounds fabulous and its very wise of you to think ahead! 
Sounds like you make a mean spag bol! We just had a ploughman's dinner tonight: there was cheese, prosciutto, pickled tomatoes, and fresh crusty bread drizzled with our own extra virgin olive oil... mmmmm! We were all up at the new place till about 8pm, so it had to be something whipped up quick! Glad u feelin better (apart from your headache)....:thumbup:
Well, we are knackered and off to sleep... so...... g'night from me and sweet dreams!...:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

good night hun, thanks :hugs: 

im abit in the shakes right now.. after the fire... :cry: i posted it on the 2ww anyway.. oh man my head hurts so badly now.. 

anyway ill talk to you 2mor tc hun xxxxxxx


----------



## TrishyC

Yes I read that! Poor darlin....:hugs: It is scary that kinda thing! Glad you're ok and that your DF was there! Pheeeew!!

How are you today.... head feeling any better??:flower:


----------



## RedRose19

heya hun :hugs: just home from college now.. gonna start packing in a min once i get motivated lol. 
i left abit early from college but most of my teachers didnt show up and my next lesson was at 4 till 5 so i thought bugga waiting 4 hours lol. 


how are you and G today :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

oops my laptop crashed juust as i posted that and posted it twice and since we can only edit messages i have to edit this instead of deleted lol.
we posted at the same time hehe.

im good.. i dull ache in my side again :shock: so now im well and truely confused.. so.. im just gonna try forget about it.. we bd last night and i might jump him b4 i left :winkwink: just to make sure :rofl: but otherwise what will be will be.. ive no idea when i ov so since i dont know im just gonna count it from cd day 14 when that is the "normal" ov day lol so that wud make me 3dpo.. so we will see :shrug: maybe ill come home being nausous.. have to wait i guess lol.


----------



## TrishyC

What's the deal with your teachers... bit slack aren't they?:dohh:

Me, I am ok... had a real blah night cos G was doing her loud dreaming thing... don't suppose you wld know why a child might have a restless night with loud moaning-type dreams?? It's weird and she does it every now and again and it is super frustrating cos R and I both hate being woken up, but especially him and so I took G into the dining room at 3am, in the hope that R wld get a few hours of peace. Well, G settled on the sofa quite well and I sat on this kinda lounge-chair (not as comfy as it sounds!) and watched telly for a couple hrs.... I was just dosing off when R got up for work.... sat with him and then went back to bed for an hour and a bit. The good thing was, on telly there was that SuperNanny show where they send a professional nanny in to sort out these delinquent children..... some of those kids are scary! So it was good as I got a couple of tips, which I hope I won't need but who knows - this woman's kids were 4, 6, 8 and 10.... so I only have one and she ain't even 4! Anyway, I was thinking that the reason for her whining in her sleep may be caused by when we eat dinner too soon before she has to go bed.... maybe she feels uncomfortable??!! It's the only thing I can come up with, cos there doesn't seem to be no rhyme or reason to it. She has got a snotty nose at the mo' but.....:shrug: don't know!
Sorry to blah blah on! I still have my awful cough - but no other symptoms.... headache comes and goes but only mild anyway....
How's your head?!:hugs:


This took ages to post (connection issues!) and in the meantime you sent your next one! hehehe
Just on the ov'g thing... I think you're right to just "go with the flow" cos you really wldn't know without major charting, so yeah just assume that and keep those fx'd! In my situ this last cycle, I thought I was 9dpo and then AF hit.... so obviously I got all my pain and twinges AND nausea AFTER ov....??? When I thought it was all before and during! Go figure!!:shrug: Sending positive vibes your way hun!!!:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun :hugs:

re: little G.. what kind of foods do u eat... like i know its different every night but.. would u eat alot of dairy?? cheese??
cuz i know eating cheese b4 u go to sleep can cause small children discomfort b4 bed time.. if ur waiting for ralph to come home from work to eat dinner which is usually late is it?? then maybe you cud give little G her dinner earlier then when u all go to eat at the table together just give her abit of what ur eatin so she doesnt feel left out but she should already be you know full by then and hopefully have digested by then... i dunno if that makes sense :wacko: 

yeah i love super nanny and nanny911.. i just think god.. them parents!! cuz about 80% its the parents who just let there kids do what they want.. let them hurt each other etc.. and its so sad.. cuz kids need boundaries.. but some of the time parents raise there kids with moral right and they dont need to be told to behave cuz they already do.. like your little G sounds like a angel :D
we were actually learning about the different parenting techinics today :D it was actaully very sad hearing about some.. like the very very strict parents who punish there kids for nearly everything they do.. makes me sad... childhood is about playing.. they learn through playing... 
anyway.. ill shut up now lol

ill have look at my books for u trishy to check that :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Thanks hun! You must have a ball with this course - the info is great and very useful!!:thumbup:
I think its to do with the eating... yeah.. dairy? Hmmm yeah she did have some cheese, but also some meat - both protein!! Heavy to digest, hey?! Wow, I think you are onto something there..... and yes I normally do prepare her meal earlier if R ain't gonna be home in time, but cos last night we were all out together at the house, it got a bit late and that's what happened! But, if that happens again I will make her something light like some simple pasta or soup type of thing..... thanks hun! :hugs: It really helps to brainstorm these things!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Yeah the probs with kids are all the parents doing.... it is hard work, I will say that, but you have to just chill sometimes and you have to be on the ball at other times. R and I agree that she needs some sort of routine, but right now its near on impossible with all thats going on with the house and our "need" to move in ASAP.... so..... we will be patient and just do our best.... she is a good kid most of the time, but I also love when kids have a bit of spunk, you know? That cheekiness gives them some character too.... just gotta be sure it doesn't get out of control!:dohh: 
I think you are gonna make a super mum....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

awwwwwww :blush: thanks i will try my best.. thanks mean alot.. 
you are a great mom :hugs: and will soon be a great mom of two :D 

cheese is a harsh thing on kids stomachs anyway.. i half think i might only give my kids goats milk and cheese at first.. cuz david is lactose in tolerant.. and id hate to make them worse if they do have it.. can u imagine being too young if they have it and its causing them discomfort.. i wud feel so bad.. but also then i wud be worried if they dont have any problems but i gave them problems by never giving them cows milk and there now not used to it.. :wacko: so confusing

and also david has a bleeding disorder... im praying hoping our kids dont have it when there born.. he only has it mild so its not that bad but i wud just prefere our kids not to have it.. like david bruises easily gets loads of nose bleeds and needs medication for big cuts and surgery etc.. but its ok for a normal life its just always a worry in my head... pheewwww i needed to vent them stresses i have some where 
sorry ill be quiet now lol.


----------



## TrishyC

Hey i like the lucky irish dust siggy - very cute!:winkwink:

Is what D have something like haemophilia(?)? Yes that wld be worrying for a child more so. I guess its hard enough to see your kid fall over and stuff, but if they have that issue as well, then you just worry more! they will be fine hun.... they will be in great hands, so you needn't worry....:winkwink:
As far as dairy goes (cow dairy, I mean) I don't know what to think.... some say it is great and essential, others say that it wreaks havoc on our intestines and others still say in moderation its fine..... I am confused too!!:wacko::shrug: I am supposedly lactose intolerant, but I just watch how much I have and it seems to be fine. I can't have much in summer, cos when I get mozzie bites, they get really inflamed and I end up with huge red patches on my legs... I went to see a homeopath about it and she said "stop eating dairy food" and you wouldn't believe the difference in one week!! It was unbelievable!! She said the intolerance to the milk and cheese i ate was causing me to retain fluid. This fluid under my skin became infected when I was bitten, so these bites were puffy and spread out and took ages to go away. One week off dairy and the ones I had at the time just died down - I was also taking some drops from her, but no other changes. Fascinating info really - I love it! Wanted to be a naturopath at one stage.... but didn't want to go through all the extra study! Plus I think its more of a hobby of mine, finding all this stuff out!!:thumbup:
Now look whos raving on!


----------



## RedRose19

your welcome hun.. well the irish dust is for us all :winkwink: cuz apprently its lucky lol! 

its good to have a nice ole chat between us.. i enjoy it you not ravin on its interesting :hugs:
were here to support each other.. wud be bad if we didn get to have convos of different things :D
david was so sweet we went to do some shopping just now and he was carrying the bags and i asked him is there anything u want me to carry and he said just my child :cloud9: nearly started crying... 
anyway hehe... 
im excited now :happydance: makes me want that bfp even more now i know he is thinking about it as much as me.. 
just packing my bag now lol im only taking on hand luggage so im kinda cramming stuff in lol

how u feeling?


----------



## TrishyC

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.... didn't you just wanna squeeze him!!!?? That was a veeeeery sweet thing to say, bless him.....:hugs:

Hope I've still caught ya before turning in!! Just wanted to wish you a wonderful time and looking to hearing all about it, and your symptoms, when u get back!! Take care hun.....:hugs:

I'm doing well and tomorrows already cd4, so before I know it I'll be getting into the next lot of BD'g and ov symptom spotting.... almost getting excited!! hahaha:haha:

Ciao baby!:winkwink:


----------



## RedRose19

im still here :haha: not got rid of me yet hehe im just at my friends house now and i bought my laptop 
and b4 i left i made sure we did the dance :happydance: well it wasnt that difficult just told him he wudnt see me till tuesday night :rofl: 

yeah it made me soo broody hearing him say that it was so cute... 

thanks hun :hugs: i will try not get home sick :cry: but i will miss u and my teddy bear and chattin on here :cry:

hopefully when i get back i will be gettin more symptoms and u will be nearly time to bd :winkwink: 
how are u tonight?


----------



## TrishyC

Hiya hun! Have you left??!! Sorry I didn't get back... G took a while to settle as she still has a snotty nose (going to get some sea water to spray up there and hopefully get the yuckies out!) She slept better but still had a bit of whinging and discomfort.... maybe its just the nose thing?:shrug:

I do hope you will have fun and not miss your teddy toooooo much...... or me! hahaha ok darl, take care and be here to swap all bits and pieces when you get back!:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

ok hun just awake now .. im all dressed packed and ready to go.. 
me and david were texting all night about babies and our family.. and he got upset about our baby girl :cry: poor thing said he never got to hold her like i did.. (in my womb) and feel her move.. it was sad... 
i told him he will hold our baby soon :cloud9: anyway ill start crying if i keep going...

awwwwwwww hun im so gonna miss youu lol!! :hugs: take care hun i will talk to you tuesday night byeeee xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bellamamma

TrishyC said:


> Sorry - I meant to write "pazienZa"... but of course you knew that!
> 
> Wow 2 yr olds, hmmm.... I know its great to start at that age but the problem is that no-one keeps it up! Don't you find the lack of English knowledge outrageous here?? I believe in other European countries, like Germany and Sweden, that they are much more interested and dedicated to learning English... but these guys..... "chi se ne frega?"!! ("who cares?" for anyone looking on)
> My DD just started up kindy this wk so I don't know what they will do.... not that she will need it!! I had a cousin here for 14 yrs who taught kids of all ages and I think she just kept chatting to them and used lots of visuals, like she would ask them if they liked "apples" and show them a pic of one. Don't know if that helps any?!:shrug:
> So with your background, does that mean you are blonde?? you wld stick out in that case!!
> No we haven't been TTC long, only a few cycles now, so no complaints over here.... we are v. blessed to have one little darling, so, if it is meant to be will add another, but if not.... then that's wonderful too. Well, I wish you well, i know homeopathy can be really great, just be sure to pick a highly regarded practitioner, cos it will make all the difference!
> I am going to send you a "friend" request, cos we gotta keep each other from going insane! hahaha:thumbup:

Hey, so I think I agreed to the friend request...it was kinda weird so not sure I managed it! If not, we'll have to try it again!
Yeah, I'm very blonde, and tall, so....feel like an alien most days :haha: It went well with the kiddies yesterday, better anyway! Hopefully once they get used to me, it'll improve. I usually teach children, but from 8-18, so 2 yo's are very different!
On a different subject, think I O'ed early this month...but not sure, going to buy opk's today (they had to order them), oh good italian story - you know how when you go into a pharmacy you just want a little privacy? So, I wrote opk on a piece of paper so not everyone wld know what I wanted..and of course after about 2 minutes the clerk had screamed it out, asking the others where they were! Then there were 3 of them at the computer trying to order the right thing, as loudly as possible. Happens every time, no privacy in italy! Anyway, my cycles are getting back to 28 days like before I was on clomid, so hopefully am not buying the opk's for nothing, after that scena! Maybe when I go back for a hpt, I'll just scream it out! Must be worse for you, living in a smaller place? I avoid the pharmacies near our apt so the vicini don't know whats up!


----------



## TrishyC

Good luck hun..... the vicini "always" know what's up!!! hahaha There's no stopping them!
Yes, the privacy thing is a killer - but you must understand that your business is there business.... punto! Oh this is so great, I love writing in an Italian word here and there, it really adds to the impact! You are the first person I can do this with in the realm of TTC, so thank you for coming along...:hugs:
So you're tall and blonde ey? hmmmm, and I thought I stuck out just having an Aussie accent! i have italian parents, brown eyes, dk brown hair and I am still called "L'americana" by lots because of how I speak...lol it's crazy!
I try to explain that Australia is not part of America and they nod their head, but it ain't going in - lol!:rofl:
The friend request worked - yay!
So you think you ov'd early, because you had ov symptoms? What do you feel? Can you believe that I never noticed ov pain until we started TTC #2? I had been missing out! Now I am pretty sure when its happening, just can't work out whether the pain comes before, during or after yet!!:haha:


----------



## bellamamma

Ciao bella, you are so right, my business is everyone else's! I'm glad I joined Bnb too, and found a meta-italiana...! But can't believe they can't hear your aussie accent! shame on them! Everyone always thinks I'm finnish for some strange reason...So, I knew I ovulated because of the er um (tmi) massive amount of wetness down below! It was on day 10 and I was like wtf? But dtd just in case, and today when I got the opk, it was a smiley so was right, yeah! dtd again...yadayada. I've never felt ovualation..always wanted to, but nothing going. I do, however, have massive amouts of (again tmi) gas around o time (lovely for DP huh?!), but all these clues help me understand so they're important! Yeah, before ttc, who paid attention? Now, it's all connected...I think you're like lots of women, who did it without thinking first time, then...ttc syndrome sets in! Can I ask how old you are?? Are you worried about the age thing like I am? Oh, and seriously, some people didn't know about Christmas in July??


----------



## TrishyC

I know!!!! Can you believe it?? What makes me laugh is that they actually made me feel like I was the strange one for posting about it!!??lol, oh well.... I love my siggy!
So tell me hun, how does a half-german, half-swede, living in Italy, know her English so well?? You write like someone who is mother-tongue English.... how?
I am 39 hun, but staring down the barrel of the big 4-0 (in january). I don't believe the age thing is a barrier at all. It really depends on your constitution and I always feel (or rather "act") much younger! Plus I know younger people who have had trouble conceiving and I know older people who have not... sooooo, while it may be a statistical factor, it doesn't worry me at all. :thumbup:
Regarding the smiley face on your opk... I thought the smiley came to let you know you were about to ovulate?? Is it after then?? I have never used them.:shrug:
My ov (if I in fact do ov...) goes like this: 3 days of twinges and cramping (mild, not horrible at all), then 1 day of nausea and headache (bleagh!!) but I had googled these symptoms and some say they get pains before, some say during, and some say after.... according to the fact that I got AF on my calculation of 9dpo... I am obviously wrong in thinking that I ov'd on the day of nausea.... if I have a standard LP of 14 days, then that means I ov BEFORE all the crap. I have heard that some feel the pain due to the egg travelling along the fallopian tube after its released, so that could be the case with me....?? We DTD from soon after AF anyway, just to be sure!! Wow, I just read that back and it confused ME! So sorry if its a ramble!!:dohh:
ciao cara...:hugs:


----------



## bellamamma

Sono americana! I just have german/swede ancestry! I'm glad to hear my english is so good since I teach it! hehe. Yeah, after re-reading the opk thing, I realized it said "giorni successive"...so could be ovulating right now! Man, it cost almost 50 euros for 7 sticks! Luckily my first stick was a smiley so can save the rest (if needed..). I'm so glad to hear we're almost the same age! I'm 42 January 8, what day are you? Are you also a capricorn? Also, like your attitude about age, I no way no how feel my age, or look it! Also have heard so many stories of older pregnancies, esp here in italy! Won't get into the reasons for that now...long rant...! 
Your ov pains are good, at least you know it's happening! Now since I'm temping, I've realized that a few days after, I get nauseous and light-headed, so it's my sign that I can stop BD!
Right now I'm pissy cuz I'm coming down with a cold, of course, after starting to teach at the asilo nido...all those germies! I'll have to get used to new buggies, but it's no fun cuz it's the w/e and I feel crappy..oh well, it's rainy so that helps! Also, gotta BD some more...ughhh :smile:
You're near FrancaVilla aren't you? We went there a few summers ago, for a nice weekend on the sea. Allora, cara, buon weekend e ci sentiamo dopo! baci, brenda


----------



## MrsTwilight

Awww sorry it got you. Maybe next monthxx


----------



## TrishyC

Hi Brenda, Scusami bella!!! :dohh: You did tell me that already and a part of me knew, but for some reason was just thinking about the German-Swede part hahaha!! Sorry hun....:wacko: It's TTCS!! (TTC syndrome)

So we're both Americana!! hahaha, classic, yes you wld think they cld tell the diff between our two accents.... but noooooo....:nope:

And OMG my birthday is Jan 9!!!! Hahaha how close are we?? Yes I am a stubborn capricorn (that's other people's choice of word for me... don't know why...? I am NOT stubborn hehehe) How cool is that??
Oh you have to give me the long rant about older pregs in Italy.... can't throw that out there and not expect me to be curious...???? Come on, give it up! 
Yeah, see you have the sicky thing after ov as well.... I think that must be the case with me too.... however, around ov time we are gonna have to BD some more, cos last cycle it was every second day and no go.... so....? Buoh?!:shrug:
Sorry you feelin crappy.... Kindy kids are just full o germs aren't they? Giulia just started last week for the year, cos she had tonsilitis before, and day 3 she comes home with a snotty nose added to the lingering cough! Grrrrr....:growlmad: to make matters worse, my DH is obsessed with getting her better within like 3 days or something hahahahaha!! He keeps asking me if I have taken her back to the docs and why haven't they given her any medicine to take blah blah blah..... Aaaahh because she's a kid with a cough (no fever, mind you.) and they take ages to go away....der..... He is doctor obsessed, but then he is Italian, sooooo..... kinda explains it right??!!
We are inland from Francavilla and takes us about 45 minutes to get there. It takes a comfortable 3 hrs to get to Rome. We're rural baby!! I come from Perth originally which ain't a big city by any stretch, but we hit 2 million.... so it is hard to get used to the nearest town having just 10,000 people! Ugh!
Va bene... or as the young folk here say, "va be"(!).... ave a good w/end... baci e :hugs:


----------



## bellamamma

Ciao! well, w/e over, officially back to work...have to charge the batteries, really don't feel like it! I've almost got over my sore throat, using propolis, so hopefully it stays away! You said the magic word, "fever"...(rant)omg, can I just say I've never seen such craziness, all for a 37.0 temp, which isn't a fever, mind you! Thank god Giulia doesn't have a fever! A friend on vaca used my thermometer for bbt (isn't a real bbt), and almost stayed in the hotel all day at 37.0! whatsupwiththat?? oh and then she had the &/(% to tell me to relax and not think about ttc all the time.. Then, one student was taking antibiotics for a 37.5 cuz he had exams coming up! Arrrggghhhh, non c'è la faccio più! YOu wanted a late preg rant and instead, poverina, you got this! But really, the late preggo thing is more political..can I just say Silvio? Don't want to offend so will stop at the stupid temporary contracts that don't allow young people to make their lives, so all gets left till their 40's...
You know, rural doesn't sound so bad right now, rome gets on the nerves sometimes! I really am from a rural area too, South Dakota! But have always liked big cities..but don't know about raising kids here, there's so much pollution and dirtiness!
So, think I'm 2 dpo, FF says 4 but my +opk was only 3 days ago so...personally think I O'ed Saturday, bases covered. We did every other day this month cuz last few we were crazy everyday, and nothing! Since DP is almost 43, maybe he needs some replenishing time..we'll see! Hope you're well, where are you in your cycle?? 
Buonagiornata cara, baci e abbracci brenda


----------



## TrishyC

Brenda babe!

Oh dio la febbre!!! i don't know what's up with that, but IT IS CRAZY!! So we're off to the docs (a new one tonight!) again for Giulia..... can't wait to hear what this one says.... recommended by DH's aunty and.... she's coming with us(!!) Help?!:wacko:

Me and my cuz that used to live here always wonder why "they" get fevers and we don't.... I said to her that we were raised on tough Aussie air and so we're stronger, like mongrel dogs(!!) hahaha!
Oh and didn't you know that antibiotics is the Italian version of vitamin C (or something equally as normal)....?? My family here always "happen to have some" in the cupboard and as soon as there is a tickle in the throat, they're poppin em! They all "know" a pharmacist that will give them ab over the counter until they "have a chance" to go the docs for their script (some never going back)..... it is looney....!
Yeah the idea of raising kids in Rome wouldn't appeal to me much either, but well, everywhere has its ups and downs.... at least you'd be close to a hospital.... we have a local hospital which is having an area closed off every few months (speaking of Silvio!!). They started with maternity.... so if I choose to give birth here (I'll try not to!), the nearest hospital is about 50 minutes away and so far all I've heard is bad stuff about all of 'em! This local one was apparently one of the best, maternity wise, and now they are talking about closing the "pronto soccorso" which means finding a way to be comfortable with the thought of having 2 small children (in the event that we have another), with no emergency service nearby!! WTF!!?? I miss home!!!!!!!

So you're in the 2ww hun?! Woohoo! Here comes the SS hahaha!
Funny you said you BD every day and now you gonna try every other, whereas we tried every other and now gonna try every day! Don't know if it'll work tho what with DH's work and stress levels at the moment... aaaarrrgggghhh!! Life is a bit crazy, but we will give it a whirl!
I am on cd7 and AF has now buggered off, so we will start the dancing soon, maybe tomorrow....?!
Ok cara.... ci sentiamo! xxx


----------



## tonip

omg im having this atm aswell :/ cramps randomly but bubbly sensation in my lower stomach :S x hope u find a cure lol :) x


----------



## TrishyC

Nope no cure found! But, basically didn't mean much for me in the end, cos I ended up NOT preg, so.... who knows what the bubbles mean??!!lol:dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

heyyyyyyyy trish hun :hugs: :D did you miss me??

just home a few hours what a great weekend :D i had a good time.. but i missed home david and just my own bed lol! 

how are you hun and llittle G?? missed talking to you :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Hunnnniiiiiiiii!!!
Of course I missed you.......!!!!:hugs:
Can't wait to hear all about it! 
I'm off to bed in a few minutes... gotta get the dancing started....:blush:
Catch ya tomorrow hun.... night.....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

ohhh have fun :winkwink: good night hun and talk to you 2mor :hugs: 

:thumbup: for this cycle :happydance: xxxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

ohhh have fun :winkwink: good night hun and talk to you 2mor :hugs: 

:thumbup: for this cycle :happydance: xxxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

good morning hun :hugs: 

did you have a good night :winkwink: what cd are you today??
london was great fun.. apart from no sleep of course lol, the hotel we were staying had the worst beds and they didn have duvets so i was frozen 
friday night we all we had a walk around the shops. sat and sunday we did some training it was great but not as hard as i thought it wud of been.. 
sunday evening my brother graded for his black belt and was told he was the best on the floor (there were like 8 others) bless his cotton socks he was smiling from cheek to cheek :haha: and of course he will be presented his black belt by my sensai today. 
then monday we went into london the city and wow.. it was great but i didn feel so well that day.. i had pounding headaches. we saw so much in one day lol. and i cudnt help but look at baby clothes while over there.. and the tests are so much cheaper so i bought some there but problem is im tempted to test early now lol!! but at only 10dpo its abit early

i really have no idea if im preg or not :wacko: i didn get any implantation bleeding, though i know that doesnt mean ur not cuz not every woman does.. but my bbs arent like sensitive sore but like shooting pains.. did u get that with G??? 
also we did the dance last night :blush: (tmi) but it felt like my cervix was low so i dunno... just so confused :wacko:

anyway ill shut up now lol!! 

how are you today?


----------



## TrishyC

Morning darl!:hugs:

Glad you a good time and congrats to your little bro!!:happydance:

Did you buy sensitive tests? Maybe you cld test tom or the next day?? Oooooooh, how exciting!!!! I am only on cd9 today and we started BD last night, just to get the routine going... you know how it is lol....:blush:
Think we'll BD again in a couple days and then every day until I am SURE that ov is over!! Don't want to miss anything!! I know every day don't work for everyone, but last month we did every other and that didn't work, sooooo... see how this goes! Will depend a lot on R and how tired he is from working and of course our little G and how much time she gives us hehehe!
I don't remember what my (.)(.) did when I was preg with G.... I just remember the pelvic pulling cramps and the IB and I had thrush (UGH!!) and then other symptoms came along after the 2ww.:shrug:
the low cervix is not a prob tho, cos that moves at diff times for diff women.... I have heard the shooting pains as a symptom before... do you ever get that before AF?

:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

no i dont usually get shooting pains b4 AF... not like that.. it was sore i cant lie on my front lol :blush:
yeah every day sounds good to me :winkwink: 

i dont know what to think.. and i can smell everything!!! :shrug: i just noticed that this morning... im so confused.. and poor david he wants me to test today.. but i think ill take one early 2mor... :happydance: so nervous!! hehe


----------



## RedRose19

are u ok hun?? i hope your well :hugs: i tested this morning :cry: bfn


----------



## TrishyC

Hunniiiiiii!!!!!!
Sorry for your BFN.... but you know it is early still.... aren't you only like 11 or 12 dpo today?? The heightened sense of smell was one of my first symptoms (can't remember exactly when, but I remember it being oh so bad... ugh!!) The shooting pains is a symptom too... hang in there, maybe test in a couple days.... if you can wait!!:hugs:

Sorry I have been absent.... had a really crappy day yesterday that sort of started from the night before, so I didn't get a chance to get on BnB at all... just family stuff that got me all down and then I had to make dinner for everyone last night.... looooong story.... and so here I am! Feeling a bit more cheery today, so that's good.:thumbup:
So we haven't DTD since cd8 and I am on cd11 today, so hopefully tonight we can get serious(!!).... been exhausted and to top it off my back has gone into a slight spasm which makes me a lot less mobile! Not good news for the dancing!! But I'll try!:winkwink:

How are you darl??


----------



## bellamamma

Ciao TrishyC! Mamma mia, i bambini al nido me stanno ammazzando! Seriously, I almost cried yesterday, they're just running around screaming, won't listen to anything I yell or say, in english or italian! boo...going to meet up with the old teacher this weekend for some help, or I'm out of there! They're not paying me enough to make me crazy!
How are you? Read your last post, hope today's better, was it an italian family thing? You need to get BD'ing! Have la suocera take G for some gelato and get on it!
I'm taking the day off today...ahhh...had only 2 lessons so no big deal! It's my man's birthday, so gonna make a cake and pizza from scratch (wish me luck, first time here!), not on the cake, but the pizza! Plus purtroppo gotta clean the house, but now get to spend more time on BnB! yeah!
So am 6dpo and don't think it's my month, am starting to get all the normal PMS stuff, zits, mood swings, etc (a little early tho, no?!), also a strange feeling like I did too many sit-ups (have had before), also saw on BnB some other women with this, apparently a PMS thing as no one ended up with a bfp! Oh, I did pee about a million times in the last few days, but it's too early for that, so must be post ov diuresis, oh the trials of symptom spotting! ughhh I don't mean to do it, but it's like second nature now! Remember the blissful days when we didn't even know where our cervix was much less how high, open or soft??!!
Anyways...spero che tu stia bene! un abbraccio forte, ciao bella


----------



## TrishyC

Ciao bella!!

That's Italian kids for ya!! hahaha they are terrors cos they get away with everything! In bocca al lupo hun!!:dohh:
Yes, mine was an Italian family thing.... f'in crazy [email protected] you have the asilo kids and I have "the family" che mi stanno ammazzando!! It is way too long and boring to get into, but let's just say that I get no respect from any of them and I CANNOT wait to get the heck out of this f'in house!!! (Breath, breath, breath.......) Sorry... that just had to come out... I haven't hated many people in my life, but I cannot stand my MIL right now....grrr:growlmad: AND, while you had some sound advice about the suocera.... she is USELESS in that department.... absolutely USELESS... you wld think a live-in MIL cld at least be useful for BS on occassion, but she can't! She don't drive for one thing, secondly she's always bloody sick, and thirdly she is USELESS - did I say that already?? Last wk I had a phone conference with a business coach in the US (l'America!!!) and I asked her to BS little G for half an hour.... cos Giulia has this thing that she suddenly needs me with her as soon as I get on the phone - so I say to the suocera "keep her occupied while I am on this call" sounds easy enough, right??? WRONG!!!! Firstly she came back from something she was doing downstairs 5 minutes late, so I was already on the call and praying Giulia wld sit and watch her DVD, THEN, after 3 minutes with her, Giulia comes bounding in to where I was chattering away and i had to up and leave the room wondering where the [email protected]#$ my MIL was and she says to me after - "oh, Giulia didn't want to stay in the other room with me..." Aaaarrrrggghhh!!!! Now tell me she is not the most USELESS MIL around!!! Gosh, I am so sorry.... I am in dire need of venting as is painfully obvious..... grrrr.... this is not good for me and I know it's not good for TTC.... what can I do?? We are still a few months off having our own place and I don't know how much more I can take.... the "family thing" from yesterday is far lengthier and more boring, so I won't go into it, but it involves her AND la cognata... she's another one.... maybe it's me.... is that possible?? Nah... definitely them!:thumbup:
Back to you hun! Oooh, congrats to your OH and I wish you well with the scrummy sounding dinner! I love making cakes and I am not too bad with the pizza thing either... if I do say so myself!! Are you going to use Manitoba flour? It does seem to work for me, just that little more sponginess...:thumbup: Clean the house??? Yuck....
So 6dpo huh?! I wld class them as post ov. I think it's too early even for pms, isn't it? I know its hard not to do tho ain't it?? And you're right about the cervix positions hahaha!:haha:
On that note....
Vi auguro una bellissima serata!! Un abbraccio fortissimo cara..... Txxx


----------



## kirstylm

I had bubbles in my belly when I found out I was 4 weeks pregnant. 

I had bubbly belly to the point where it was really embarassing as it was gurgling making so much noise and I had really bad gas too and turned out it was a BFP so good luck!!!!


----------



## RedRose19

im sorry to hear it was stressful the last few days. :hugs: i hope everythin is better now..

yeah i was 11dpo so... im hoping it was early.. im gonna test again monday morning which hopefully wud make me 1 day late.. 

though.. ive got so many symptoms i wud be crushed to get a bfn now or af :cry: 

last night was so nice me and DF were watching a film and he had his hand on my tummy and it was just so sweet :cloud9: he says im def preg but i dunno..

today is 12 dpo and im feeling quite sick and a headache... but bbs arent sore anymore... its only shooting pains every now and again.. not a achy pain like u sud have.. maybe im not preg at all :cry: im having a negative day today... bad i know but i just feel so upset today :(


----------



## TrishyC

Oh hun.....:hugs: you know, being emotional is a symptom too!!:winkwink: But I defo did not have any boob stuff when I was preg.....? So....:shrug: wldn't worry bout that!

I hope you feeling better soon hun....:hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Kate.... is there something I don't know?? Mrs LQ has you down in her thread as a BFP!! Did you test again? Not sure how she came to that conclusion, but I hope its a sign!!:winkwink:


----------



## RedRose19

well you see when i tested it came up as positive first.. then slowly faded.. so i dunno.. maybe shes presuming its bfp.. i dunno or maybe she meant to put bfn.. im not sure..

:hugs: i hope its a good sign too.. i think even though your having a july baby i think our due dates will be closer in date now lol cuz im gonna be due at the end of june (fingers crossed lol) and u wud be due start of july wud you?? :happydance: and everyone of my family members were born two weeks later so maybe ill be the same 

anyway im feeling so excited.. much better than yesterday.. i dunno what was wrong with me i was so upset.. 

anyway how are you :flower: x x


----------



## TrishyC

Oh ok... it def must be a sign that the BFP will stick when you test next time!!:happydance: F x'd for you hun....:hugs:

I am ok... we not getting much dancing in, but.... as we all well know, it only takes one shot at the right time! I dunno, DH is always working and really tired when he is not. I am so f'in stressed about our living arrangements that half the time I cldn't even care whether we do or we don't get preg... cos a part of me thinks that it wld be terrible for the baby for me to be getting stressed the way I do by this frickin family here....grrrr.... just my negativities coming out.....:growlmad: So... sigh.... I just don't know how I feel right now tbh....:shrug:
Glad you are feeling better hun.... but I still say being emotional is a positive sign! 
My back is still aching.... grrr..... I need to find a way to deal with this stress, cos I feel like I can't take it no more....:cry: my MIL is currently screaming at her MIL and I just f'in hate it... drives me f'in crazy! Like living in an old folks home... but not quite as peaceful! Aaaaarrrrrrgggghhhhh!!!!:wacko::wacko::wacko:
Ok, my gripe is over... for now....
Lets get us some BFPs this month girlfriend.......:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

awwwww hun :hugs: you need to take time for you.. do what ever makes u relax... i know harder said than done.. but it will help.
hun you will be in your own house soon. :hugs: its nearly done right?? dont worry its gonna be stressful living with your mil i mean ugh :wacko: id hate to live with mine so i totally understand and im here for you.. vent all u want... please dont stress... :(

you know what helps me with my stress, talking with david.... telling him whats stressing me.. or whats worrying me.. then he usually tells me everything will be ok.. and i always believe him.. talk with ralph. maybe it will help

and hun dont worry about ttc/stress thing... cuz you will get that eggy lol and u will get that bfp and when u do.. you will be so happy u wont care about any stresses at all. :hugs: 

im here if you ever need to vent you know that :D 

as for the test i dunno cuz it was a cheapie from asda.. :cry: its like a tease..


----------



## TrishyC

Thanks hun.....:hugs: so glad i can chat to you about it.... its hard with ralph cos its his mum and well, you know... boys and their mums!! He listens and he understands but I don't want to go on and on about it to him cos it stresses him too then.... oh I don't know.... I'll get there.... eventually!:wacko:.... if I don't go nuts first!:wacko: (Big Sigh....)

How are you doin'?? You didn't want to test today? Are you going to tom morning?! Oh you are so gonna get that BFP..... cos I know if you do then I will too! hehehe:happydance: I think you are right about me not stressing as much when I get a bfp.... will be fab!..... lets do it bump-buddy!:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

im glad i can help.. we need close friends around us that know what were going through while ttc.. cuz its a stressful time weather trying for one month or 7 years... everyone still gets that disappointment if they see a bfn... i will be 2mor if its bfn :(
i got like.. cramps all last night but not like af at all cuz it didn hurt really just felt like stretching or summit... am i crazy?? or cud it be a symptom? 

i went to a fancy dress up party last night it was so fun and distracted me from it all.. no i wanted to be "late" b4 i test.. 

today is 14dpo and well no sign of af.. :D :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

oh hun i reallyyyy cant stand this waiting :cry: again today i feel so upset.. jeezzeee im turning crazy lol i just wanna know... :hugs: i know we can do this bump buddy :happydance: :D but im still going crazy waiting for 2mor :wacko:


----------



## TrishyC

Oh I can understand hun....eeeeek! It really is a killer this waiting game..... grrrrrr........:growlmad: Got to trrryyyyyy tho to just be still and wait.... breeeaaaath baby! Tomorrow is as good as here really.... you can do it....:hugs:
The stretching thing is good!:thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun :hugs: im just stayin in my pj's.. in bed lol cuz i just want the day to go by quickly.. and its cold lol.

did u get cramps when u were first preg... but not sore ones like af... its a weird feeling :wacko: and kinda achy on my sides.. 

also my tummy feels "full" :wacko:

:hugs: your a great friend. how are you feeling today hunni??


----------



## TrishyC

Yes I got major stretching (or I called it "pulling") sensations down in pelvic area and around my navel..... it was very uncomfortable! I had very frequent peeing that was like a half teaspoon at a time! Not sure about the full feeling, cos you gotta remember I wasn't SS cos I had no idea, so never took notice of other things.... the pulling and the peeing were kinda obvious tho! Then I remember I had one day (prob around 11 or 12dpo?) a maaaaajor headthrobber and slept an entire afternoon (while we were on a holiday!!) in the hotel room... was horrible cos didn't know what was going on and ralph, the poor dear, was shittin his pants cos here we were only a month of being together and far away from home and I was like this ragged mess!! hahaha I can laugh now.... but then it was [email protected]@dy bizarre and very confusing....!:dohh: He even went out to buy a preg test but it was a BFN... you see he felt it was possible and I thought - naaaaahhh, he's nuts! Hmmmm, there you go..... my BFP came a week later.

Right now I am feelin a bit better cos ralph has just said he is takin the arvo off and we are going shopping!! Yay!!!:happydance: Always a good distraction!
Soooo puttin the vibes out for your test tom hun....:winkwink:
I am so grateful for our friendship.... you're a sweetheart!:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

awwwww that sounds in away even though u had a painful headache a sweet way of gettin your bfp.. it shows your dh was brilliant looking after you and getting the test etc...

im so nervous about 2mor cuz i know david.. if we get bfn he will be so dis heartened.. he might go for one more cycle but he hates not "gettin it right" the first time... you know?? he will think something is wrong with him and god i dont want him feeling like that :nope:

anyway im gonna keep my breath held for when i take the test... LOL!! 

your symptoms really have given me hope thanks hun :hugs:
yep im so grateful too :D and we will get that :bfp: soon


----------



## RedRose19

omg ...

well apprently to FF im only 12 dpo today :wacko: which in a way has eased me bcuz that means i was only 9 dpo when i tested and know that was def too early... so it means ill be 13 dpo 2mor.. so confusing.. this could mean im not out :happydance: but... it looks like im not a june bug anymore if i have ov later than thought.. means i will be having a later due date and i already was edd for the 27 th.. so i dunno


----------



## TrishyC

Oh test anyway!!!:happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

well............. looks like another bfn for me :cry: i mean i used a really cheap one... and i think i can/cud see a very faint line.. but i i think im making my self see it if you know what i mean...
i feel so crushed i wanna cry :cry:

but no sign of af so i dunno....

annyway how are you??


----------



## TrishyC

It was worth a shot hun.... and you aren't out..... maybe FF was more accurate?? Don't worry sweetie.... I'm giving you lots of cyber-cuddles!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:
I know you wanna see that bfp sooner rather than later... but..... its comin hun....:winkwink:
No AF is the best symptom there is and you have that!:thumbup:

I am going alright... my mood goes up and down and back and forth between not giving a sh!t about my situ, to giving too much of a sh!t about it!! hahaha its crazy.... but G and I went up to the house today and brought a hot coffee to the guys doing the plastering there (it is freezing here at the moment!- probably the same where you are huh?) and had a good look around.... its coming along.... buuuuuut still a bit to wait yet.... they said they will have done their part by end of the week, so then there are only another few hundred things to do before we move in!!! :dohh: Aaaarrrgghhhh!! You'd think I wld be used to waiting by now.... it's been 3 yrs! I need a PMA! I'm trying you know...... (sigh).....
CD14 today and still not felt any ov pains (?) We dtd last night and the night before and will see how we go tonight and tom night - try n squeeze in as many sessions as poss!:blush:
How are your symptoms today hun!??!:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

hiya hun.. seems we both need this :hugs: :drunk: lol!!!

only joking hehe.. well im still getting this cramping "pulling" sensation and its more noticeable now...
work placement was fine today untill at 2 i started getting a bad pulsing headache.. was so bad. and i really had a moment of weak.. like dizzy sore head and df came home sat with me and i felt abit better.. 
nothing else really :shrug:

hun i wish i could just make it so your house was all done :hugs: it will be done b4 u know it.. 
i know your prob feeling the same... but i feel so stressed :(


----------



## TrishyC

Good morning my sweet!:kiss:

Yes I am obviously more stressed than I realise cos this morning I simply cld not wake up... I am now up (at 9am!) but usually I can get up with ralph at 6am, no probs.... well, not that I jump out of bed at 6am hehehe but you know, I do it! Today though.... just didn't want to wake up... and G is the same, she didn't want to go kindy and is still in bed! Oh this is awful..... I need to do something about it but I don't know what.... Me and R had "general" blood tests done the other day and the results seem ok, but a few things I wld like to check on... so I made an appt with this homeopath that I have seen from time to time here to see what she thinks... I remember mentioning stress to her last time I went and she seemed to sort of shrug it off commenting on the fact that I eat poorly.... and I'm like, yeah I eat poorly cos I'm STRESSED!! I'm going to have to make it clearer this time when I go... appt is next wednesday.... we dtd however... that 3 days in a row now! Must be a record for us!! Well that is, since we had Giulia anyway hehehe....

Hope you're ok hun.... remember, your symptoms are good and you haven't seen the witch.... sooooo...... keep a PMA hun! Easier said than done huh?! Later babe....:hugs:


----------



## bellamamma

Ciao! Wanted to stop in and say am still here...just very very sick! Terrible cold from those asilo kids, so not going in today! Plus, am getting pre-AF spotting, so out this month as well...
Am going to acupuncture today so will have big chat about short LP and spotting, hopefully there's something to be done about it!
Hope your homeopath appt goes well, and she takes you seriously about the stress! Tanti baci cara, buonagiornata!


----------



## TrishyC

Grazie bella! Hope you feel better soooooon hun....:flower: 

I will try re; getting the homeopath to take me seriously.... its ironic really isn't it, that the country with the most stress-heads in the world doesn't see it as an issue???? No wonder there are so many Italian women on anti-depressants! That's what I read somewhere anyway....:shrug:

Hope you get your LP sorted too! Un abbraccio forte forte!:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

awwww sweetie :hugs: im sorry to hear about the stress.. its horrible when stressed eh.. :hugs: everything wil be fine hun. your gonna be in your own house soon with ralph and G and fx a baby bump :flower:
i know your gonna kill me for saying this lol but you prob no stress can stop from getting preg.. god i feel annoyed at my self for saying that but you know what i mean.... i dont think anything is wrong ya know?? just stress so dont worry.. and i think thats whats stopping me from gettin preg too.. and it deplays af too...

i think im gonna stop "trying" to get preg and just have fun spending time with david... if it happens it will be cuz it was meant to be... today i thought af had come i felt wet etc and when i went to check it was just cm (tmi sorry) so af isnt gonna show any time soon cuz usually dry b4 af... so no idea..

i hope your day got better hun :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Hiya hun....:hugs:

Yes Mum! I know stress can stop me and I certainly wld not be surprised if it was doing that right now.... but(!) I have tried to no avail and I throw my arms up and say "I give up!" I actually give up (not ttc!) But I give up trying to fight this angst within me regarding our living situ.... sorry not wanting to go on and on about it, but you know..... it just sucks - these are supposed to be the best yrs of my life and I can't see the forest for the trees right now....:cry: Oh I'm probably hormonal due to ov!hehehe.... you know what I need...? to go out and have a few cocktails with a friend..... are you free tonight?? Gosh I wld luv that.... no one here drinks - bunch o' [email protected]@dy nuns really.... I mean I don't "drink" either per se, but every now and then I like to have a fun night of getting a little woo-hoo-hoo with friends!!

Oh whatever..... i know things can only get better from here so.... here's us to us darl!:drunk:.... catch ya later babe...:kiss:


----------



## RedRose19

awwwwww :hugs: i dont drink much either but it would be worth the night for us to go out for the night lol!! i certainly would go out clubbing ... :angelnot: hehehe

i really do understand about the living arrangements etc but i bet u anything it wont matter to you where your living when u find out your preggers with number two :happydance: everything wont matter... well it will but you know.. it will be easier.. 

:hugs: i wish i could take you out shopping heheh thats always good too.. im def making a trip over to italy after we get our bfp :D


----------



## BabyDeacon

Good luck


----------



## TrishyC

BabyDeacon said:


> Good luck

Thanks hun....!:hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

babyhopes10 said:


> awwwwww :hugs: i dont drink much either but it would be worth the night for us to go out for the night lol!! i certainly would go out clubbing ... :angelnot: hehehe
> 
> i really do understand about the living arrangements etc but i bet u anything it wont matter to you where your living when u find out your preggers with number two :happydance: everything wont matter... well it will but you know.. it will be easier..
> 
> :hugs: i wish i could take you out shopping heheh thats always good too.. im def making a trip over to italy after we get our bfp :D

Really??!! That wld be soooo cool!:happydance:

I know you're right about the living arrangements not mattering so much once I get my BFP.... but then I worry that I cld be extra hormonal and I cld react much worse!!! hahaha Imagine that!!!??:haha:
I feel a bit better this morning..... got my PMA hat on and see how the day progresses....
How are you hun?? What r your symptoms like now?? Please try not to stress.... here's a big :hugs:!! You really must be ready to pee with excitement with no AF around!!:happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

hiya hun :hugs: im so sorry i just cudnt get up this morning... i had the worst nights sleep.... about 9ish me and david got hungry so i had some crackers with butter... the butter tasted odd but i didn think anything of it cuz we had bought it that day.. anyhoo i eat them.. the about 10ish we snuggled down for a film.. and.. :winkwink: hehe anyway we were gonna do the dance.. then all of a sudden i felt such a pain in my stomach... it was soo sore.. like an aching but not like af at all.. it was the wrong area if you know what i mean.. so we cudnt bd... poor david :haha: so for the rest of the night i was lying on my back in so much pain i think about 1 ish i fell asleep and then was having night mares alllll night :cry: i woke up at 3 and ugh!! just a bad night of sleep i guess.. i threw out the butter lol i dont wanna take any chances then this morning i missed my bus... but luckily still made it on time. phewwwww only got time to relax now... i feel so mentally drained today... i also burnt my self badly while cooking...

as for my symptoms.. needing to pee every 20 mins lol!!, i have been feeling sick every time i eat and also when i woke this morning i cudnt eat breaky.... still getting little cramps and strectching feelings, lots of cm (tmi sorry) and i keep snapping at david i feel so bad but i think he understands... 

wow sorry for the novel hun..

im so so glad your feeling better today :hugs: i would really like to come visit u after we get our :bfp: :happydance:
hows G?? im sure once u get that bfp it wont matter if you end up hormonal well then u can say what u want and blame it on hormones... :blush: hehehe

i hope you had a good day


----------



## TrishyC

Kate babe!! Wow you are sounding more preg by the minute!!! Awesome symptoms hun.... albeit uncomfortable ones!!:dohh:

I think I have heard quite a few girls talking about feeling "wet" when first preg....so :thumbup:!! I had a lot of cm too when preg... Panty-liner and all!

I had an ok day.... caught up with a girlfriend in the arvo who has a daughter same age as G and another who's 2 and a half (both NTNP!) She's Scottish, so its nice to have english-speaking folk around! She's the only non-BnB person I have told about ttc, so its good that I can chat about it - not the tmi stuff, but at least the way I am feeling and so forth....

Gosh it will be so great to meet you in person! I look forward to that hun!!:hugs: I'm sure someday we will get to Ireland too.... eeeek!

Sorry bout your butter incident.... freaky!:wacko:

I like the idea of blaming things on my hormones...hehehe.. only thing is, that I won't want to tell for 3 mths, so don't know how to cope for that long!!! And we'll hopefully be out of here by then!!! Oh please please please *she says, hands up praying*......!

Well hun, I hope you have a long solid sleep tonight, in the arms of your teddy.....:sleep: and the sweetest of sweet dreams....... g'night hun....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

awwwwww really you think so?? if i get my bfp next week... fngers crossed that means i did ov later than i thought which means ill be due later which makes me into the july thread :D im kinda in the middle of both lol. 

yeah that would be great to met in person and out little bubs :hugs: maybe we cud go to venice for a day hehe im dying to go back again some day. 

that would be great if you came to ireland lol. i would show u around.

i sud be doing homework.. i might be up for awhile... lol!!! i cant stop eating :wacko: but i always feel sick after i eat... that doesnt make sense lol.

im glad you got chance to chill hun.. its good you need time to just relax and chat hehehe.. im ready for bed.. but homework must come first anyway...

thanks again hun :hugs: good night sweetdreams hehe and have fun :winkwink:


----------



## Froggirl1985

babyhopes10 said:


> ive no idea why... cuz AF is cruel :( im not sure why.. i had a m/c in march... but i had a normal af may and june.. then nothing since... :shock: so im confused lol.
> i heard bding can help make AF hurry up lol... i might have to grab my DF lmao :D

works for me


----------



## TrishyC

Wld be lovely hun, but just remember what I said.... no prams/strollers in Venice!! Not good!:nope: Maybe when our kids are 10 or something!! Lots of other lovely places to visit tho....:thumbup:

So how many days late are you now? I don;t even know when I am ov'g.... last month I assumed ov to be cd17 (which I am today!) so wlda been gd to dtd last night, but for some reason I was real dry and so we just let it go and within 2 minutes R was asleep!! hahaha... probably just as well then...

Did you do all your homework then?! Glad you have the motivation, despite feeling ill.

Ok so catch you later on hun.... have a great day....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

hiya hun :hugs: 

how are you today?? well u have been bding b4 last night and if u bd tonight you sud be ok :happydance: woohoo for ov hun lol.

ermmm well from when i thought i ov im 4 days late.. but to ff im only due af today.. but it doesnt matter when i ov really cuz i still always get af every 28 days sometimes 30.. so... im def late by now anyway lol. im not testing till next week. i keep thinking af has come and i go to the bath room and its cm.. :wacko: 

ya i remember.. suppose cud always use them baby holder things where they are on your back or your tummy. but like you said plenty of places to see :hugs: 

how was your day?


----------



## TrishyC

Hun... i have to bring you back down to earth.... have you ever walked around for hours with a baby on you (baby holder or not)... its not easy!? lol but I admire your desire to consider it!! Awwwwww.....:hugs: 

Well you are sooooo preg by the sounds of things hun! I wld be v surprised if you don't get your bfp soon.... eeeeek! V exciting!

My day was ok. Nothing unusual... still no ov signs... no ewcm.... hmmmm.... booooooring! What if I don't ov?? Never really considered that, until now!? Huh?! oh well.... dunno!:shrug: I am obviously having a "who cares?" kinda day!! We'll try to dtd tonight - hope the lady downstairs cooperates, is all I can say! 
Have a lovely night my sweet.....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

im in the chat room if you wanna chat for abit :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

I'm sort of juggling between Giulia getting ready for dinner and bed, making our dinner and tidying up so I am all over the place at the minute! I will if I get myself organised but don't fancy my chances!


----------



## RedRose19

:cry: never mind im not going back in there ever again :cry:


----------



## RedRose19

i didn like the atmosphere in there :cry: soon as i went in they starting saying how people shouldnt have kids till there 21 + etc etc and anyone younger sud have there tubes tied :cry: i just left


----------



## TrishyC

Well that's terrible!!! Did you give em a dose??? I wish I had of come now..... sorry you had to hear such trollop.... :nope:
You know people judge based on a couple of lame experiences and that is what is wrong with our world..... if people all took the time to understand that there are different strokes for different folk, then we wldn't have the disastrous situations that we see every day on the news.... sorry to make your story into something political, but unfortunately the same kind of minds are at play here.....
You know if someone asked me whether an 18, 19, 20 yr old should be ttc and I just had the mental picture of my niece (for example) in my head, I wld say NO WAY!! BUT.... I understand that there are other girls of that age who are quite different to my niece and so my opinion is: if the girl is ready and displays maturity about the subject, then the age bears no consequence..... heck, I know a girl who is 33 and has 2 young children and is an absolute space-cadet..... she is sooooo IMmature, it is scary!!
On this forum I have met some very mature, grounded, sweet girls who are young yet sooo ready to have babies.... particularly you hun.....:hugs: You'll make a fabulous mummy and the ironic part is that those who were making that sort of comment are people who shouldn't be considering children, cos they don't "get it" at all!!:dohh:
Woah..... that was a rant and a half there hahaha!
So - the message here is: Take No Notice, as they are just not worth the time and heartache. You know what u r doing....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

:hugs: thanks hun.. i left had a cuddle with my teddy came back and when i went in there were nicer people in there i told them what happened and they too think it was horrid im not naming any names lol it will just cause fights etc lol.

anyway im ok better today :D no AF.. symptoms getting more and well i cudnt be happier i will test monday :happydance: 

how u ??


----------



## TrishyC

Wow..... that sounds great hun.....:hugs:

Me, I am on cd18 and I have NO ov signs whatsoever.... last month they started at cd16, so I don't know whether I am just not feeling it, or whether I have some delay for some reason (ah I dunno.... STRESS, perhaps????!!!!) I hope it has been delayed, cos we haven't dtd since cd14.... so if I ov'd yesterday or something then I will have missed it. Oh well.... we'll see how things go.... not terribly bothered at the moment tbh... and I am not even sure why that is....:shrug:


----------



## RedRose19

awww hun :hugs: im sure it will all work out maybe u ov at cd 14?? but just didn feel the ov pains?? :shrug: i mean sometimes we dont feel it if we are thinking about other things.. if that makes sense

im just back from college now man what a stressful day.. lol i think i will take a year out next year if i am i looked into it and at my college were allowed to take a year off as long as we finish the first year completely i think if i am preg ill be due early july or end of june cuz it seems FF was right that i ov late.. which wud cause a different eed right?? 
im going to my mothers again this weekend... i think ill just curle up on her lap.. its been on of them weeks lol i think ill be 30 and still coming home for a cuddle off my mom :haha: 

ok hun im off to clean.. :wacko: must clean the room b4 we leave for the weekend.. woohooo mid term no college for a week :happydance:


----------



## TrishyC

Coooool, you get to have a break!:thumbup: probably perfect timing hey?!
Yeah, that's nice that you get comforting cuddles off your mum.... my mum and I are not really like that.... not that we aren't close, but I have never been one to go to her just for an understanding cuddle-iykwim.... she's a little too judgemental and can't see the need for a cuddle without an explanation of what's wrong.... d'ya know what i mean?? And when I don't feel like talking, she doesn't quite get it.... s'ok tho.

So hun, what's this about df saying you not preg??? Sorry if prying.... I just read some other posts of yours around and I cldn't believe my eyes.... wasn't he the one who was sure you were last month??? Maybe its his way of guarding himself and you against another fall.... you know what men are like!! Anyways... don't worry.... he'll be all gushy once you get that bfp....:happydance:

I just got a very spesh cuddle off my little doll here.... she just comes running in sometimes out of the blue and gives the yummiest cuddles and says I love you mamma..... :awww: and most often its just when I need one the most. I sure hope she keeps coming to me for cuddles when she's big and wants her own kids..... I will certainly encourage it from my end!

Well hun, I hope you have a spesh time with your mum over the w/end and that the time passes quickly for you so you can get that bfp on monday hehehe - can't wait to see your post about it!:winkwink:
Happy cleaning! :dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

yeah df is being annoying i wanna get another test but he thinks its a waste of time and money blah blah.. its cuz i tested at 11 and 13 dpo and both neg but he doesnt get it. i guess sometimes for mens its yes or no lol and he thought he saw the no loud and clear lol. it upsets me though i feel alone.. and ive made my mind ill have to take the test alone cuz hes so stubborn lol... but i cant wait to see his face if i do get a bfp hehe :happydance: yeah.. prob his way to stop him getting hurt.. but it still annoys me lol.. i think if i test early in the future i just wont tell him lol.

i understand what you mean about your mom... and there are times when me and mom dont see eye to eye and argue hehe but i think thats more a female thing rather than mother daughter hehe. like im so protective of her.. and sometimes i think my dad can be... well lets just say not very helpful and ugh!! just pisses me off.. sorry for my language hehe. but annnyyywayyy lol thats just whole other kettle of fish :D

your little G sounds like a darling :D very bright girl i hope i get a little darling that sweet :).

i went to my friends house after college for abit and her cat jumped on my lap and sat on my tummy and fell asleep :wacko: my friend was like huh? she doesnt usually even on anyones lap. i was abit like hmmmmm it was sweet though hehe... i miss my cat so much :( he went missing a few months ago and id love to get a new one.. but prob best not to with a new baby??

i dunno why im talking about cats but anyway hehe just rambling on now.. delaying the cleaning :haha:


----------



## kirky

Good luck TrishyC!! I have got similiar things going on in my belly!! No idea what's going on! Have felt twinges of nausea sporatically over the last two days and sore boobs.. I can test next week so fingers crossed it's BFP!! First month off cilest pill so unlikely..
Hope you get your BFP soon!!


----------



## TrishyC

kirky said:


> Good luck TrishyC!! I have got similiar things going on in my belly!! No idea what's going on! Have felt twinges of nausea sporatically over the last two days and sore boobs.. I can test next week so fingers crossed it's BFP!! First month off cilest pill so unlikely..
> Hope you get your BFP soon!!

Thanks hun!! BFPs all round!!:winkwink:


----------



## TrishyC

Well kate.... I know why you are talking about cats.... they are VERY intuitive! Thats cool babe - espesh when your friend says that it doesn't normally do so!!:winkwink: I like it!
But you are right to be apprehensive about a cat just now... the kitty litter can give you some kinda illness, cos we never can be sure what our cats get up to in the day. I think with cats that are only ever inside the one house, it is fine, but if they venture outside at all, they can pick up all sorts of horrid things that you just don't wanna know about in pregnancy or with a newborn!
Yeah, I really do feel blessed with Giulia.... she is bright, funny, sweet and just a treasure and she is very much the reason that I sometimes don't mind the idea of not having any more.... I am so grateful for having been sent such a special daughter and I am so happy with my family (the 3 of us) that I just don't feel it is worth getting insane about whether or not we have any more children. I know there are lots of women who want more and more, but not me.... I wld love another, but I won't lose my sanity over it....:wacko:


----------



## RedRose19

i really understand hun about being grateful about G shes lovely, but you dont have to worry cuz i know you will get that bfp :D :hugs:

yeah i agree about the cat thing.. i just miss mine so much :( he was great... we nearly lost him as a kitten, he was the smallest of the kittens and wudn eat.. i stayed up all night feeding him weetabix and kitten milk lol. and he was ok by morning :cloud9: anyway.. i guess what doesnt matter now.. i just hope someone took him to live with them rather than anything else.... 

jeezzeee im so emotional today.. maybe when our baby is older 2 + we wud think about getting another.. but id be scared while he/she were babies.. 

im just started the losing weight thread lol my bmi is so bad :blush: lol i need to move my self and get motivated again.. but its hard lol.

at the moment all i wanna do is stay in bed and not be here lol...

:hugs: i hope your ok


----------



## TrishyC

Awww thanx hun....:hugs: I think one of the bigger reasons for wanting another is so G will have a little brother or sister.... they are spesh aren't they? I wldn't trade my bro or sis....

Your kitty sounds sweet and I am sure that he is being looked after by someone who maybe even tried to find out where he came from and just cldn't....awwww someone needs more cuddles.....!:hugs:

So which lose weight thread is that? I posted on one about being overweight/obese but it keeps getting lost and I haven't seen it for a few days.... might have to go search for it and bump it up!:thumbup:Yes, I am in serious need of moving my a#@e!! *Sigh*..... I wanna be preg so I at least have an excuse to lay in bed for a while... hehehe!!

Just go with it hun.... pretty soon you can get you some mum-attention, which never goes astray when you feelin like that.....:hugs: She'll molly-coddle you good and proper.... hehehe
What's going on with ya apart from the emotional feelings??


----------



## RedRose19

still have these cramps but not like af odd really.. they started getting abit sore today but still not sharp pains like af... :shrug: all week ive been feeling sick after i eat... today omg i felt so sick b4 i ate.. but at the same time so hungry so i ate and now im feeling like :wacko: ugh!! lol tired like all the time.. need to pee every hour lol. and still having weird dreams :shock:

yeah i def think all kids sud have a bro or sis.. i love my brothers.. even though there annoying hehe. 


just about to go to my moms now.. a 2 hour drive ugh!! ill get the link 1 sec
hehe


----------



## RedRose19

ok heres the link :) https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/209476-inas-dms-conception-diet-all-welcome-2.html


----------



## TrishyC

Thanks for that hun, but I think I'll give it a miss.....:flower:

Hope your drive to mum's was pleasant.... it's p!$$!ng with rain here!!
Sorry you're feeling crook.... but you know its a great symptom hehehe...:winkwink: can't win ey?!
Awwww..... big hugs to you.....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

hehe i just got home annnndddd i got a letter from the college with the date of my graduation for the course i did last year :happydance: though im abit upset cuz it looks like ill be going alone :( david might have exams that week, moms going to the uk and my dad will have to work that day ... i have two guest tickets.. but no guests sad eh?? 

im just booking my robes now... if i am preg now ill be 10 weeks by then :wacko: i hope i dont have a big bump by then hehe ahhh well i wont mind :)

how are you?


----------



## TrishyC

I'll come!! hehehe... that's a shame tho, any grandparents? In the UK right? Well never mind - I'm sure you won;t be TOTALLY alone hehehe. Your bump will keep you company and what a nice story when he/she is grown up and you can say "d'ya know you were the only one who made it to my grad??!!"

I've just now started to have some twinges in my lower right side of belly...:shrug: maybe ov is happening, maybe its already gone.....:shrug: I was telling ralph that I hadn't had any sign and was confused and he said to not worry about and it will happen just like it did with g.... then I said, yeah but in that case we should be DTD 2 or 3 times a day hahaha!!:haha: That cld never happen at the moment!

Did you get some cuddling from mamma?

Anyhoo darl, I'm off for a cuddle with R cos we watching a film and then off to bed..... g'night hun....:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

awwwwwwww i like that last bit


> I'm off for a cuddle with R

 awwwww :)

no not yet my mom has gone out to karate lol tut.. just waiting for her to get home. 

and thanks you u made me smile... yep.. they will be the only one who made it :) i might as one of my good friends to go. just cuz i dont wanna go alone... and david said he will take the day off college if he doesnt have exams that day. i gotta pick up my gown early that day (which is like an hour away from where i live) grrr then make it back clean and all ready by half 3 lol oh well i till be like ready set go day hehe

im abit nervous.. not sure how these things go lol. 

woohooo to the twinges sounds like ov to me :happydance: have fun tonight :winkwink: 

good night hun :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

sorry hun but i just had to let you know im so happy... 

so i went to my mothers this weekend and she doesnt no im ttc.. and was a reason why i was abit reluctant (sorry bad spelling) to ttc.. i was worried of disappointing her.. even though i know she wud always be supportive of me no matter what.. but still couldnt find the words to tell her...

i went got home.. and my mom said straight away when she saw me.. your not happy.. whats wrong please tell me.. i just broke down crying and told her everything that i really want my family now.. ever since i m/c in march.. thats ALL ive taut about.. becoming a mother like...and being a family me my david and our baby its what i really want to do with my life and im in a situation where thats possible.. and she was so understanding and we talked about ttc for hours and well i feel better.. i feel like a whole weight has been lifted from my shoulders... i think that was whats was holding me back from getting a bfp.. i dunno i feel so positive now that she knows...

wow sorry for the novel i just had to express that some where.. now next is to sit down DF and explain the same.. i feel like jumping around i feeel so happy!!! i cant describe it.. its like yes she understands.. :happydance:

sorry hun just wanted to share with u.. i think no matter what happens af or bfp ill be ok cuz there always next cycle :D


----------



## TrishyC

Oh that's wonderful hun!!:hugs: I'm glad you have that kind of rapport with your mum, she sounds way cool.
It does take a load off when you finally bite the bullet and do something that you have wanted to for ages.... you are still sooo young and there is no shame in asking for the support of your folks, well your mum in particularly.
I am sure DF will understand too....

So how you feeling??:hugs:

I am ok and have decided to call it 3dpo today.... just going on what my last couple cycles have been like.... the thing is I have not had any indication of ov and it is now cd19! So I am going on that and will just see where it takes me.... the thing is if I ov'd any later then we have no chance this cycle, so will go with that and if I get symptoms I will test when I am due, but if no symptoms, then onto next cycle! Whatever, basically!!:thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

:hugs: wohooo at 3dpo :thumbup: thats really great hun :hugs: im sure you will be getting your xmas in july baby. hows G? and your night with R last night i home you got to relax 

i dont want a penny off my parents... just there understanding, that this is wat makes me happy.. ive wanted to be a mother and wanted my own family since i was 9... my mom said since i was a baby i used to "take care of" everything and everyone lol. i used to find animals that needed a "mommy" hehe silly really i guess.

and i know once i have kids i wont be able to do much like go out etc.. but the thing is i dont anyway. its not that i dont like it, its just i prefere to be with david. :D

and now that my mom gets it.. its like yayyy.

im good thanks im feeling happy today.. and i realised yesterday i havent been happy in a long time, i guess since march even david said wow you seem cheerful today and its cuz my mom told me whats wrong with me.. she knew b4 i told her lol.

anyway sorry for going on.. just so cheerful today :happydance: i spent all day with mom, shopping :) and we went to the cinema to see UP that was great hehe. though she knows im ttc she doesnt know im late now.. hehe i thought it wudn be better to surprise her rather than her saying every day.. well are you? 

im 18-20 dpo and very late hehe. when you were preg with G did u get any pains in your sides?? like kidneys or back... i have a pain in my sides.. and a few cramps. i felt my stomach (once i got past my extra stomach :blush:) lol and it was rock hard that was below my belly button.. i dont wanna get my hopes up but omg i feel so excited.. 

sorry for the novel im a chatter box today


----------



## TrishyC

Oh its nice to hear you so chirpy! And you should be excited! You are soooo preg hun - how can you not be!!?? Eeeeeeek!!! I am excited for you!:happydance:
Pains in my side?? I know I had quite strong crampy pains, but I can't remember for sure where exactly they were... I think more like down in pelvic region - that's what I have always described them as.... but I think there are lots of different areas that start to hurt or cramp. Mine felt like a UTI (I have never had one, but from what people have said) so like a pulling down there, quite uncomfortable!
G is fine now and last night we went out to spend the evening with my scottish friend and her family - was nice.... Giulia took about an hour and a half to warm up and start playing with the her little friends and then she didn't want to leave at 11pm! Consequently, me and R did not relax last night, but it was a good time and this morning are grateful for the time change so we got that extra hour (not that it makes much difference!)...! So today we will be doing some work on the house, basically cleaning up after the plasterers - not much to do and then... i dunno! 
So strange that I have not felt ANYthing this month.... is that weird? I know that not all women do, but just that last month they were so strong... but I guess before ttc I never felt anything either, so.... :shrug:
Anyways the sun is out today! So makes for a better mood!:happydance:
Have a lovely rest of the weekend with mum and I will catch ya later!:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun :hugs: im just sooo excited, this wait is killing me, basically last night i tried to buy some online tests and my stupid card wont buy things out of ireland :wacko: so im just gonna have to buy one in the chemist (i get so embarrassed buying them i dunno why) maybe i can convience david to buy them lol!

im glad you had a nice night :hugs: , hun id say u just didn feel it, i mean its meant to be rare a woman feels that ov feeling anyway and its only meant to hurt if the friction is alot... in nursing we learnt the ovary kinda rubs and gets thinner till the egg just pops out hehe and thats what can make it abit painful.. for maybe it wasn so sore this time and u wudnt feel it :hugs: 

omg trish... im 2 weeks late today!!! im half scared and excited....im trying not to get my hopes up but omg... please bring me back to earth!! lol


----------



## TrishyC

Oh hunni!!!! hehehe Why wld you wanna come back down to earth??!!! lol Stay as excited as possible hun....:hugs:

2 wks late, come on!! I wldn't even believe a neg hpt at this stage! Hey, maybe its a sign tho about the internet tests, cos I have been seeing so many posts about them giving false results, so don't bother - I think at this point you deserve a frer or similar! :thumbup:

So yeah, I have not seen or felt anything at all so I have to assume what I said before to be true... I am 4dpo and waiting! Of course if I am any less dpo than 4, then I have no baby... BUT, if I'm right, then we r in with a chance!:happydance:
Anyways... so what time will ya be testin then???:winkwink:


----------



## RedRose19

well my friend picks me up at 3ish.. two hour drive there at 5.. sometime then. see my parents live in a small town and it has like 7 chemists for such a small down BUT its bank holiday weekend :wacko: soooo not one is open :dohh:

but in the city where i live they wud still be open or at least a tesco will have some.. if i had on here i would of pee'd on it already :haha:
trish the only reason im abit worried that im not is cuz you now how long my last cycle was.. what if this is just like that and im not.. i know i sud be positive but that just is in the back of my mind..
and with david not thinking im pregnant i cant even talk to him about symptoms etc :( he hasnt texted or rang me all day.. and i have left him lots of messages.. he cant be like that if i am preg.. im trying not to stress but its hard.. i dont wanna m/c again either... id be 6 weeks today :happydance:

hun we are both sooooooo gonna get our bfp... :drunk: bump buddies we will be hehe


----------



## MsLynn225

TrishyC said:


> Hello MsLynn225 and welcome back!!:flower:
> Best of luck getting that BFP very very soon!!:winkwink:

Thanks alot Trishy!!

Oh and I were just talking and realized I haven't gotten my P this month, I'm way past due, and my boobs have been tender for a week now, and my back feels terrible liek ive been lifting weights... 

Well I want to test hopefully next weekend! So we will see how that goes!

baby dust to all the BNB Ladies :)


----------



## TrishyC

MsLynn225 said:


> TrishyC said:
> 
> 
> Hello MsLynn225 and welcome back!!:flower:
> Best of luck getting that BFP very very soon!!:winkwink:
> 
> Thanks alot Trishy!!
> 
> Oh and I were just talking and realized I haven't gotten my P this month, I'm way past due, and my boobs have been tender for a week now, and my back feels terrible liek ive been lifting weights...
> 
> Well I want to test hopefully next weekend! So we will see how that goes!
> 
> baby dust to all the BNB Ladies :)Click to expand...

Wow - it must be nice to "just realize" that you haven't gotten your P!:haha: Most girls here know exactly how many minutes before they are due!!:rofl: Good on you for having a relaxed attitude about it!!:thumbup: Let us know what happens when you test hun! F X'd!!:winkwink:


----------



## TrishyC

babyhopes10 said:


> well my friend picks me up at 3ish.. two hour drive there at 5.. sometime then. see my parents live in a small town and it has like 7 chemists for such a small down BUT its bank holiday weekend :wacko: soooo not one is open :dohh:
> 
> but in the city where i live they wud still be open or at least a tesco will have some.. if i had on here i would of pee'd on it already :haha:
> trish the only reason im abit worried that im not is cuz you now how long my last cycle was.. what if this is just like that and im not.. i know i sud be positive but that just is in the back of my mind..
> and with david not thinking im pregnant i cant even talk to him about symptoms etc :( he hasnt texted or rang me all day.. and i have left him lots of messages.. he cant be like that if i am preg.. im trying not to stress but its hard.. i dont wanna m/c again either... id be 6 weeks today :happydance:
> 
> hun we are both sooooooo gonna get our bfp... :drunk: bump buddies we will be hehe

I know there is always that possibilty that you will have a long stretch without AF like before, but I don't think it is likely with all the symptoms you have.... do you feeeeel preg? And David I think is trying very hard to not watch you in case you fall..... unfortunately its a male thing PLUS you have the fact that he is a YOUNG male.... don't worry about him right now - focus on YOU cos he will come round..... On the m/c, that was due to a horrible accident last time (whether it was done on purpose or not) and you will be careful with this next little bean and probably not even venture out where there are crowds, so don't worry!! Now move your butt and go test wld ya! or maybe you already have while I been ramblin on here..... well??:winkwink:


----------



## RedRose19

heyyyyy hun :hugs: no not tested yet.. well i broke down crying to david last night :blush: i cudnt help it and he didnt realise how late i was tut etc etc and i was like duhhh cuz u didnt wanna hear it. 
he is very excited now and is gonna take me home so we can buy a test cuz now shops open here hehe and then he is gonna go get me one :D i feel so happy.. i sud know about 5ish?? thanks for you help :hugs: yeah i feel pregnant like this is it.. but part of me doesnt wanna listen just incase im not :(


----------



## TrishyC

Oh hun I'm glad you had a chat with david, its the only way sometimes to just break down cos they can be a bit slow on the uptake! Not their fault - genetics unfortunately!:dohh:

I am waiting with bated breath.... so.... will hear from you later on.....:hugs:

I am 5dpo and feel absolutely nothing.... dtd last night, so I guess if I ov'd REALLY late (was cd20!) then I am covered for that too hahaha! Aaaaaah, che sera sera.... (sorry have no idea how to put on the accents?!) lol


----------



## missy123

strangly enough ive also been getting bubbles the last 2 days..im 9dpo,i hope its a good sign!!


----------



## RedRose19

yep sounds like your covered hun :) 5dpo is early to feel anything anyway hun.. in the next two days u sud :D

im still waiting for david ugh lol im so excited.. so to calm me down me and david have been thinking of names.. prob a bad thing.. but it helps for now :)


----------



## TrishyC

missy123 said:


> strangly enough ive also been getting bubbles the last 2 days..im 9dpo,i hope its a good sign!!

I hope its good for you hun!! FX'd!:flower:


----------



## TrishyC

babyhopes10 said:


> yep sounds like your covered hun :) 5dpo is early to feel anything anyway hun.. in the next two days u sud :D
> 
> im still waiting for david ugh lol im so excited.. so to calm me down me and david have been thinking of names.. prob a bad thing.. but it helps for now :)

Oooooh I wldn't be able to handle the next couple hours!! Oops... should be saying stuff to calm ya hey?! Sorry!! Baby names huh?! So how exactly does that calm you down....? I guess it helps to pass the time really doesn't it? Have you settled on any? I don't wanna know what they are, just if you are agreeing at least!! Gd Lk!:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

i dont mind telling u my baby name ideas :D it helps me calm down.. i dunno why.. i guess cuz its not really anything to ttc.... in the long run yes.. but i dunno it just helps.. but agree on some names is hard... boys we like thomas, james and ben :D and girls we like brook, etainne(irish for rescued princess), chloe 

and i love the name devon for a boy but david dont like it :( oh well
im leaving in 10 mins omg!!! hehe


----------



## TrishyC

Oh great names hun! That irish one is fabulous - if I pronounced it right!lol oooooh I am getting goose bumps for ya! So where are ya going?? Isn't D bringing a test home for you? Are you not testing there? Sorry - all the questions!! My excitement!!:happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

:cry: i took the test right away.. and bfn :( i cant believe it im so upset :cry: and no sign of AF... its not fair!!! there is no way im waiting for another 100 day cycle im going to the doctor 2mor!!!

i cant stop crying this confirms it for me... there must be something wrong with me.. ever since march my cycles have been messed up!! sorry for the long wait ladies and the disappointing result :cry:.. well im off to be with david.


----------



## katzone

babyhopes10 said:


> :cry: i took the test right away.. and bfn :( i cant believe it im so upset :cry: and no sign of AF... its not fair!!! there is no way im waiting for another 100 day cycle im going to the doctor 2mor!!!
> 
> i cant stop crying this confirms it for me... there must be something wrong with me.. ever since march my cycles have been messed up!! sorry for the long wait ladies and the disappointing result :cry:.. well im off to be with david.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Thinking of you. xxx


----------



## TrishyC

Oh hun, I'm so sorry.....:cry: There is still a chance tho...... get the doctor to do a blood test.....
Thinking of you....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MsLynn225

Aww..
Let us know what is going on with you :) Did you go to the doctor and get it checked?

Hope all is well :)


----------



## TrishyC

Hey MsLynn225!

babyhopes10 is also keeping us up to date in her thread entitled:
"8-12dpo??any symptoms yet??"

..... just in case she doesn't pop back here, you can read all about it there!:flower:


----------



## RedRose19

hehe i noticed the red hand and thought hmmm ill have a loook :haha:

thanks ms lynn :hugs: im gonna be testing again over the weekend i think im feeling so pregnant... but :shrug: who knows it cud be all in my head... 

how are you? 

thanks Trishy :hugs:


----------



## TrishyC

Hey sweetie! I just said g'night over there and now I'm over here!! Doo doo doo doo.....hmmmmm...... very cool to be in two places at once! Oh man, I need to get to bed.....:sleep: night....:hugs:


----------



## Lady_J

I haven't read the whole thread but my sis in law and my best friend both said before they knew they were pregnant they both had 'bubbles in the belly' sensations. Both went on to find out they were pregnant.


----------

